# lace party with Vintagecrochet: Design crochet on own



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

You can make your own design in crochet. You should try make design hat. Please try idea from crochet stitches on books, videos, websites and try to mixture stitch. If you had in thought about design your own idea to useful design.

Please not design hat, or other designs that already on blogs, or videos or website or book that is popular hat, or other designs and design that is not own ideas.

Here's is couple website of tips:

http://www.dreamalittlebigger.com/post/making-your-own-crochet-pattern.html

http://ahandmadeyear.wordpress.com/2012/02/07/crochet-graph-pattern-making-tutorial/


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

VintageCrochet said:


> You can make your own design in crochet. You should try make design hat. Please try idea from crochet stitches on books, videos, websites and try to mixture stitch. If you had in thought about design your own idea to useful design.
> 
> Please not design hat, or other designs that already on blogs, or videos or website or book that is popular hat, or other designs and design that is not own ideas.
> 
> ...


http://ahandmadeyear.wordpress.com/2012/02/07/crochet-graph-pattern-making-tutorial/

Happy Crocheting! It will be fun to check these links out. Thank you, VintageCrochet.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Interesting links, Thank you


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Interesting links, Thank you


Yes, and thank you from me, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ros asked about a picture of the macaroni angel ornaments so I thought that I'd post it here. I forgot to mention that I painted them white. It isn't the greatest but there is one there near the top about in the middle of the tree. You need to zoom in, really.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Ros asked about a picture of the macaroni angel ornaments so I thought that I'd post it here. I forgot to mention that I painted them white. It isn't the greatest but there is one there near the top about in the middle of the tree. You need to zoom in, really.


Are those ever fun! She looks pretty sassy! I wonder where that comes from?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Interesting links, Thank you


Thank you from me too. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Ros asked about a picture of the macaroni angel ornaments so I thought that I'd post it here. I forgot to mention that I painted them white. It isn't the greatest but there is one there near the top about in the middle of the tree. You need to zoom in, really.


Thank you Jane, gorgeous and I love your tree. Is that a crystal in the bottom left of the second photo?🎄💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you Vintage Crochet I am very interested in designing my own items. I have the second one on my desk top for further reading.. 

I gave this link to fladyslipper she has finished her ALB and Lavender Fields... I hope she comes in and shares them with us


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Ronie, please let fladyslipper that we would love to see her ALB and Lavender Fields.

Vintage Crochet, thanks for a great start. The links are very interesting. My DIL who is learning to knit, crochets without patterns. She sees a picture and she's off and running. Now she is doing the same thing with knitting. Her first project, is something she did in crochet and now she is doing it in knitting. She knows how to cast on, knit and purl and decrease by k2tog and she is making a shawl. I figure when she needs to cast off, she will ask me or check on youtube. She is looking forward to getting into lace knitting.  She will be great at it also.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Are those ever fun! She looks pretty sassy! I wonder where that comes from?


I refuse to take that bait!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I refuse to take that bait!


 :lol: :lol: Love your tree, Jane. The angel has such a sweet face, even if she has a sassy attitude.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Is that a crystal in the bottom left of the second photo?🎄💞


Not sure what you are referring to - probably one of the glass icicles. I do have a small crystal flower which is very pretty when it catches the light but I don't see it there.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Not sure what you are referring to - probably one of the glass icicles. I do have a small crystal flower which is very pretty when it catches the light but I don't see it there.


Yes it was the glass icicles, I have two that my Ex MIL gave me, they were from Tutbury Crystal in the Uk, they are very special and I love them. I hang them on the tree every year that I put my Christmas tree up. I love crystal and the flowers are gorgeous.💞 maybe we will see the crystal flower in your photo of your tree when you next put it up.💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Ros asked about a picture of the macaroni angel ornaments so I thought that I'd post it here. I forgot to mention that I painted them white. It isn't the greatest but there is one there near the top about in the middle of the tree. You need to zoom in, really.


I love your macaroni angel, Jane!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

OOOOH! Crystal from Europe or the UK is one of my favorites! Cannot afford any of it...but champagne taste, cool-aid pocketbook.  

I had to undo row 33 to add 2 chains to row 32 on the size 30 doily. I'm now on the final row (34) and will be starting to finish the size 20 ecru soon. I also have a potential sale of one of the two from another KP member. I'm a little puffed up on the opportunity.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I also have a potential sale of one of the two from another KP member. I'm a little puffed up on the opportunity.


I should say so. Good for you, Kaixixang!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Finally have a chance to sit down! Still have many boxes to unpack, but at least they are in the right rooms. Have to organize where I will be storing my yarn and knitting and spinning things! Do love the new house and there is plenty of room. 
I enjoyed reading posts and looking at all the pictures, links and beautiful projects. It was like reading a novel! 
Vintage crochet, looks like an interesting start. I don't know about designing in crochet though, I would have to refresh my memory on some of the basics first I think. Those blankets designed in the link were really nice!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, so glad to hear from you. I must tell you I love your window and what it looks out on. Gorgeous. Enjoy!!! Hope your unpacking goes well.

Thinking about Julie also. She is in the midst as you are.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> OOOOH! Crystal from Europe or the UK is one of my favorites! Cannot afford any of it...but champagne taste, cool-aid pocketbook.
> 
> I had to undo row 33 to add 2 chains to row 32 on the size 30 doily. I'm now on the final row (34) and will be starting to finish the size 20 ecru soon. I also have a potential sale of one of the two from another KP member. I'm a little puffed up on the opportunity.


Congratulations Kaixixang! You deserve it, your work is beautiful!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, so glad to hear from you. I must tell you I love your window and what it looks out on. Gorgeous. Enjoy!!! Hope your unpacking goes well.
> 
> Thinking about Julie also. She is in the midst as you are.


Thanks Bev. I am thinking of Julie too. It sure is a lot of hard work, but well worth it in the long run!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KX--good that you have some sales prospects. Hope it pans out for you.

Caryn--so glad the move is done and you are beginning to get organized. The view you have is spectacular. Hope it remains open without development. Is that working farmland you see?

Vintage Crochet--Good links for design. Glad you have chosen to to focus on this skill. When learning found crochet to be a very 'plastic' medium and it was easy to figure out shaping and working in different stitch patterns. I tend to work without patterns and just feel my way thru the process. This may be a good exercise for me to work on more organized planning. Thanx


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for all your supportive comments. I did rechart the transition on the curtain an ripped it back to where the transition begins. Started again last night.... So we can now call this Try #4 (had a couple of retries earlier on the casing). And thanks also for all your kind comments on my upcoming knee work. I'm waiting to hear the date for surgery, but expect it within the next 3 weeks -- at least that is my hope. The sooner started the sooner recovered. For years my knees have bothered me -- I guess carrying heavy things finally caught up with me, but the prep for this last Holiday Fair was the final "straw." Now I'm pretty much grounded because walking hurts both knees and one leg is going numb. The good news is that at least until surgery I will be doing a lot of sitting (and that means a lot of knitting). I'm afraid that after surgery, what with pain killers), I better not work on the curtain until my head is clear again. As soon as I know when I'll be dropping out of site, I'll let all you know. And incidentally, one reason I haven't been very active here is that it is difficult to sit at my desk.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes, Tanya, that is working farmland. We get to watch the cows grazing.

Belle, I saw the pictures of your curtains and I am so impressed with your work. I am sure that you will get it to be just how you want. The start of the lace pattern was so pretty. Will that still be the same?
Hope your knee surgery goes without incident and that you will recover quickly and then "enjoy" your new knees&#128516;


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn that is so pretty.. and you will get to see the seasons change out there and enjoy the fresh air.. I loved living in the country and I know you will too... a nice back deck is where I unwound in the evening.. I would take my Ice Tea and listen to the sounds and have a nice talk with my husband.. I can't think of anything better.. I am bugging my husband to get busy and build our deck but he is a procrastinator... I am going to talk to his buddy's and see if I fix a big BBQ dinner if they would all come out and help .. it would only need to be a platform I can do the railing LOL I also think just the frame needs to be in treated wood and we can use the free wood at his work for the planks and just replace when they are wearing out.. that would make the cost half the price. 

Belle I sure hope it all goes well for you... just follow Dr.s directions and you will be fine... Where are you having it done?? It seems that anyplace will be a drive!! I hope you have a driver  I wish I could come and help ... I am going to go back to my DR. and ask for another X-Ray.. My hip should not be putting me flat out on the couch after a little exertion and if it still comes back as a sprain then I'll just have to live with it.. 

The Hoodie pattern would be very pretty in the Bamboo!! it has a nice feel to it and a hoodie pattern like that would be perfect to keep the hair out of my eyes while I am walking  I was thinking the tan and variegated with some chocolate brown I have would be pretty in the dream bird.. but its just a thought.. I have some burgundy that just might be better.. and save the tan for something else


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations, Kaixixang! That is pretty exciting about your sale. 

Caryn, the view from your window is outstanding! Rolling hills, farmland, and mountains all in one. It doesn't get much better than that, unless it is water.  Did you say "spinning"? As in spinning yarn or spinning, the exercise?

Belle, take care. We are here when you are ready. It is not fun to be hurting so.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> OOOOH! Crystal from Europe or the UK is one of my favorites! Cannot afford any of it...but champagne taste, cool-aid pocketbook.
> 
> I had to undo row 33 to add 2 chains to row 32 on the size 30 doily. I'm now on the final row (34) and will be starting to finish the size 20 ecru soon. I also have a potential sale of one of the two from another KP member. I'm a little puffed up on the opportunity.


YAY!!! you should be excited your work is very good and obviously appreciated by a lot of us


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Ronie, please let fladyslipper that we would love to see her ALB and Lavender Fields.
> 
> Vintage Crochet, thanks for a great start. The links are very interesting. My DIL who is learning to knit, crochets without patterns. She sees a picture and she's off and running. Now she is doing the same thing with knitting. Her first project, is something she did in crochet and now she is doing it in knitting. She knows how to cast on, knit and purl and decrease by k2tog and she is making a shawl. I figure when she needs to cast off, she will ask me or check on youtube. She is looking forward to getting into lace knitting.  She will be great at it also.


I let her know of this thread so I hope she comes in.. it has been a long time since she has visited the Lace Party... I hope DFL pops in some time soon too  it would be wonderful to hear about her adventures


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Finally have a chance to sit down! Still have many boxes to unpack, but at least they are in the right rooms. Have to organize where I will be storing my yarn and knitting and spinning things! Do love the new house and there is plenty of room.
> I enjoyed reading posts and looking at all the pictures, links and beautiful projects. It was like reading a novel!
> Vintage crochet, looks like an interesting start. I don't know about designing in crochet though, I would have to refresh my memory on some of the basics first I think. Those blankets designed in the link were really nice!


What a wonderful view!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie, that is just what we were thinking when we saw this property - getting to see the seasons change!
Toni, the spinning is with yarn. My DH does the bicycle spinning&#128516;
Pam it really is a wonderful view and the colors change subtly all the time.
It would be great to hear from Fladyslipper and DFL again! Hope they drop by.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ronie, that is just what we were thinking when we saw this property - getting to see the seasons change!
> Toni, the spinning is with yarn. My DH does the bicycle spinning😄
> Pam it really is a wonderful view and the colors change subtly all the time.
> It would be great to hear from Fladyslipper and DFL again! Hope they drop by.


And it just looks so peaceful!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...I also have a potential sale of one of the two from another KP member. I'm a little puffed up on the opportunity.


Glad to hear that this is working out for you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Still have many boxes to unpack... Do love the new house and there is plenty of room....


Good to hear that you are getting straightened away. Such fun for you to organize things in your new house.
I guess we'll hear from Julie soon, too.


----------



## flladyslipper (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone! I know I haven't been around for a while, but I just blocked my ALB last week and now have two creations to show you. Hope you like them.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

fladyslipper, so glad you stopped by. Your ALB and LF's look great. You are ahead of me. I still have to finish my LF. Stay awhile if you like.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Fladyslipper--beautiful work. Please join us more regularly.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

flladyslipper said:


> ...now have two creations to show you.


Lovely job on both. I am partial to Autumn's Last Breath - planning to knit it, eventually. I do love those fan-shapes in the Lavender Fields, though. I bought some lilac yarn to knit that out of but haven't gotten around to that, either.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

flladyslipper said:


> Hi Everyone! I know I haven't been around for a while, but I just blocked my ALB last week and now have two creations to show you. Hope you like them.


Beautiful!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

flladyslipper said:


> Hi Everyone! I know I haven't been around for a while, but I just blocked my ALB last week and now have two creations to show you. Hope you like them.


Stunning! You did a great job on these Joani. 
I too have yarn waiting to become the ALB. Some day..... I did start LF but kept making mistakes and the yarn just wasn't a good match for the design. So one day I will do that as well.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

KX, I forgot to mention how beautiful your doilies are. And congratulations on the sale. I'd be puffed up too! 

Caryn, gorgeous view you have. Looks like a wonderful spot. And you spin too?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Have you ever heard of Jamberry nails? It is new to me, they are vinyl nail wraps. After seeing someone at work with a manicure that I really liked, she told me about them. So I ordered a plain color set. Now in looking through the online catalog I see another set that I want. (I really want all of them) but this one is stockinette stitch so I thought I would share the picture.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Here is a link to a pattern for felted heart coasters for VDay. 
http://www.kraemeryarns.com/patterns/pdfs/204.pdf


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Fladyslipper those are stunning.. I love them both!!  your ALB is the perfect size!!! and that color is stunning. I'm so glad you decided to post now  this way we get to see them sooner!!


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

This is my hat made c2c with puff stitches:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Your shawls are both lovely Joani. The nupps and fan stitches are so pretty in that Lavender fields and the ALB is a great autumn color! Glad you came by to share them.

I never have heard of those nails Chris, but that one you posted would be fun.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

VintageCrochet said:


> This is my hat made c2c with puff stitches:


very nice I like the light brown with the cream.. I am going to go and play with my yarn and hooks right now... I'm just grabbing some graph paper


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

VintageCrochet said:


> This is my hat made c2c with puff stitches:


Good going. Can we see it modelled?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here's another hood pattern - but this one is knitted.
Pattern will be free until Monday, February 9th, 2015, 12 pm EST. Use coupon code freechild
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/poncholina-sweet-heart

& one in an adult size - Pattern is for free until February 15, 2015. Use coupon code free30.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/poncholina


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

VintageCrochet said:


> This is my hat made c2c with puff stitches:


Very nice. Can you tell me what c2c is? I only know basics of crochet. Never looked too much into it.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Very nice. Can you tell me what c2c is? I only know basics of crochet. Never looked too much into it.


It is under the name granny square of new style crochet call corner to corner crochet.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

flladyslipper said:


> Hi Everyone! I know I haven't been around for a while, but I just blocked my ALB last week and now have two creations to show you. Hope you like them.


Those are both beautiful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Here is a link to a pattern for felted heart coasters for VDay.
> http://www.kraemeryarns.com/patterns/pdfs/204.pdf


Thanks, Chris! Those look fun!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Have you ever heard of Jamberry nails? It is new to me, they are vinyl nail wraps. After seeing someone at work with a manicure that I really liked, she told me about them. So I ordered a plain color set. Now in looking through the online catalog I see another set that I want. (I really want all of them) but this one is stockinette stitch so I thought I would share the picture.


Had no idea what you were talking about with SS nail wraps. My construction brain kept thinking what nails? Nails for what? I had to go online to look them up as I am culturally deprived it seems. Duh!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here's another hood pattern - but this one is knitted.
> Pattern will be free until Monday, February 9th, 2015, 12 pm EST. Use coupon code freechild
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/poncholina-sweet-heart
> 
> ...


Oh maybe the white one trimmed in red fur!!! (I think that would be pretty but doubt I would wear it.. LOL) I like both of these...  I think I would be more comfortable if I made it in a solid.. I really could use something like this.. thanks for sharing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just checked out the C2C technique which looks like fun. 

Vintage Crochet--did you work in the round or make a flat panel and crochet/sew it together? I think it has been some time since I did some free style crochet work. Maybe will pull out some crochet work that was done a few yrs ago when I got back into knit/crochet work.

Chris--thanx for the hooded poncho patterns. This style looks so comfortable to wear.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vintage Crochet, I like that hat. Looks so warm.

Thanks for all the links. I keep finding things I want to knit. Sigh. I know I will never get to all of them.  My mind and imagination are still caught in Phoenix Wing. Some of that lovely Carpet Bag yarn would work wonderfully. They have made the colorways, so that three can be used together. Hummmmmmm.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Had no idea what you were talking about with SS nail wraps. My construction brain kept thinking what nails? Nails for what?


I was thinking the same thing. Like - why would you wrap something around a nail if you are going to bury it in a wall?
I didn't have to go online to check it, though. I realized eventually what she meant - so I am not as far gone as you. ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I think I would be more comfortable if I made it in a solid.. .


I agree - she shows a version done in pale blue with blue furry trim.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...My mind and imagination are still caught in Phoenix Wing...


That one is pretty stunning, for sure.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Like - why would you wrap something around a nail if you are going to bury it in a wall?
> I didn't have to go online to check it, though. I realized eventually what she meant - so I am not as far gone as you. ;-)


Not far gone--just never arrived (LOL).

But I do know how to find answers. And now I know what vinyl nail wraps are and how to do C2C crochet.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Very nice. Can you tell me what c2c is? I only know basics of crochet. Never looked too much into it.


It is way of crocheting little blocks from a corner out--similar to bias knitting. There are you tube videos showing this. Watched one by Red Heart on this technique.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm having to order 2 more sizes of Ecru...the doily is finer than 20 weight. I found an Ebay seller that had both so I didn't have to pay as much shipping.

The White, size 30 doily is finished. I'm only going to post when both are finished and tucked in.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I thought this was lovely in the FO that I saw done in a solid, dark colour so I downloaded it - only to discover that I already had it - but thought that I would share it just the same.
Fall of Leaves by Stephanie Hogendoorn
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fall-of-leaves


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Watched one by Red Heart on this technique...


Funny - as soon as corner to corner was mentioned, I thought of this lovely afghan that I am planning on doing - sometime within the next 100 years, I suppose.
Anyway, that afghan is shown in the intro on this video.
Here is a link to it. I love the colour combo employed... and if you check it out you will notice that one of them is called Monet Print. Bring anything to mind? 
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/crochet-corner-corner-throw


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I thought this was lovely in the FO that I saw done in a solid, dark colour so I downloaded it - only to discover that I already had it - but thought that I would share it just the same.
> Fall of Leaves by Stephanie Hogendoorn
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fall-of-leaves


It's lovely. Thanks again, Jane!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Funny - as soon as corner to corner was mentioned, I thought of this lovely afghan that I am planning on doing - sometime within the next 100 years, I suppose.
> Anyway, that afghan is shown in the intro on this video.
> Here is a link to it. I love the colour combo employed... and if you check it out you will notice that one of them is called Monet Print. Bring anything to mind?
> http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/crochet-corner-corner-throw


Oh, I like that afghan!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hubby made these cards for Taylen & Siena, I just had to share. &#128158;


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Funny - as soon as corner to corner was mentioned, I thought of this lovely afghan that I am planning on doing - sometime within the next 100 years, I suppose.
> Anyway, that afghan is shown in the intro on this video.
> Here is a link to it. I love the colour combo employed... and if you check it out you will notice that one of them is called Monet Print. Bring anything to mind?
> http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/crochet-corner-corner-throw


you are not going to believe this.. I looked all over for that afghan I thought I had it saved but I didn't.. so I looked on Ravelry and gave up! I then found another stashbuster afghan and then I log in here before heading off to bed and there it is... .. and when did Super Saver go up to $5.00 a skein??? I guess it has been awhile since I bought some :shock:
This is the pattern I found http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-mindless-knitting-tv-watching-scrap-user-upper-afghan
This is one I really am drawn to!! I might have to play with these shells and see what I come up with.. this is what I would call a true stash buster http://www.muranoandmore.com/AfricanAdventurePattern.pdf


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Hubby made these cards for Taylen & Siena, I just had to share. 💞


Great job - the cards will be as much of a keepsake as the teddy bears - well almost


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> you are not going to believe this.. I looked all over for that afghan...


It is funny how coincidences like that happen. 
When I first saw this, I almost ordered all of the yarn - in the colours listed. I love that combo. I wouldn't buy that yarn at regular price, though, so I left it & never got the yarn. I wonder if the colours are still available. That was a few years ago.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Great job - the cards will be as much of a keepsake as the teddy bears - well almost


Thank you Jane, looking at the pics, the cards look so much prettier in real life and the photo of them is a really lovely glossy pic. But I really wanted to share, now I just have to write a message on the card and I will be posting them off to the girls today. I'm going to ask Rachel to send me photos of them with their bears. I'm sure she would anyway. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros those cards are so cute!! you have quite a talented family


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros those cards are so cute!! you have quite a talented family


Thank you Ronie, my hubby just thought of it and this is what he came up with. I love them. I can't make them, I leave all the computer stuff to him. I prefer to knit and he's really happy to do it for me. I think it's a win, win situation for me. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hubby made these cards for Taylen & Siena, I just had to share. 💞


Those are really cute, Ros. What a clever person you are!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Those are really cute, Ros. What a clever person you are!


Thank you Pam, I would love to take credit for them, but I can't, my darling hubby made them for me.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hubby updated the card, this is the other side.&#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Hubby updated the card, this is the other side.💞


Sweet


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Sweet


Thank you Jane, the Bears are on their way. Jackson will get his bear tomorrow. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hubby made these cards for Taylen & Siena, I just had to share. 💞


Ros--what a great idea and so beautifully done. I am sure these cards will make the bears extra special to the kids.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--what a great idea and so beautifully done. I am sure these cards will make the bears extra special to the kids.


Thank you Tanya. My hubby is great at doing those sorts of things. I love the cards.💞 I rang the girls to tell them the teddy bears are on the way and they are so excited. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> you are not going to believe this.. I looked all over for that afghan I thought I had it saved but I didn't.. so I looked on Ravelry and gave up! I then found another stashbuster afghan and then I log in here before heading off to bed and there it is... .. and when did Super Saver go up to $5.00 a skein??? I guess it has been awhile since I bought some :shock:
> This is the pattern I found http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-mindless-knitting-tv-watching-scrap-user-upper-afghan
> This is one I really am drawn to!! I might have to play with these shells and see what I come up with.. this is what I would call a true stash buster http://www.muranoandmore.com/AfricanAdventurePattern.pdf


I like the Afro centric blanket myself. And working modules makes it transportable, too.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice little update on the cards, Ros. You have a talented huggy.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Like the looks of your hat vintage crochet. That c2c stitch looks like something I would eventually like to try. Thank you Tanya for the link to the video. 

Ros, those cards your DH designed are so sweet. What a great gift package for the grandkids. 

Added the corner to corner afghan to the library too. Thank you Jane. 

I have finally emptied all the boxes!! Now I might be able to find some time today to actually sit down and get back to my knitting!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, my, Caryn. You are good! I have boxes upstairs that I never unpacked from our last move. . .17 years ago.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, those cards your DH designed are so sweet. What a great gift package for the grandkids.


Thank you Caryn



> I have finally emptied all the boxes!! Now I might be able to find some time today to actually sit down and get back to my knitting!


Wow!! That's a lot of work. I hope you can take a break and enjoy your new home and some knitting. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Nice little update on the cards, Ros. You have a talented huggy.


Thank you Bev. 💞


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm glad to be here finally! Without "Lace Party" in the title, it was u Searchable!
Thanks, Ros, for the link!!
Vintage, thanks for the start! I don't crochet much any more, but really want to recreate a couple of old patterns...these links might make me able to do it!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here's another hood pattern - but this one is knitted.
> Pattern will be free until Monday, February 9th, 2015, 12 pm EST. Use coupon code freechild
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/poncholina-sweet-heart
> 
> ...


Thanks Jane. I had bought 2 skeins of bulky alpaca on sale at some point last fall thinking I would maybe make something similar to these, but I never got around to it. Maybe by next fall i will modify this pattern to work wih my yarn.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

flladyslipper said:


> Hi Everyone! I know I haven't been around for a while, but I just blocked my ALB last week and now have two creations to show you. Hope you like them.


Fabulous shawls!! I do especially love your Lavendar Fields... Such a huge undertaking! I still haven't gotten back to finish my Spring's Dance... One of these days I'll feel as pleased as I know you must be!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Had no idea what you were talking about with SS nail wraps. My construction brain kept thinking what nails? Nails for what? I had to go online to look them up as I am culturally deprived it seems. Duh!!!


Thanks for the laugh Tanya. I would have done the same thing. I only know what they are because someone at work uses them and I commented on how nice her nails are and that's how I found out about them. I am having a Facebook party tomorrow night for the nail wraps. They are so much easier than nail polish and I don't go to the salon for acrylics or gels so these will help protect my nails as they have been breaking a lot before I used these. 9 days on and going strong.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Thanks Jane. I had bought 2 skeins of bulky alpaca on sale at some point last fall thinking I would maybe make something similar to these, but I never got around to it. Maybe by next fall i will modify this pattern to work wih my yarn.


Chris, I have a cowl, headband and fingerless mitts in bulky alpaca. They keep me ever so warm. In our single digit weather, I went out to shovel snow. My hands were so warm and my fingers were sooooooo cold. Gonna get me some more alpaca and knit me some gloves to keep the fingers warm.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

vermontmary said:


> I'm glad to be here finally! Without "Lace Party" in the title, it was u Searchable!
> Thanks, Ros, for the link!!
> Vintage, thanks for the start! I don't crochet much any more, but really want to recreate a couple of old patterns...these links might make me able to do it!


You're welcome, so glad you are here. 💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I thought this was lovely in the FO that I saw done in a solid, dark colour so I downloaded it - only to discover that I already had it - but thought that I would share it just the same.
> Fall of Leaves by Stephanie Hogendoorn
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fall-of-leaves


This is lovely. I looked at the projects and I don't seem to see any done in lace weight. Which is what I was thinking would be nice.

Tanya, thanks for the link for the c2c afghan video. Forwarded on to my sister. She has recently started crocheting again and will like that pattern I know.

I am home sick today. Have been blowing my nose every 10 minutes it seems since yesterday. I might just get out my squares and try the lace join that Vintage Crochet showed us last time she hosted. Basically I dont crochet enough to attempt to come up with a design. Have never crocheted a hat.

It is really yucky out today. Temp is hovering around 30 and it is rainy, so the roads should all be very slippery. It's a good thing I didn't try to get to work today.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ros, those cards are ever so thoughtful and cute. I do hope they save the cards with the teddies. 

Bev, good to know about the alpaca. I've heard it is warm but have not knit with it yet. Some of the lace weight yarn I have in stash is alpaca I believe.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome home Caryn! My FIL would be so jealous, he loves NC.

Great work Ladyslipper. I love the solid color for your ALB.

I guess I am the girly one here as I knew what nail wraps were, lol. I do own my own hand and power tools though so I have worked with the 'other' nails as well. 

I finally was able to block my sweater. DH had taken over the guest bedroom which is where I put the blocking mats - need a room that I can keep the door closed due to the cats.

I am on chart 3 of the baby blanket. I may do a couple of repeats of this chart and bind off instead of going on to chart 4. 

Happy knitting and crocheting,

Melanie


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

flladyslipper said:


> Hi Everyone! I know I haven't been around for a while, but I just blocked my ALB last week and now have two creations to show you. Hope you like them.


BEAUTIFUL!!! What a wonderful job you did on these shawls, flladyslipper! They are both so very nice! Thanks for popping in!!!

DFL did such a tremendous job of slowly leading us into each level of challenges in stitches and shawl styles. As I prepare for this upcoming workshop, I am more and more impressed.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Toni, the spinning is with yarn. My DH does the bicycle spinning😄
> 
> It would be great to hear from Fladyslipper and DFL again! Hope they drop by.


Would you ever be interested in enlightening us about spinning with yarn sometime?  I, for one would love to know more about this. :thumbup:

Wouldn't that be great if they popped in?! (One down, one to go!  )


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Hubby updated the card, this is the other side.💞


AWE!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> I'm glad to be here finally! Without "Lace Party" in the title, it was u Searchable!
> Thanks, Ros, for the link!!
> Vintage, thanks for the start! I don't crochet much any more, but really want to recreate a couple of old patterns...these links might make me able to do it!


I'm so glad you were able to find us again, Mary!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!! What a wonderful job you did on these shawls, flladyslipper! They are both so very nice! Thanks for popping in!!!
> 
> DFL did such a tremendous job of slowly leading us into each level of challenges in stitches and shawl styles. As I prepare for this upcoming workshop, I am more and more impressed.


Yes she did!! and even though most of us wimpered at Nupps we or at least I grew to love them!!! She went from a simple garterstitch with YO's and K2tog to full blown masterpieces.. I will forever be grateful.. Toni I know you have the grace and patience to teach 'Newbies' to lace in the same manner


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Your ornaments, I love them Jane. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros I love the updated card both were very nice... 

I'm sorry your not feeling well Chris.. I woke up not wanting to do much of anything today.. that darn wind and rain is suppose to be over with today.. fingers crossed its on time...LOL I love the fresh air.. I love that the temps are not so cold that I can have a couple of windows open.. I also love the fact that we have very little dust around because of all the rain.. but I am DONE with it!! 

Mary I'm glad you found us.. I see the words Lace Party now.. it must of got changed, it is nice we can do that now 

Caryn I'm with Bev we have boxes that still need opened and I can't remember the last time I went through them!! Your good.. and I just love the part your in with your move.. now you can dress your rooms..  We are taking it slow.. too slow for me.. but it is coming.. you have lots of time to make this house your home!

The nail wraps are all the rage around here.. I knew what they were but I never saw the Knitted ones before.. I was blessed with nice looking nails.. my mom always told me to never bite them or I wouldn't have any left. I'm glad I actually listened to that one!!  I have seen these nail wraps on very ugly nails and they make them look so pretty.. also the fancy painted nails.. 

I am really liking the 'African Adventure' stashbuster.. each of those units are done in 2 pieces.. you make one then you make a mirror image and then 3 needle bind off in the middle.. I think I would do the Kitchener! I am going to take this and my crochet hat on my trip.. maybe I'll make a pillow.. just to learn the pattern..


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Yes it was the glass icicles, I have two that my Ex MIL gave me, they were from Tutbury Crystal in the Uk, they are very special and I love them. I hang them on the tree every year that I put my Christmas tree up. I love crystal and the flowers are gorgeous.💞 maybe we will see the crystal flower in your photo of your tree when you next put it up.💞


I used to live near Tutbury Glass DS used to bring me glass bits and pieces of seconds that the men used to give him "for his Mum". He is 47 on Thursday. now so it must be 40 years ago!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Finally have a chance to sit down! Still have many boxes to unpack, but at least they are in the right rooms. Have to organize where I will be storing my yarn and knitting and spinning things! Do love the new house and there is plenty of room.
> I enjoyed reading posts and looking at all the pictures, links and beautiful projects. It was like reading a novel!
> Vintage crochet, looks like an interesting start. I don't know about designing in crochet though, I would have to refresh my memory on some of the basics first I think. Those blankets designed in the link were really nice!


What a lovely view. My crotchet is only minimal I am afraid.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Ros, those cards are ever so thoughtful and cute. I do hope they save the cards with the teddies.
> 
> Bev, good to know about the alpaca. I've heard it is warm but have not knit with it yet. Some of the lace weight yarn I have in stash is alpaca I believe.


Even in lighter weight yarn it is a much warmer material. I did a pair of fingerless mitts for a woman who farms and used single strand lace wt I think. She loved them. They were lost and she asked for another pair which I did using double strand to quicken to process and ease my eye strain. They are the warmest.

I also find that even an Alpaca mix will add extra warmth to a merino wool or even an acrylic. Is it Bernat that makes a fairly inexpensive Alpaca blend that people really like.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

flladyslipper said:


> Hi Everyone! I know I haven't been around for a while, but I just blocked my ALB last week and now have two creations to show you. Hope you like them.


Both are very beautiful. Lovely knitting.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Hubby made these cards for Taylen & Siena, I just had to share. 💞


That is so sweet. I know they are going to love their bears :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

good morning everyone, from my room in my new house- I have the laptop set up here, until I can get order in the sitting room. Big thing at present is sorting my books- I am downsizing by necessity- the house turned out quite a bit smaller than my old place- but they have started to build the fence to keep Ringo in. He sensibly has taken up residence under the old French Commode- (chest of drawers) rather than trying to leap up onto my bed. Have to buy cockroach inhibitor, plugs, lightbulbs, curtains and food today- but the rent was halved for the first payment. I won't do much more than keep up from here on, certainly for the foreseeable future- won't be doing much knitting either - with a painful hang nail on my right index finger! Hope all are happy and well!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> This is lovely. I looked at the projects and I don't seem to see any done in lace weight. Which is what I was thinking would be nice.
> 
> Tanya, thanks for the link for the c2c afghan video. Forwarded on to my sister. She has recently started crocheting again and will like that pattern I know.
> 
> ...


Chris--your yuk would be welcome here as we have been snowing again and again and again. Expecting at least 4-6" today which means, again, I am not driving and am feeling cabin fever galloping in on me. I think a major dose of Vit D3 is in order or else I will be carbing out.

What is the lace join that you mentioned? I would love to see that. Is there a link that you have, or a KP page to reference?

I took Sue's recommendation on Sat and did finesse a knitting technique that was biting me in the butt and played with a modular idea that was gnawing at me. And now need to figure out today's efforts to keep from going nuts. Snow shoveling and firewood are getting old hat at this point of winter but still necessary. I want to plan my gardening needs instead.

Read an article on Mercola about sprouting seeds for nutrition which was interesting. He is recommending setting up seed flats instead of using jars/water. I have some broccoli seeds for sprouting in the house so maybe today would be good to set something up. And need to make more kombucha.

One of my boys came upstate yesterday to help me out on the house but got here too late to do anything but we had a great visit and he gave me some money which I am still reeling over. My biological children enjoy seeing me struggle and never cease to let me know. This man gave me more than I even asked him for. I think some of my unsettled feeling this morning is due to this contrast. I am dealing with full grown adults who still act like angry teenagers having temper tantrums because life wasn't perfect. Sorry for my negativity but the hurt is stronger right now in light of the generosity of this man who I helped raise.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Yes she did!! and even though most of us wimpered at Nupps we or at least I grew to love them!!! She went from a simple garterstitch with YO's and K2tog to full blown masterpieces.. I will forever be grateful.. Toni I know you have the grace and patience to teach 'Newbies' to lace in the same manner


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Forever grateful!!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I used to live near Tutbury Glass DS used to bring me glass bits and pieces of seconds that the men used to give him "for his Mum". He is 47 on Thursday. now so it must be 40 years ago!!


Norma, lucky you. Do you still have those pieces? I love all things glass and crystal, although I don't collect it, I would love to.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, so sorry for your upset today. So thankful the man you helped raise has compassion. Remember to breathe. Hugs.

Chris, alpaca is also waterproof. 

Julie, good to hear from you. How nice that they are building a fence for Ringo. You won't have to worry about him being out. Hope your finger heals quickly. Those hangnails can be nasty.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tanya, links to the lace joins are on VintageCrochet lace party dated December 13. I am using the first link I believe for the flat braid join. Below will be a picture of 3 squares joined so far. The bottom join was done incorrectly as my foggy sinuses must be affecting me. I don't think that I will frog that.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Julie, glad to hear from you. It's nice to be settling in now. Hope all continues to go smoothly for you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, links to the lace joins are on VintageCrochet lace party dated December 13. I am using the first link I believe for the flat braid join. Below will be a picture of 3 squares joined so far. The bottom join was done incorrectly as my foggy sinuses must be affecting me. I don't think that I will frog that.


Very nice lace joining. See, another brain aberration working here. I was thinking about a technique for joining a lace project as in a round or finishing off a round lace project edge. You would think I really grew up in another world--I think I did!

Thanks for the LP date. Will look it up.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, so sorry for your upset today. So thankful the man you helped raise has compassion. Remember to breathe. Hugs.
> 
> Chris, alpaca is also waterproof. .........


Thanks Bev. The hug was great. Got up and pulled a dusty corner apart. Nothing like cleaning out material nasties to get rid of the emotional and mental nasty, too. Still no car keys in site. At this rate my whole house may actually get cleaned out.

Did use some of yesterday's generosity to pay off my Hardware bill. This business has carried me so many times and been so helpful to me. It is rare that I feel such support for a business. And they reopened my account and never charged me interest on my lateness. It is important to notice where our support in life comes from: often it is unexpected.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> I'm so glad you were able to find us again, Mary!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Your ornaments, I love them Jane. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...3 needle bind off in the middle.. I think I would do the Kitchener! ...


I have only done the 3 needle bind off once but I think that it was much faster than Kitchener. However, it would leave a ridge which Kitchener would not - so I think that I would prefer that, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> good morning everyone, from my room in my new house...


Glad to hear from you, Julie! 
Do the essentials only & take your time with the rest. There's been enough stress.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Below will be a picture of 3 squares joined so far...


That is looking lovely! 
That join is working perfectly - adds a little decorative touch.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have only done the 3 needle bind off once but I think that it was much faster than Kitchener. However, it would leave a ridge which Kitchener would not - so I think that I would prefer that, too.


That's what I would do, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That is looking lovely!
> That join is working perfectly - adds a little decorative touch.


Ditto from me!


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Just checked out the C2C technique which looks like fun.
> 
> Vintage Crochet--did you work in the round or make a flat panel and crochet/sew it together? I think it has been some time since I did some free style crochet work. Maybe will pull out some crochet work that was done a few yrs ago when I got back into knit/crochet work.
> 
> Chris--thanx for the hooded poncho patterns. This style looks so comfortable to wear.


Flat c2c first then try to fit headsize. Then when is done then make any crochet stitch on top of headband into hat.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This pattern is free until Feb. 14 - reminds me a bit of the lightning on Lightning Thief - which I am about to go block.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/calandra
Her other patterns are free until then, as well.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my, Caryn. You are good! I have boxes upstairs that I never unpacked from our last move. . .17 years ago.


I'm not really that good. I did unpack the boxes, but now have " stuff" all over the floor that needs to be arranged and put away - someplace


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Ros, those cards are ever so thoughtful and cute. I do hope they save the cards with the teddies.


Thank you Chris, I think they will save the cards. I hope so anyway.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> AWE!!!


Thank you Toni💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

flladyslipper said:


> Hi Everyone! I know I haven't been around for a while, but I just blocked my ALB last week and now have two creations to show you. Hope you like them.


Beautiful work💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> I am home sick today. Have been blowing my nose every 10 minutes it seems since yesterday.


I hope you feel better soon Chris 💞


> It is really yucky out today. Temp is hovering around 30 and it is rainy, so the roads should all be very slippery. It's a good thing I didn't try to get to work today.


Stay safe 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

oops double post&#128158; it's 5am here, maybe I should go back to sleep for a while, I must have forgotten where I was up to. &#128512;&#128164;&#128564;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> That is so sweet. I know they are going to love their bears :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Norma.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you Ronie, I think hubby did a great job on the cards.&#128158;


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> This pattern is free until Feb. 14 - reminds me a bit of the lightning on Lightning Thief - which I am about to go block.


Looking forward to seeing it.  Nice link.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I used to live near Tutbury Glass DS used to bring me glass bits and pieces of seconds that the men used to give him "for his Mum". He is 47 on Thursday. now so it must be 40 years ago!!


I love the Tutbury crystal, when Pete and I got married my ex MIL gave us two Tutbury crystal champagne flutes engraved with our names and our wedding date, she also bought us a knife with crystal on the end to cut our wedding cake with. I passed it on to Jane for her wedding as both of her grandparents died several years ago. Treasured gifts and so special to us.💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Chris, I forgot to mention that I loved your crochet squares and joining. They look great!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, so sorry for your upset today. So thankful the man you helped raise has compassion. Remember to breathe. Hugs.


I am so sorry too Tanya.💞



> Julie, good to hear from you. How nice that they are building a fence for Ringo. You won't have to worry about him being out. Hope your finger heals quickly. Those hangnails can be nasty.


Same from me Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, links to the lace joins are on VintageCrochet lace party dated December 13. I am using the first link I believe for the flat braid join. Below will be a picture of 3 squares joined so far. The bottom join was done incorrectly as my foggy sinuses must be affecting me. I don't think that I will frog that.


Looking great Chris 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> This pattern is free until Feb. 14 - reminds me a bit of the lightning on Lightning Thief - which I am about to go block.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/calandra
> Her other patterns are free until then, as well.


I can't wait to see Lightening Thief blocked. Thanks for the links Jane. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

VintageCrochet said:


> Flat c2c first then try to fit headsize. Then when is done then make any crochet stitch on top of headband into hat.


Thanx. That is what I figured but wanted to check. The C2C looks like it would be a fun pattern to work.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This pattern is free until Feb. 14 - reminds me a bit of the lightning on Lightning Thief - which I am about to go block.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/calandra
> Her other patterns are free until then, as well.


In my file now. The lines of the pattern remind me a bit of the Lightening Thief.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Same from me Julie. 💞


Thanx Ros. Sorry to dump my down in the dumps of you folks. Worked myself out of it by tearing up a dusty corner and cleaning it out and then tackling the 6" of snow and the firewood pile. Kind of burnt it out of me for today. My road is the last for plowing so no escape today.

Your bears may inspire me to do one, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Ronie, I think hubby did a great job on the cards.💞


He sure did, Very professional looking.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> good morning everyone, from my room in my new house- I have the laptop set up here, until I can get order in the sitting room. Big thing at present is sorting my books- I am downsizing by necessity- the house turned out quite a bit smaller than my old place- but they have started to build the fence to keep Ringo in. He sensibly has taken up residence under the old French Commode- (chest of drawers) rather than trying to leap up onto my bed. Have to buy cockroach inhibitor, plugs, lightbulbs, curtains and food today- but the rent was halved for the first payment. I won't do much more than keep up from here on, certainly for the foreseeable future- won't be doing much knitting either - with a painful hang nail on my right index finger! Hope all are happy and well!


Great to hear your news

:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, I am sorry you are not feeling too positive. One's family can be a trial. {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Norma, lucky you. Do you still have those pieces? I love all things glass and crystal, although I don't collect it, I would love to.


Only one which is here by my computer with snowdrops in :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, links to the lace joins are on VintageCrochet lace party dated December 13. I am using the first link I believe for the flat braid join. Below will be a picture of 3 squares joined so far. The bottom join was done incorrectly as my foggy sinuses must be affecting me. I don't think that I will frog that.


I love those colours! Sinuses can make one wooly headed!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Thanx Ros. Sorry to dump my down in the dumps of you folks. Worked myself out of it by tearing up a dusty corner and cleaning it out and then tackling the 6" of snow and the firewood pile. Kind of burnt it out of me for today. My road is the last for plowing so no escape today.
> 
> Your bears may inspire me to do one, too.


You're so welcome Tanya, I know how it feels and you and everyone on LP cheers me up when I'm down. It's a great place to be 💞 I think I might be boring everyone with my teddy bears but they are helping me to get through the days too. I love putting smiles on little faces, the girls are just so excited and can't wait to get their bears. I hope you make a teddy bear or two. I'm hoping I feel up to doing some lace knitting soon, but now everyone wants a bear. I think I've started something.🐻 You must be exhausted after all that work. Take care Tanya 💞💞💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> This pattern is free until Feb. 14 - reminds me a bit of the lightning on Lightning Thief - which I am about to go block.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/calandra
> Her other patterns are free until then, as well.


Very pretty. thank you.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> He sure did, Very professional looking.


Thank you Tanya💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Would you ever be interested in enlightening us about spinning with yarn sometime?  I, for one would love to know more about this. :thumbup:
> 
> Wouldn't that be great if they popped in?! (One down, one to go!  )


Toni, I haven't done any spinning in awhile now, but I am sure I will get back into it again when things get a bit more settled. I will give your suggestion some thought.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Chris, hope you feel better soon. Your crochet squares and joins are so pretty.

Melanie. Thanks for the welcome home. It is nice to see mountains again after being in FL for awhile. I guess they call people who move from upstate NY to FL and then back to NC, halfbacks&#128516;


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Glad you are in your new space now Julie and have your computer set up! It is good that Ringomhas found a comfortable place too. It will be nice for him to have a fenced in place to go to. Funny, I had a sore hangnail as well- think it is from opening all those boxes and bags!

Tanya, sorry for your yucky day. Sending hugs and wishes that you will feel better soon. I also read that article by Mercola about planting seeds and harvesting sprouts. Let me know how that goes if you try it!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, I am sorry you are not feeling too positive. One's family can be a trial. {{{{hugs}}}}


Unfortunately that is too true. But always so nice to come here to people who share kindness and compassion along with knitting skills.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Chris, hope you feel better soon. Your crochet squares and joins are so pretty.
> 
> Melanie. Thanks for the welcome home. It is nice to see mountains again after being in FL for awhile. I guess they call people who move from upstate NY to FL and then back to NC, halfbacks😄


Funny. Never heard that before, but probably true. My first impression of Florida years ago was it was painfully flat and repetitive. I know there are parts of that state that are very pretty but everyplace I went on several trips were so commercial and just developments that were all too similar for my taste. I once was in the Okeefinokee Swamp (sp???)--many yrs ago at a conference center. That was pretty, spooky and had way too many mosquitos. I can totally understand wanting to move someplace with greater natural variation in the landscape and lots of space for long distance viewing. And it is never as cold as NYS!!!

Sorry Melanie--hope my opinions are not personally hurtful to you. Certainly aren't meant to be.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:



> I have only done the 3 needle bind off once but I think that it was much faster than Kitchener. However, it would leave a ridge which Kitchener would not - so I think that I would prefer that, too.


I did one half this afternoon and the join is only 7 stitches long.. I have done so much Kitchener that it is pretty simple for me now .. gosh never thought I would say that!! It also says to weave in the ends as your to so I am playing with that.. I'm actually having a lot of fun with it..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris I really like that join!! it is perfect with your squares too.. 

Bev I meant to mention that they sell those gloves that go under the mits at the dollar tree.. this way you can wear your beautiful mits and still keep your fingers warm  although alpaca gloves would be amazing.. 

Tanya have you found your keys yet?? Just close your eyes and let yourself relax... then think of the last time you had them... try to trace your steps. If you find yourself getting tense then take another deep breath and relax... it really helps with those items we use often.. they normally either are under a piece of paper or have fallen But!! they are close to where you had them I hope.. I hope no one thought they were helping and moved them.. (fur babies do that to me all the time)

Hi Julie!! I'm so glad you were able to pop in!! I have gone from very large homes to very tiny homes and they all become a home when you fuss with them.. I have found comfort in all of them


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> This pattern is free until Feb. 14 - reminds me a bit of the lightning on Lightning Thief - which I am about to go block.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/calandra
> Her other patterns are free until then, as well.


Jane, thanks. I've been looking for something like that. Amazing how you find these things.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I'll call this _A Shot in the Dark_ for any Pink Panther fans. I just finished blocking Lightning Thief & the light doesn't allow for a good pic - so the colour means nothing - but you can see the lighting.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I'll call this _A Shot in the Dark_ for any Pink Panther fans. I just finished blocking Lightning Thief & the light doesn't allow for a good pic - so the colour means nothing - but you can see the lighting.


That is absolutely stunning, Jane!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ooh Jane, beautiful.

No offence taken Tanya, I live in the very flat south. Where Caryn lived was much prettier with the rolling hills.

Forgot to mention that I like the bears Ros. Nicely done.

Get some rest and feel better soon Chris.

Glad you are finally getting settled Julie and that Ringo has a yard.

DFL was great to us. I have learned a lot.

I don't know enough crochet to try designing but might be more inclined to pick up my hooks again (for something other than rescuing dropped stitches, lol). Nice start VintageCrochet.

I am sure I am missing someone but enjoy reading about everyone's happenings.

have a nice evening (day for you down under gals),

Melanie


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

My, my, my Jane!! I love the edging on that. Amazing. Great work.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That is absolutely stunning, Jane!


Thank you 
Can't wait to release it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Ooh Jane, beautiful....


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> My, my, my Jane!! I love the edging on that. Amazing. Great work.


Thank you 
This is the way that Lily designed it, however, there are at least two other different edgings in the FOs. I am regretting not having done the larger size in this so I am dreaming of the possibility of doing another & I will finish it in one of those other ways.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Stunning Shawl Jane!! I love it! you made it up so quickly too  

I am wondering how are the ShipWrecks coming??? Tricia wasn't yours ready for blocking? 

See Melanie I have a hard time keeping it all straight too... but I do love reading it all...

I am heading out at 6:30am to go walking in the morning.. my friend and some of her friends go walking at that time.. I have been invited to go for the last year.. I think the weather system has passed so its time we all got outside again .. I guess it is about time I took them up on their offer  I did some jogging with the puppy this weekend between storms and it felt great.. I plan on jogging on my vacation too.. the beach up the State is very hard and easy to run/walk on  just 2 more days!!


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

I did made it to Look like knit and it is in crochet as mitten:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I'll call this _A Shot in the Dark_ for any Pink Panther fans. I just finished blocking Lightning Thief & the light doesn't allow for a good pic - so the colour means nothing - but you can see the lighting.


Spectacular, I love it. The edging is beautiful Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you Melanie &#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Stunning Shawl Jane!! I love it! you made it up so quickly too  ...


Thank you 
Lily's patterns are so interesting that you just want to get at them & do them. When it is a mystery, even more so because you want to see what the finished shawl will look like.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Spectacular, I love it. The edging is beautiful Jane. 💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

VintageCrochet said:


> I did made it to Look like knit and it is in crochet as mitten:


Neat - it does look like it is knit.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Just popped in and need to say "wow -- Jane that one is a beaut!!!!" Also loved the bears, Ros and VintageCrochet those gloves really do look knit. All impressive work -- I probably forgot someone, please forgive me. There is just so much good work going on -- guess that is one of the reasons we are all here -- it is such a joy to see what is going on. News on the curtain -- ripped it back, today finished working through all the ripped out thread -- so feel like I've made some progress since Saturday. Really like what I'm doing much better than before. Hope by Saturday, for my weekly check in, the transition top will be complete or nearly so. Then we'll be able to see if it is really working the way I had hoped. 

Julie and Caryn hope you get settled in quickly and easily. Although it is a lot of work, it is still an exciting time. So much to do. 

Take care all and happy needlework.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Yes she did!! and even though most of us wimpered at Nupps we or at least I grew to love them!!! She went from a simple garterstitch with YO's and K2tog to full blown masterpieces.. I will forever be grateful.. Toni I know you have the grace and patience to teach 'Newbies' to lace in the same manner


Awe, thank you, Ronie! Your support means so much! It is because of DFL's wonderful beginning that she gave us, that I am hoping to pass the love of lace on to others. (I'll just take it one step at a time.  )


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...wow -- Jane that one is a beaut!!!!...


Thank you. Wait 'til you see it in colour.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice mitten, Vintagecrochet! It looks like it would be very warm. 

I hope you are starting to feel better, Chris. I am glad you were able to be home instead of out in that weather you had.

That is going to be some spectacular curtain when you get done, Belle. I am looking forward to seeing it. 

Enjoy your walk, Ronie! The view will be A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!! 

Your Lightening Thief is spectacular, Jane! The zigzag is stunning! It has such an elegant edge. Wow!

You keep thinking, Caryn. 

Congratulations, Julie! One step at a time.  It sure sounds like you have a great landlord. I am so glad for you. 

Take Care, Tanya! I am so glad the young man you helped raise was/is so appreciative of what you did for him. That is very special.

I am going to do the vit. D thing. Those carbs are going down w-a-y too easily lately! Thanks for the suggestion.

Good Night/Good Morning! (It is way too late here, but I had to check in.  ) - sure hope I didn't miss anyone - thanks for the free pattern additions to my "empty" library, Jane. You "know" I needed more.  ) Actually, I keep collecting because one of these days I am going to find just the right stitch to help me design that Pansy pattern.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Your Lightening Thief is spectacular, Jane! The zigzag is stunning! It has such an elegant edge. Wow!


Thank you 


> ...just the right stitch to help me design that Pansy pattern.


What exactly are you looking for. I have a pansy pattern.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Through The Seasons MKAL by Tetiana Otruta
Mystery Knit-A-Long is FREE to join till February 15, 2015. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/through-the-seasons-mkal

From Dawn Till Dusk shawlette / scarf by Tetiana Otruta
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/from-dawn-till-dusk-shawlette---scarf


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane --your Lightening Thief is another stunner. Love the edging: very unique and really carries out the lightening streaks It is looking black on my screen which gives is a particularly dramatic appearance. Definitely A Shot in the Dark. BTW, that is the name of book on the dangers of vaccines.

Ronie-thanks for thinking of my lost car keys. I have done the effort as you describe. Have tried to talk to the poltergeists. Tried deeper shamanic energy meditation. So far nothing. I know last time I had them around Thanksgiving I put them someplace not typical and did the usual telling myself not to do that and then telling myself I would remember. And of course do not. My older gd was here visiting then and helped me move things to ready for people coming and I fear they may have move them. I am sure they will turn up in some weird place or maybe have fallen behind something. Very frustrating. What will work is that I pay to have a locksmith come and make a copy of a key for me for a chunk of money. The keys will turn up right after that!

Know what you mean about the Kitchener. It felt such a challenge to 'get it' at first but now is second nature. Euny Jang did a fabulous written tutorial on Daily Knitting where she explains with diagrams the essence of this stitch. She also shows how to do it for various knitting stitches. Haven't tackled doing it with lace yet.

Being able to walk like that sounds devine. Enjoy.

VintageCrochet--your mittens look great. I love the effect of knitting thru the back loop and the thumbs done in sc. Great texture and coloring. Very warm looking.

Brain feels numb right now and the creative juices are not flowing. Will take a bit to do a crochet item but working up to it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Toni, I haven't done any spinning in awhile now, but I am sure I will get back into it again when things get a bit more settled. I will give your suggestion some thought.


Please give the suggestion some thought. I have always wanted to learn to spin and I would be immensely interested in what you had to share :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I'll call this _A Shot in the Dark_ for any Pink Panther fans. I just finished blocking Lightning Thief & the light doesn't allow for a good pic - so the colour means nothing - but you can see the lighting.


An absolute stunner. which I could tell it was going to be :thumbup: and a Gold Star


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

My SW is on the back burner because of workshops/other projects that I need to do. Not enough hours in the day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Glad to hear from you, Julie!
> Do the essentials only & take your time with the rest. There's been enough stress.


It is just trying to locate things that I know I have seen, but Ta'a has to have tidied away- like I can't find my packet of Strepsils and I have a sore throat developing!
I have been talking because tomorrow is the last day of my good phone plan- so I am deliberately maxing up!
Past 11 pm here- time for bed, handed the keys in today- still not heard from the wretched man (the old Agent). I am liking my new house more day by day!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is just trying to locate things that I know I have seen, but Ta'a has to have tidied away- like I can't find my packet of Strepsils and I have a sore throat developing!
> I have been talking because tomorrow is the last day of my good phone plan- so I am deliberately maxing up!
> Past 11 pm here- time for bed, handed the keys in today- still not heard from the wretched man (the old Agent). I am liking my new house more day by day!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Jane, your shawl has turned out marvelous! It is such a striking pattern and of course you have knitted it to perfection! Can't wait to see it off the mat and in its true color.

VIntagecrochet, your mittens do look so soft and warm. Like how the thumb matches the cuff. 

Julie I hope you have found your Strepsils and headed off that sore throat. It is amazing how stress of moving affects the body! So glad you are liking your new place. I just keep telling myself, that before I know it, it will be like I've lived here all my life


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Most of you have very kindly responded to my last post, with good wishes, I am grateful to you all, and apologise for not replying individually. The Strepsils are still elusive and as I am awake- I will have a gargle with salt. Two summers ago the house was blanketed in dust from the road works on the corner- my old house is on a very busy and dangerous corner- because of moving I am discovering all the dust I had not noticed before. I think this is causing the irritation. It is silly o'clock, as someone calls it on Sam's Tea Party= and I have to get a mountain of rubbish out to the road by 7. Then out to Papakura for 10-30 for a doctor's appointment- chances are it will be very hot as I walk the last kilometer, but I can afford the taxi in one direction only, so will take that after the appointment. I am at the point of the year where I have to pay for my Prescriptions- so need to budget carefully. One of the reasons I travel so far to see this particular doctor, is that he does not object to my using alternative medicine. Unlike many.
On Thursday (it is Wednesday here) my helpers are coming again- and I hope to have them help me work on the Washhouse which they have almost totally filled with things. I had had the drier places on top of the washing machine- because a lot of room is taken up by the old double concrete rinsing tubs-wish I still had my old mangle! but that has gone many moons ago. The drier will have to come into the house- because I don't want to risk it in case the washer goes out of balance- which it can do spectacularly especially when washing my bamboo towels.
Take care all! 
I have found a simple crochet doily made by one of my grandmothers- both were brilliant needle women, but most of what I had once had of their work has long since vanished. When I have washed and blocked it I will post it- for all you lovers of doily design. 
Still hampered by my hang nail- although it is not worsening, thank goodness.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, take some time to rest! {{{{hugd}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, take some time to rest! {{{{hugd}}}}


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Have to reach the point of yawning- then I will rest again!!!!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> Awe, thank you, Ronie! Your support means so much! It is because of DFL's wonderful beginning that she gave us, that I am hoping to pass the love of lace on to others. (I'll just take it one step at a time.  )


You will do super, Toni.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am liking my new house more day by day!


Oh, oh, oh, Julie!!!! So happy for you. YAY!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Julie, I used to give crushed pineapple to the kids when they had sore throats to help with the pain. It's probably the stress from moving. So glad your new situation is so much better.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> What exactly are you looking for. I have a pansy pattern.


Oh Jane it would be wonderful if you had a link to it.. Pansy's are my favorite flower..

I love the Dusk til Dawn shawl I would love to find some of the yarns they used.. I love the very long gradients that are shown on the patterns page.. I am going to look through the projects page later


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

It is great to hear your settling in nicely Julie.. I get a 'Stress' sore throat I hope yours clears up as quickly as mine do.. 

Yes Tanya I hear you .. I do the same thing. I don't know how many things I have just gone out and bought again only to find what I was looking for! I am sure they will show up soon...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Through The Seasons MKAL by Tetiana Otruta
> Mystery Knit-A-Long is FREE to join till February 15, 2015.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/through-the-seasons-mkal
> 
> ...


You evil woman, you. More craft files to manage. And worse, I signed up for the Feb 15 MKAL. Now I have to find the yarn. And even worse yet, this will interfere with all the snow shoveling that has become my life's work. What is a woman to do!😉


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> It is great to hear your settling in nicely Julie.. I get a 'Stress' sore throat I hope yours clears up as quickly as mine do..
> 
> Yes Tanya I hear you .. I do the same thing. I don't know how many things I have just gone out and bought again only to find what I was looking for! I am sure they will show up soon...


When working full time and running crew, part of employment responsibilities was to keep track of my pencil, tape measure and utility knife! At one point I had about 6 of each due to misplacement and need to repurchase. One of the good things about not working--I don't need to use so many things and then lose them.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is beautiful, Jane. Mine is on hold right now.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I'll call this _A Shot in the Dark_ for any Pink Panther fans. I just finished blocking Lightning Thief & the light doesn't allow for a good pic - so the colour means nothing - but you can see the lighting.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone for my mitten made. 

It is mitten feel like vintage style. Like the chocolate mixture colours on my mitten.

That why I do like it.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*jscaplen* --> I have to agree with tamarque! I'm currently downloading 7 (including the From-Dawn-Till-Dusk-Shawlette---Scarf). My poor, POOR computer! Which, just failed due to being knocked offline. Guess I have to do without.

I'm currently working on an 18 row, size 30 thread, white doily...with all of the joins I'm happy that this pattern is full of clusters. Hides the evidence better! My size 30 and 40, ecru thread will arrive by this Saturday.

Everyone will be celebrating my birthday...even Admin this week. :XD: I wish I could afford the 4 3mm circulars from Amazon...but having to get the size matched for the one doily has put paid to that ... unless I post on ebay (or here in the correct section).


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm making up for the loss of the Ravelry download through the main browser I have to go online with. Keep your prayers up (or fingers crossed) that it goes through. I'm not really upset over the Knit and Crochet now links. I'll probably choose them again later.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> What exactly are you looking for. I have a pansy pattern.


NO WAY!!!? Do you really? I have just been looking for anything knitted with a pansy flower pattern. Or trying to figure out how to put stitches together to make a pattern that looks like a pansy. Do you have a link or source for it? Thank you so much!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It sure sounds like you are enjoying that doily project, Kaixixang!

Thank you for your support, Bev!

I am so glad you are liking your new place better and better all of the time, Julie. It will be so nice when you are settled. 

Thanks for the new patterns, Jane!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday Kaixixang!! it sounds like your thread will be here for a nice birthday gift 

I'm back from my walk.. it was a tad under 3 miles and took 50 mins.. we chatted the whole way.. watched the sun come up from the east... I will be going again tomorrow that was really refreshing.. it did not work up a good sweat so I will do my normal workout later once I have rested a little.. 

I was playing with the motifs of the stashbuster I linked to Sunday.. it is really going quick and I can see where it would be very colorful and fun to make..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> NO WAY!!!? Do you really? I have just been looking for anything knitted with a pansy flower pattern. Or trying to figure out how to put stitches together to make a pattern that looks like a pansy. Do you have a link or source for it? Thank you so much!!!


Toni--if you want to crochet, there are many free pansy patterns available.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Toni--if you want to crochet, there are many free pansy patterns available.


Thank you, Tanya. I have run across several crochet patterns during my search. A knitted one has eluded me though.

I hope your day is going better.

Happy Birthday, Kaixixang!!! I hope you have a wonderful celebration of you. 

That sure sounds like a nice way to start your day, Ronie.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Tanya. I have run across several crochet patterns during my search. A knitted one has eluded me though.
> 
> I hope your day is going better............


Working on it Toni. May even be able to drive off my road today. That will be an uplifting event/


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Kaixixang!! Have a great day.

Roni, sounds like a wonderful way to start the day.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Tanya. I have run across several crochet patterns during my search. A knitted one has eluded me though.


Maybe we could figure out how to pick up the stitches and knit the crocheted ones into your design...LOL Hopefully Jane will be able to share one with you


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy birthday KX!


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

There is crochet look like knit

http://www.mooglyblog.com/third-loop-half-double-crochet/


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane --your Lightening Thief is another stunner. ...


Thank you 


> ...a particularly dramatic appearance.


Isn't it? The quality of the photo wasn't very good but I had to share it because of how the pattern itself shows up. I really think that Lily is an amazing designer. As you knit, you see things growing - I commented in the group thread that she *sculpts* with yarn & beads. There is another pattern yet to come in the ebook that this belongs to - no idea what but I am looking forward to it. I don't think that I would have bought an ebook of 4 patterns from someone else without knowing what I was buying in advance.


> ... The keys will turn up right after that!


Works every time!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> An absolute stunner. which I could tell it was going to be :thumbup: and a Gold Star


Thank you 
I can't wait to unpin it & take some nice photos outdoors.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I am liking my new house more day by day!


So good to hear. 
Almost makes me want to move, too - almost.
I really need to get rid of so much stuff - I am a total packrat. Every nook & cranny is filled. A lot of things, I haven't seen in years but I hang onto them because of sentimental value or because you just never know when you, or someone, might need them.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Jane, your shawl is gorgeous and l really do like the edging. Oh, and thanks for more patterns.

Julie, take care of yourself. 

Tanya, I may have mentioned this before but when I lose something I always say this. "St. Anthony, St. Anthony, please come around. Something is lost and must be found" it is like a little meditation that helps me relax. And then I find what I'm looking for every time. I knew a psychic woman who said that a lot of people have a small child spirit that hangs around and likes to take things and hide them. She said to have a smal box or container of some type, and put things in there that you won't use. Extra buttons, old keys, sparkly things like maybe broken jewelry and to have that for the specific use of the spirit. Needless to say, I did make up a little trinket box many years ago and still have it. Just in case.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Jane, your shawl has turned out marvelous!


Thank you 


> It is such a striking pattern ...


Pun intended?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

VintageCrochet said:


> There is crochet look like knit
> 
> http://www.mooglyblog.com/third-loop-half-double-crochet/


That really does look like knit. Thanks. Your mittens were very nice too. And in my favorite colors brown and beige.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Happy birthday KX!


And a Happy Birthday from me , too, KX!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ... apologise for not replying individually...


There is certainly no need for either - the apology or individual messages. Don't worry about us - you have enough to cope with.


> It is silly o'clock...


Well, that could be any time for me. 


> I have found a simple crochet doily made by one of my grandmothers... When I have washed and blocked it I will post it...


Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

VintageCrochet said:


> There is crochet look like knit
> 
> http://www.mooglyblog.com/third-loop-half-double-crochet/


Oh, I love that, VIntage Crochet.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Oh Jane it would be wonderful if you had a link to it...


I have it in an old booklet. The pansies are 3-dimensional - have yellow centres, petals of different sizes, done with variegated purple, & green leaves. I thought that I had found the pattern online as well but all I have in the folder is a picture. Now that doesn't mean that it isn't hiding somewhere. I can scan it & send it to you, though.


> I love the very long gradients ...


Me, too - some of them are sooo beautiful I price them every now & again but it is a bit much for me to pay.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ... What is a woman to do!😉


Knit.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That is beautiful, Jane. Mine is on hold right now.


Thank you, Sue. Too bad yours is stalled.
Good to hear from you - it's been a few days. I hope that things are well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...celebrating my birthday...


Happy Birthday


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> NO WAY!!!? Do you really? I have just been looking for anything knitted with a pansy flower pattern. ...


This one is crocheted - you can do anything with crochet!
I just fund the pattern on eBay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Crochet-PATTERN-to-make-Pansy-Bedspread-Motif-Square-Flower-PansyPatch-/390259834024
- but no need to pay that price for it. If someone wants it, I'll scan it & email it (PM me an email address) - don't want to post it on here although I don't think that copyright is infringed. I have had the pattern for about 50 years - goodness knows when it was first printed.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... Hopefully Jane will be able to share one with you.


Sorry to disappoint - mine is only crocheted. Are you challenging me to find a knitted one?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

VintageCrochet said:


> There is crochet look like knit...


Interesting effect.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Jane, your shawl is gorgeous and l really do like the edging. Oh, and thanks for more patterns....


Thanks you 
...and you're welcome.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

VintageCrochet said:


> There is crochet look like knit
> 
> http://www.mooglyblog.com/third-loop-half-double-crochet/


I have often crocheted into the back bump of the sc or hdd stitch to create this horizontal knit looking stitch. It is a great decorative detail.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Knit.


Brilliant idea!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry to disappoint - mine is only crocheted. Are you challenging me to find a knitted one?


No. Never!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That is a beautiful stitch, Vintagecrochet!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> .......
> 
> Tanya, I may have mentioned this before but when I lose something I always say this. "St. Anthony, St. Anthony, please come around. Something is lost and must be found" it is like a little meditation that helps me relax. And then I find what I'm looking for every time. I knew a psychic woman who said that a lot of people have a small child spirit that hangs around and likes to take things and hide them. She said to have a smal box or container of some type, and put things in there that you won't use. Extra buttons, old keys, sparkly things like maybe broken jewelry and to have that for the specific use of the spirit. Needless to say, I did make up a little trinket box many years ago and still have it. Just in case.


Cute Chris. What you describe is like a shamanic energy practice. It is not just the relaxing, but also directing your energy, or bringing it towards you. And I actually do have little containers for many things. The problem was that I didn't put the keys back in their container and now I am paying for it. Maybe the lesson is that I need to organize my excessive mess and looking for the keys will force me to do this. Perhaps you are more disciplined than I am. Such are the lessons of life that we refuse to learn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Maybe we could figure out how to pick up the stitches and knit the crocheted ones into your design...LOL Hopefully Jane will be able to share one with you


I think that would not be difficult given the plastic nature of crochet, especially if the knit project is lace. Part of the technique in the Miter Square sweater is to pick up a stitch from an adjacent square at the end of a row. That can be done with a pansy motif I think. In lace a longer loop to connect with the motif can join the two and the effect might be really interesting. And many people really like the combo of crochet and knit on my market bags.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry to disappoint - mine is only crocheted. Are you challenging me to find a knitted one?


ah! Toni has been looking for a knitted one to incorporate into something.. I had hoped that yours was knitted too... it could be a fun challenge though... see who can come up with a 'Pansy' that is knitted


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I think that would not be difficult given the plastic nature of crochet, especially if the knit project is lace. Part of the technique in the Miter Square sweater is to pick up a stitch from an adjacent square at the end of a row. That can be done with a pansy motif I think. In lace a longer loop to connect with the motif can join the two and the effect might be really interesting. And many people really like the combo of crochet and knit on my market bags.


certainly something to play with 
Thanks for the link VintageCrochet that is very interesting


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I'll call this _A Shot in the Dark_ for any Pink Panther fans. I just finished blocking Lightning Thief & the light doesn't allow for a good pic - so the colour means nothing - but you can see the lighting.


Jane, that is beautiful. I can see the other one making the lightening streaks with a little adjustment.

Everyone, Here is a cute circular shrug with armholes. Says it can be knitted too. Might be easier to keep on in the spring wind and it will form a collar/sleeve cap. Now to catch up reading. :lol:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Stunning Shawl Jane!! I love it! you made it up so quickly too
> 
> I am wondering how are the ShipWrecks coming??? Tricia wasn't yours ready for blocking?


Ronie, yes mine is ready to block BUT I have been swamped. Seems like I am running errands 2-3 times a day. I have 3 shawls to block (at least).

Trying to get some fence built to replace some electric fence, taking advantage of the nice weather to do things outside. Repair the dog kennel. She digs under the fence and he jumps against the fence until the fasteners break and he is still growing at 1 1/2 years old. He wants to see what is going on and who is here. Probably wants to know why he doesn't get to ride when I take the pu out.

Still working on 2 of the 3 shawls I'm trying to have made by Valentine's. We dedicated one Sunday to the guy who got hit in the face with a baseball. He has had 2 surgeries on his eye so far and facing 6-8 months recovery and hoping he gets his sight back in it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Jane, that is beautiful...


Thank you


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is just trying to locate things that I know I have seen, but Ta'a has to have tidied away- like I can't find my packet of Strepsils and I have a sore throat developing!
> I have been talking because tomorrow is the last day of my good phone plan- so I am deliberately maxing up!
> Past 11 pm here- time for bed, handed the keys in today- still not heard from the wretched man (the old Agent). I am liking my new house more day by day!


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...Here is a cute circular shrug with armholes....


Did you have a pic or link for that?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Pansies: the ones I could find with a quick search. Toni, you probably have these already.

http://knittingcharts.blogspot.com/2009/08/pansy-knitting-chart.html

http://www.oddknit.com/patterns/flowers/pansies.html

http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Pansy_Garden_Tam__D12028220.html


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

boy do I know how that goes Tricia.. I have so much to do and am dragging my feet doing it  

Great links Bev.. I love the hat!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> ah! Toni has been looking for a knitted one to incorporate into something.. I had hoped that yours was knitted too... it could be a fun challenge though... see who can come up with a 'Pansy' that is knitted


Maybe: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-pansy-flower-summer-hat
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/viooltje---pansy
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pansy-triangle-shawl
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pansies-dishcloth

for a few. Don't think any are free.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/simple-knitted-flower
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pansy-brooch-2
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pansies-4
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spuli-stiefmutterchen
but these should be. Any of them work?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> Jane, that is beautiful. I can see the other one making the lightening streaks with a little adjustment.
> 
> Everyone, Here is a cute circular shrug with armholes. Says it can be knitted too. Might be easier to keep on in the spring wind and it will form a collar/sleeve cap. Now to catch up reading. :lol:


oops. Forgot the link!
http://twilightwoods.wordpress.com/2010/06/11/circle-crochet-shrug/


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Did you have a pic or link for that?


Forgot to add it. http://twilightwoods.wordpress.com/2010/06/11/circle-crochet-shrug/


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Pansies: the ones I could find with a quick search....


I liked the ones on OddKnit but you have to assemble them afterwards.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Happy Birthday, Kaixixang!! Have a great day.


Wishing you a very happy birthday Kaixixang 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Maybe:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/simple-knitted-flower


This would be nice with a purple variegated yarn. Mine were done with crochet cotton.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> oops. Forgot the link!
> ...circle-crochet-shrug


That is interesting. Too bad they don't show someone wearing it. But having seen the MV, I can imagine how it would look.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Good Night/Good Morning! (It is way too late here, but I had to check in.  ) - sure hope I didn't miss anyone - thanks for the free pattern additions to my "empty" library, Jane. You "know" I needed more.  ) Actually, I keep collecting because one of these days I am going to find just the right stitch to help me design that Pansy pattern.


Here's one Toni, this one is free. 💞
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pansies-2


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my Pansy's everywhere  so many cute patterns..  Tricia I love the crochet 'shrug' I have heard them called 'Circle Vests' too they are very pretty when worn.. of course its all in the yarn! I started one in Red Heart Boutique Changes.. I got so board with it because I was constantly tinking it.. It is done in a ribbing and I would mess it up and I was too new to knitting to learn what to do with it! So now it sits waiting to be frogged and turned into something else


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Forgot to add it. http://twilightwoods.wordpress.com/2010/06/11/circle-crochet-shrug/


Reminds me of petrified wood which is beautiful


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Some real interesting knitted pansies that Bev and Tricia found. My favs are the I-cord one from Oddknit and on Ravelry, the baby pansy hat and the Pansy dishcloth. Hope one of the links sent can work for you Toni.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

NEON Rainbow by Amanda A Davidson
I know that several of you are very much into colour but what intrigues me most with this pattern is the stitch - which I didn't notice until I looked at the closer view.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/neon-rainbow

ETA: I forgot to mention:
Free for a limited time through Wednesday, February 11th Noon CST.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> boy do I know how that goes Tricia.. I have so much to do and am dragging my feet doing it
> 
> Great links Bev.. I love the hat!


I do, too, and I am, too! I have a shawl and a scarf both needing to be blocked and just haven't done it yet. Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Pun intended?


An unconscious one. It would have been a good one though

Love all the pansy pictures and links. Can't wait to be able to buy some real ones and put them in the ground!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Love all the pansy pictures and links. Can't wait to be able to buy some real ones and put them in the ground!


You and me both!! 

Jane, that Neon Rainbow one is very interesting. Yes, the stitch, but also how she places the color.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I also loved the pansy brooch. Think this would make a nice appliqué, too.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

In honor of crochet lace these next couple of weeks, I just found this scarf with a St. Patrick's theme: http://www.favecrafts.com/Crochet-Hats-Scarves-Gloves/Green-Sheen-Scarf


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

*Thank you!* for all of the pansy patterns! You ladies are amazing! I know some of them are familiar. The lace pansy by Kirstin Balm is more like what I was going for. I tried to chart out something similar last spring, but was not happy with how it turned out. This will spur me on to keep experimenting with it. Thank you!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> In honor of crochet lace these next couple of weeks, I just found this scarf with a St. Patrick's theme: http://www.favecrafts.com/Crochet-Hats-Scarves-Gloves/Green-Sheen-Scarf


Thanks, Toni. That's lovely!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry. Double post.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lovely crochet lace, Toni!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love both scarfs. the Neon one and the shamrock one


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I have just received phone calls from Taylen, Siena & Carmen for Jackson. They have all received their bears and love them. Taylen and Siena were so excited, Rachel told them they might get them by Friday, but I sent them express post and they got them today.&#128158;


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I have just received phone calls from Taylen Siena & Carmen for Jackson. They have all received their bears and love them. Taylen and Siena were so excited, Rachel told them they might get them by Friday, but I sent them express post and they got them today.💞


Ah, what sweet photos and beautiful children!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I have just received phone calls from Taylen, Siena & Carmen for Jackson....


Sweethearts - evident that they love them!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Ah, what sweet photos and beautiful children!


Thank you Pam. They are gorgeous children. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Sweethearts - evident that they love them!


Thank you Jane, they do love them and the girls just kept saying thank you, thank you over and over again. It was really sweet.💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Something to add to the knit doily folder:
http://yarnover.net/patterns/doilies/misc/heirloom.html


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

All y'all won't see my username in the Birthday list until this Saturday. There should be at least 50+ others who share my birthday...though obviously born at various times. Mine was 19 minutes before Midnight...barely on the 14th. I'm well past that hour and will be nodding off to bed soon.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> NEON Rainbow by Amanda A Davidson
> I know that several of you are very much into colour but what intrigues me most with this pattern is the stitch - which I didn't notice until I looked at the closer view.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/neon-rainbow
> ...


That is a very pretty stitch!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, those are beautiful Grands with happy smiling face with their new best friends :thumbup: :thumbup: A job well done Grandmother :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, those are beautiful Grands with happy smiling face with their new best friends :thumbup: :thumbup: A job well done Grandmother :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you so much Norma.💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> In honor of crochet lace these next couple of weeks, I just found this scarf with a St. Patrick's theme: http://www.favecrafts.com/Crochet-Hats-Scarves-Gloves/Green-Sheen-Scarf


Like this. The yarn they recommend is a nice yarn to work with, too and not very expensive.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--beautiful children and they look so happy with their bears. Jackson is also adorable, as usual. We can see his face changing as he grows so quickly.

Jane--thanx for the doily pattern. I like its intricacy.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sorry for a double post


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--beautiful children and they look so happy with their bears. Jackson is also adorable, as usual. We can see his face changing as he grows so quickly.


Thank you so much Tanya. I couldn't get over how excited the girls were on the phone. It was lovely talking to them. I think Jackson is starting to look more like a toddler than a baby now. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Tanya. I couldn't get over how excited the girls were on the phone. It was lovely talking to them. I think Jackson is starting to look more like a toddler than a baby now. 💞


That happens so quickly


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> That happens so quickly


It sure does, he thinks he's so clever now he's walking everywhere.💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ros, those are such happy, cute faces for me to wake up to. What a wonderful grandma you are and obviously well appreciated. 

Jane, the doily pattern is lovely. Thank you. It's added to my file with the others!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, I don't think those girls can smile any bigger!  You can tell they love their Grandma and what she makes.  And that picture of Jackson laying on his bear, it is total love. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, those are such happy, cute faces for me to wake up to. What a wonderful grandma you are and obviously well appreciated.


Thank you Caryn, I love those sweet little faces. 💞


> Jane, the doily pattern is lovely. Thank you. It's added to my file with the others!


It is a gorgeous doily Jane, thanks for sharing. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, I don't think those girls can smile any bigger!  You can tell they love their Grandma and what she makes.  And that picture of Jackson laying on his bear, it is total love. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you Bev, you're welcome, I love sharing these photos. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> All y'all won't see my username in the Birthday list until this Saturday. There should be at least 50+ others who share my birthday...though obviously born at various times. Mine was 19 minutes before Midnight...barely on the 14th. I'm well past that hour and will be nodding off to bed soon.


Oh Kaixixang your our 'Sunny Little Valentine'  My granddaughter is the 15th. I can't remember what time though..

Thanks for the pattern Jane I have it saved to my desktop 

Great pictures Ros... You have quite a talent for making them so happy!! The good thing about Jackson growing into a toddler is they stay that way for a few years instead of months... It is such a fun age.. exhausting but fun..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Something to add to the knit doily folder:
> http://yarnover.net/patterns/doilies/misc/heirloom.html


That's a lovely pattern. Yes, another one for the knit doily folder. Thanks!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> I have just received phone calls from Taylen, Siena & Carmen for Jackson. They have all received their bears and love them. Taylen and Siena were so excited, Rachel told them they might get them by Friday, but I sent them express post and they got them today.💞


You are such a nice grandma!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That is a beautiful doily pattern, Jane! Thank you.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Something for tamarque --> http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/95289.aspx --> Rendezvous mitered scarf/shawl
You may have to sign up for Knitting Daily...but it is a 51.8 K byte PDF. Saves quickly even for dial-up...no photo on download but I'll clip it now for everyone to admire.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Something to add to the knit doily folder:
> http://yarnover.net/patterns/doilies/misc/heirloom.html


That's a gorgeous doily. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Oh Kaixixang your our 'Sunny Little Valentine'  My granddaughter is the 15th. I can't remember what time though..
> 
> Thanks for the pattern Jane I have it saved to my desktop
> 
> Great pictures Ros... You have quite a talent for making them so happy!! The good thing about Jackson growing into a toddler is they stay that way for a few years instead of months... It is such a fun age.. exhausting but fun..


Thank you Ronie, I agree, definitely exhausting but so much fun!! 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

great scarf Kaixixang!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Something for tamarque --> http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/95289.aspx --> Rendezvous mitered scarf/shawl
> You may have to sign up for Knitting Daily...but it is a 51.8 K byte PDF. Saves quickly even for dial-up...no photo on download but I'll clip it now for everyone to admire.


KX--thank you for thinking of me. I like that scarf and the texture they created. Working those miters/modules really is pretty easy and fun. Adding color and texture is simple. You focus on one segment at a time and before you know it you have reached the promised land--the end!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I took my 3 mile walk today!! I thought I would show some photos  this walk we take is on a old road along the beach. We don't go down to the beach itself because it is quite dark when we start.. I actually feel like I could go further and I may continue on down to the beach once the sun is up sooner


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> You are such a nice grandma!!!


Thank you Toni, I try my best 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I thought I would show some photos ...


Nice - love the middle one.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Okay - the weather cooperated really well - pristine new snowfall & an uncharacteristic lack of wind - I had a grand time taking photos of my Lightning Thief.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I took my 3 mile walk today!! I thought I would show some photos  this walk we take is on a old road along the beach. We don't go down to the beach itself because it is quite dark when we start.. I actually feel like I could go further and I may continue on down to the beach once the sun is up sooner


Gorgeous photos Ronie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - the weather cooperated really well - pristine new snowfall & an uncharacteristic lack of wind - I had a grand time taking photos of my Lightning Thief.


Wow!!!!! It's magnificent, I love it. Beautiful work as always Jane.💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I took my 3 mile walk today!! I thought I would show some photos  this walk we take is on a old road along the beach. We don't go down to the beach itself because it is quite dark when we start.. I actually feel like I could go further and I may continue on down to the beach once the sun is up sooner


That sunrise is quite glorious, Ronie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Wow!!!!! It's magnificent, I love it. Beautiful work as always Jane.💞


Thank you so much, Ros. This was great fun to knit - Lily is so creative. I was a little disappointed that I hadn't opted for the large as I was approaching the end but it is actually a nice size. Because of the shape, it doesn't need to be as large as a triangle in order to give good coverage.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - the weather cooperated really well - pristine new snowfall & an uncharacteristic lack of wind - I had a grand time taking photos of my Lightning Thief.


It is very well named- lovely work, as always!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here's a cute little crocheted heart - just in time for Valentine's Day.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/granny-heart-5


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This scarf is interesting:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/falling-leaves-scarf-17


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you so much, Ros. This was great fun to knit - Lily is so creative. I was a little disappointed that I hadn't opted for the large as I was approaching the end but it is actually a nice size. Because of the shape, it doesn't need to be as large as a triangle in order to give good coverage.


You're welcome Jane, I'm feeling quite overwhelmed by the beauty of this one for some reason. It's made me quite emotional. I hope you keep this one for yourself. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is very well named- lovely work, as always!


Thank you, Julie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> You're welcome Jane, I'm feeling quite overwhelmed by the beauty of this one for some reason. It's made me quite emotional. I hope you keep this one for yourself. 💞


I like it more than I thought that I would - not meaning to diminish the experience but, after Arum, I felt that I couldn't knit anything more remarkable. Of course, I thought much the same thing after Heart of Fire. They are all different so it is hard, ultimately, to decide which is nicer.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - the weather cooperated really well - pristine new snowfall & an uncharacteristic lack of wind - I had a grand time taking photos of my Lightning Thief.


As I said before, it's absolutely stunning!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Gorgeous photos Ronie. 💞


I agree!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> As I said before, it's absolutely stunning!


Thank you


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I took my 3 mile walk today!! I thought I would show some photos  this walk we take is on a old road along the beach. We don't go down to the beach itself because it is quite dark when we start.. I actually feel like I could go further and I may continue on down to the beach once the sun is up sooner


Congratulations and what stunning photos!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - the weather cooperated really well - pristine new snowfall & an uncharacteristic lack of wind - I had a grand time taking photos of my Lightning Thief.


Those photos really do your beautiful knitting justice.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Those photos really do your beautiful knitting justice.


Thank you


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane that is stunning... I am sure it looks great on too 

Thank you everyone.. it really is a site when your out there .. it was very cold this morning but we warmed up


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--cute heart and nice falling leaves pattern which are now both saved.
Again, your Lightening Thief is a stunner--this time the color showed more true.
If you will actually wear it, keep it for yourself. Otherwise take gorgeous photos and frame them.

Ronie--you really are being disciplined about reclaiming your body. That was very nice to share photos from you early a.m. walk. Love the sunrise one--always love the sunrises and sunset colors. The transition beta the dark and light of our days is so dramatic and the energy of that time palpable with expectations--at least for me they are.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane that is stunning... ..


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--...your Lightening Thief is a stunner--this time the color showed more true...


Thank you 
The other photo was taken in the bedroom where it was blocking & was in the evening - so it was difficult to get any colour at all.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great place to walk Ronie. Keep up the good work 

I love the color of your Lightning Thief Jane. And your work is superb!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I love the color of your Lightning Thief Jane. And your work is superb!


Thank you


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, loved the photos of your walk this morning. Thanks for taking us along. I wish it counted as exercise. 

Oh, Jane, Ros is right. It is magnificent!!

Also, I love that little heart, Jane. So cute!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Oh, Jane, Ros is right. It is magnificent!!
> ...


Thank you


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, loved the photos of your walk this morning. Thanks for taking us along. I wish it counted as exercise.
> 
> Oh, Jane, Ros is right. It is magnificent!!
> 
> Also, I love that little heart, Jane. So cute!


I agree. Great work and pictures. Thanks for the patterns too. I hadn't thought about St. Patrick's. Is that a sign of being too busy?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What a wonderful way to wake up in the morning, Ronie! Are those hints of Northern Lights in the first photo?

Your Lightening Thief is gorgeous against the snow, Jane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I agree. Great work and pictures. ..


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Your Lightening Thief is gorgeous against the snow, Jane!


Thank you  
I wasn't sure that I could do it without disturbing the snow - but it worked, although I had to do some contorting to avoid casting a shadow.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Thanks for the patterns too. I hadn't thought about St. Patrick's. Is that a sign of being too busy?


  Never too busy.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you
> I wasn't sure that I could do it without disturbing the snow - but it worked, although I had to do some contorting to avoid casting a shadow.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> What a wonderful way to wake up in the morning, Ronie! Are those hints of Northern Lights in the first photo?
> 
> Your Lightening Thief is gorgeous against the snow, Jane!


I don't think so... I'll have to ask the ladies tomorrow... it if is it is something I have always taken for granted when we moved here.. Arizona has beautiful sunsets too but they are not the same as Oregon


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you
> I wasn't sure that I could do it without disturbing the snow - but it worked, although I had to do some contorting to avoid casting a shadow.


I was wondering how you got that laid out so nice. Sometimes contorting is the way to go!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Beautiful pics Ronie. 
And Ros too, the grands loved their teddies!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I don't think so... I'll have to ask the ladies tomorrow... it if is it is something I have always taken for granted when we moved here.. Arizona has beautiful sunsets too but they are not the same as Oregon


It could be reflections of the coming sun on the underside of the clouds, but that is not usually green.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Beautiful pics Ronie.
> And Ros too, the grands loved their teddies!


Thank you Chris, they certainly do love their teddies, made me very happy. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, Ronie, you may have gotten me hooked. I printed out An African Adventure. I may play around with it also. Use up some yarn.  Not sure when I will get it started. I need to pick up my SW again and I do want to practice some stuff with Tanya's workshop. Sigh. Not near enough time.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ros, think I forgot! Lovely teddies and the they are obviously enjoyed.

Great pictures. 

Ros, nice pictures of the girls and Jackson with their bears.

Ronie, beautiful sunrise pictures too.

Jane, I was wondering how you got the Lightening Thief positioned without leaving tracks in the snow. It sure in striking on the snow. That is so pretty.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Ros, think I forgot! Lovely teddies and the they are obviously enjoyed.
> 
> Great pictures.
> 
> ...


Thank you Tricia 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Ros, think I forgot! Lovely teddies and the they are obviously enjoyed.
> 
> Great pictures.
> 
> ...


I was wondering the same thing ... very clever and beautiful photograph..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, Ronie, you may have gotten me hooked. I printed out An African Adventure. I may play around with it also. Use up some yarn.  Not sure when I will get it started. I need to pick up my SW again and I do want to practice some stuff with Tanya's workshop. Sigh. Not near enough time.


But doesn't it look like fun?? I did one in a few hours and that was the first one. I can see these taking very little time to whip up... The pattern calls for 4 different colors.. I read the pattern a few times (skimmed it more like!) and couldn't figure out how many I needed.. I think when I make my larger project I will use all the same color for the centers.. just to give it a little continuity  but then I just may stick to all jewel tones.. that would be pretty too.. Uh Oh my brain is typing outloud...LOL


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Roni, Good for you for getting up before the sunrise to walk! very pretty pictures!

Jane the lightening shawl looks perfect in the snow. You did a great job with the photos and of course with the knitting!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Since this is a crochet exploration week, and I will probably not create anything new, here are some projects made when a few yrs ago when I first picked up my hooks again. These were all my own patterns.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, Ronie, you may have gotten me hooked. I printed out An African Adventure. I may play around with it also. Use up some yarn.  Not sure when I will get it started. I need to pick up my SW again and I do want to practice some stuff with Tanya's workshop. Sigh. Not near enough time.


That African Adventure resonates with me, too. I may do a couple of segments just to experience the pattern.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Since this is a crochet exploration week, and I will probably not create anything new, here are some projects made when a few yrs ago when I first picked up my hooks again. These were all my own patterns.


The purse is my favorite


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> The purse is my favorite


Thanx. They work very well for carrying change, keys or credit cards.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love your projects, Tanya. The hat is my favorite. 

My Snowflake is done!!  It's on the blocking board. Pictures tomorrow.

DH wants to take a field trip in the morning. So I have spent the latter part of the evening getting things together and charting that little shoulder shawl with the button. I have to have something to do in the car.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya I love the hat! I love it all but the hat is my favorite 
Bev that knitted up very quickly!! I will be looking forward to seeing it.. It seems like lots projects getting done at once. 
I have a my hat pattern I am creating for this weeks LP to keep me busy on my get away. I want to take some knitting too I just can't decide what.. I should print off the rest of the Wash Cloth for January and start February's  I think I will do that.. I need a little bit of both going


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...Jane, I was wondering how you got the Lightening Thief positioned without leaving tracks in the snow...


It is on a small bank of snow with a very slight curve. I took it by the wing tips & leaned in & threw it. Worked first time - I just had to flatten a few of the points.


> It sure in striking on the snow. That is so pretty.


Thank you  
That yarn is lovely. I think that it is now discontinued. :-(


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I was wondering the same thing ... very clever and beautiful photograph..


Thanks - I thought that it would be very dramatic to show off the lightning & those lovely points.
Others finished it in a single point where I have the 6 (not my idea - it was the designer's) & some did it without the picots. I thought first that I preferred those but I have changed my mind.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane the lightening shawl looks perfect in the snow. You did a great job with the photos and of course with the knitting!


Thank you very much


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> .... These were all my own patterns.


Way to go on creating your own work! :thumbup:
Do you think it is easier to create in crochet than knitting? - on an elementary level, of course.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...My Snowflake is done!!  It's on the blocking board. Pictures tomorrow....


Looking forward to seeing it being modelled - you are one of the few of us brave enough to do that. I run away from the camera.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Just received some upsetting news from Umozas daughter. They had to rush her to ER. Doctors have found that she is bleeding somewhere in her chest. She was in surgery then - she said that she'd send an update.
She, like Julie, was in a forced relocation with very little notice given. I am sure that stress didn't help.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane please let her know she is in our prayers. Your right I am sure the stress didn't help  Poor thing.. she sure has had a hard time of it!! Sending Umoza and her daughter ((((((((HUGS))))))))


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Just received some upsetting news from Umozas daughter. They had to rush her to ER. Doctors have found that she is bleeding somewhere in her chest. She was in surgery then - she said that she'd send an update.
> She, like Julie, was in a forced relocation with very little notice given. I am sure that stress didn't help.


Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Just received some upsetting news from Umozas daughter. They had to rush her to ER. Doctors have found that she is bleeding somewhere in her chest. She was in surgery then - she said that she'd send an update.
> She, like Julie, was in a forced relocation with very little notice given. I am sure that stress didn't help.


Umoza is such a brave soul- prayers for her and her family. 
Moving certainly does create stresses- but I have about 2/3 of my sitting room as the result of shuffling furniture around this afternoon (with help)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I have about 2/3 of my sitting room as the result of shuffling furniture around this afternoon (with help)


It's great that you have help, Julie. Difficult to do on your own.
You may already have said this but are you very far from where you lived before?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It's great that you have help, Julie. Difficult to do on your own.
> You may already have said this but are you very far from where you lived before?


Between two and three miles by road- but much closer as the crow flies- I am right away from the aircraft noise now, and don't notice the motorway although it is just over the houses on the other side of the road!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Jane please let her know she is in our prayers. Your right I am sure the stress didn't help  Poor thing.. she sure has had a hard time of it!! Sending Umoza and her daughter ((((((((HUGS))))))))


From me too Jane, very upsetting news, I hope she will be ok💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Since this is a crochet exploration week, and I will probably not create anything new, here are some projects made when a few yrs ago when I first picked up my hooks again. These were all my own patterns.


I love the hat. that is a great shape :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Just received some upsetting news from Umozas daughter. They had to rush her to ER. Doctors have found that she is bleeding somewhere in her chest. She was in surgery then - she said that she'd send an update.
> She, like Julie, was in a forced relocation with very little notice given. I am sure that stress didn't help.


So very sorry to hear this. Prayers and {{{hugs}}} for all of them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Way to go on creating your own work! :thumbup:
> Do you think it is easier to create in crochet than knitting? - on an elementary level, of course.


Definitely yes. When I started to crochet the first project I did was a hat and I began to change the shape of the pattern. I found it a very 'plastic' medium and shaping and changing/creating stitches was also easier. Knitting was not something I felt comfortable with back then as I didn't 'get it.'
It wasn't until decades later after many crochet projects and several decades of remodeling work that knitting suddenly made sense to me and I felt some freedom to create shapes and employ various stitchery. And still working it.

Glad people liked the crochet work. I like doing crochet but much prefer knitting these days. I like combining the two even better.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--please send Umoza my very best wishes for her daughter's recovery. Not knowing what is wrong just adds to the stress.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--please send Umoza my very best wishes for her daughter's recovery. ...


I didn't express myself very clearly - it is Umoza who was rushed to hospital.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I didn't express myself very clearly - it is Umoza who was rushed to hospital.


Sorry Jane just reading your post again. I didn't read it properly. Wishing Umoza a speedy recovery. Sorry for the mistake. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Since this is a crochet exploration week, and I will probably not create anything new, here are some projects made when a few yrs ago when I first picked up my hooks again. These were all my own patterns.


Lovely, very clever Tanya. I wish I could design something. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I didn't express myself very clearly - it is Umoza who was rushed to hospital.


Oh, no! Maybe it was me reading to early in the morning. This is very worrisome news. If the bleeding is in the lungs it may be from grief. She has had a lot of it this past year.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tanya I am very impressed with all your crochet designs. I especially like the blend of colors and the shape of the hat.

So sorry to hear of Umoza's trouble. Sending prayers that she gets what is needed to help her mend and recover. Thank you Jane for letting us know. 

Bev, looking forward to seeing your Snowflake. Have fun on your field trip. 

Julie, glad to hear that you have help to get everything in its place and that it is coming together. It sure is an unsettling feeling when everything is scattered about.

Roni, enjoy your get away!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Lovely, very clever Tanya. I wish I could design something. 💞


With your knitting finesse, I bet you could design your own projects. The ones I showed were really pretty simple shapes and there are different ways to approach a design. Sometimes I have no idea what I am doing--just doodling on needles and an idea comes to me. Sometimes I want to work with a particular yarn and am looking for what to do with it. Other times I am in a zone for certain things like when I spent months knitting/crocheting market bags and each one was unique. Then the shape was created and the rest filled in like a canvass with themes. The mittens Vintage Crochet showed us are a very simple shape to work. If you begin with that as an idea you can begin to fill in the parts with stitches, color, pattern, etc. A beanie hat would also be an easy shape to begin with and I am sure everyone has knit several of those so the shaping is a known feature. And there are industry standards for sizing that are available free online.

Shaping is very easy with crochet. If you have an idea of what you want to make and sketch it out, even in the rough, measurements can be written in. Then apply the gauge for the yarn you want to use for each section of the project and begin to work. I often find myself creating while working as that is how my brain seems to work best, but getting your ideas together first can save a lot of frogging which I tend to do while figuring things out.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks - I thought that it would be very dramatic to show off the lightning & those lovely points.
> Others finished it in a single point where I have the 6 (not my idea - it was the designer's) & some did it without the picots. I thought first that I preferred those but I have changed my mind.


The points on the edging make it spectacular and unusual. There are not many with multiple points like that. Makes me want to make a small little neck scarf with that pattern.

You are a lucky, lucky girl, to have your lightning thief land like that on the first try. I have trouble putting down non skid stuff with it's rug mate without something bunching up or sticking out. Lovely photo.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Tanya I am very impressed with all your crochet designs. I especially like the blend of colors and the shape of the hat..............


thanx Caryn. I still like those colors, too, even after all this time.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks - I thought that it would be very dramatic to show off the lightning & those lovely points.
> Others finished it in a single point where I have the 6 (not my idea - it was the designer's) & some did it without the picots. I thought first that I preferred those but I have changed my mind.


Those end points really make the shawl a lightening experience and their size balances out the streaking across the shawl. It is such an impressive piece.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--Hope you have a good getaway and get your knitting/crochet work done. The Feb dishcloth is so far proving a mystery to most of the posters, me included.

Appreciate your comments on my work.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Just received some upsetting news from Umozas daughter. They had to rush her to ER. Doctors have found that she is bleeding somewhere in her chest. She was in surgery then - she said that she'd send an update.
> She, like Julie, was in a forced relocation with very little notice given. I am sure that stress didn't help.


Oh, my Jane, thanks for letting up know. Prayers going up for Umoza and her family.

Jule, so glad to hear the update on moving. Having help in these circumstances is such a blessing. 2 to 3 miles to a lovely new landlord, no airport or freeway noise. How nice!

Ronie, have a lovely, lovely time on your runaway.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...It is such an impressive piece.


I am in awe of Lily's design ability. Her creations are so different. I have done 3 knit pieces & one crocheted by her - all mysteries so you don't know what you will have in the end. It is an amazing experience to see the elements reveal themselves.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the update on Umoza Jane. Hugs and prayers going her way.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am in awe of Lily's design ability. Her creations are so different. I have done 3 knit pieces & one crocheted by her - all mysteries so you don't know what you will have in the end. It is an amazing experience to see the elements reveal themselves.


I think that revelation of the pattern is the excitement of an MKAL. Agree that her design elements are wonderful. Can feel how extra special that is for you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> From me too Jane, very upsetting news, I hope she will be ok💞


And from me as well, Jane. I, too, hope everything will be okay with Umoza.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I love the hat. that is a great shape :thumbup:


I think so, too!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Just received some upsetting news from Umozas daughter. They had to rush her to ER. Doctors have found that she is bleeding somewhere in her chest. She was in surgery then - she said that she'd send an update.
> She, like Julie, was in a forced relocation with very little notice given. I am sure that stress didn't help.


Please let them know we are thinking of them with prayers and wishes for a quick recovery.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

It seems the crochet hat is liked by most of us. It is a basic beret which seems to be a timeless hat style. I would suggest that people try to create a beret for this weeks project. Why don't some of you adventurous souls look up a couple of beret patterns to get a sense of how the style is worked and give it a try. Beret's can be started at the top of the hat and worked down to the brim, or vice versa. I think mine was begun at the top center.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Just received some upsetting news from Umozas daughter. They had to rush her to ER. Doctors have found that she is bleeding somewhere in her chest. She was in surgery then - she said that she'd send an update..


She will be in my prayers, as well.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> The Feb dishcloth is so far proving a mystery to most of the posters, me included.
> 
> Appreciate your comments on my work.


It appears to be something 1776. 1776 seems to be in large numbers and smaller ones. Maybe something significant with the Am. Revolution in February. I thought at first it was 911 something but noticed the smaller numbers look more like 7s.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone... Just popped in to see what is going on.. 
Julie I am glad your getting things situated and I am also glad you didn't move to far.. this way you don't have to find all new shops and Dr.s to go to  although sometimes that is the fun of moving. 
I will print off both patterns as soon as I click off here... I can pick up some yarn for February's on my trip. I have red but I don't think that would work very well.. I want a cone of white. I just might get some of that! that way I will have a nice set


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> It appears to be something 1776. 1776 seems to be in large numbers and smaller ones. Maybe something significant with the Am. Revolution in February. I thought at first it was 911 something but noticed the smaller numbers look more like 7s.


I looked at that but the '6' does not seem to work if the face side is the knit side. I thought about 911, too but the 9 is so far over to the left and the next shape is so close to it so don't know how it will get filled in on the right side.

The squiggles are very hard for me to read. I can see that the first one might be a 9 but can't read what comes next. It looks like it could be a 4 but that is connected to something coming to the right of it, so again, not making sense. 
Can't think of what else is in Feb? Chinese New Year coming up on the 19th.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Just received some upsetting news from Umozas daughter. They had to rush her to ER. Doctors have found that she is bleeding somewhere in her chest. She was in surgery then - she said that she'd send an update.
> She, like Julie, was in a forced relocation with very little notice given. I am sure that stress didn't help.


Hugs, prayers and well wishes to Umoza on her current emergency. I am sooooo sorry to hear of this setback for her. Her daughter is doing OK yet?

Good news on your move, Julie! I am happy for you that you are finding many new "good" things about your new home.

Your Lightning Thief is truly spectacular, Jane! Your picot points really do add to the overall look of "awesomeness"!!  

It looks like your bears are a total hit with your beautiful GKs. Thanks for sharing those smiles - it really does bring a smile to my face to see their joy with your gift.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> >Your Lightning Thief is truly spectacular, Jane! Your picot points really do add to the overall look of "awesomeness"!! ...


Thank you very much.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Please send my hugs and prayers on to Umoza also. I hope she is doing better.

Tanya, you are so creative! I really like your hat, but your other items are very nice also. :thumbup:

It sounds like a very peaceful place for you to be, Julie.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here we are. Pics.  And by the way, the shoulder shawl with the button is an easy lace and the yarn is the bomb. I love working with it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here we are. Pics.  And by the way, the shoulder shawl with the button is an easy lace and the yarn is the bomb. I love working with it.


It looks great on you, Bev!!! I like the layered warmth without the bulk.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Hello friends! It's so kismet that this week's topic is about designing crochet. I actually started to design a cool slouchy hat when I first started crocheting, but never finished it. Now it's in the crawl space above my "office"/bonus room, but I should get back to it! Unfortunately, i wont have a chance in the next few weeks (hopefully, futher explanation to follow). Why it's kismet That this week's topic is about designing is bc i came on here to show you my blocked swatch. 

I haven't had a chance to read through any of the posts, I'm sorry. Ive still been very busy, and now have a lot to do over the next few days bc i was offered a business opportunity. I don't want to count my chickens before they hatch, but I want to be prepared. This has also prompted me to show my work to a woman I know who sells her own designs at a local marketplace.i feel like I finally have enough of my own designs, and do others quickly enough, for me to proceed.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Hello friends! It's so kismet that this week's topic is about designing crochet. I actually started to design a cool slouchy hat when I first started crocheting, but never finished it. Now it's in the crawl space above my "office"/bonus room, but I should get back to it! Unfortunately, i wont have a chance in the next few weeks (hopefully, futher explanation to follow). Why it's kismet That this week's topic is about designing is bc i came on here to show you my blocked swatch.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to read through any of the posts, I'm sorry. Ive still been very busy, and now have a lot to do over the next few days bc i was offered a business opportunity. I don't want to count my chickens before they hatch, but I want to be prepared. This has also prompted me to show my work to a woman I know who sells her own designs at a local marketplace.i feel like I finally have enough of my own designs, and do others quickly enough, for me to proceed.


That is such a nice lace design NC; really like it and it is done so beautifully.

I think we tend to be pretty synchtified (my own word here) on LP as we move from topic to topic building on our skills and shared work. One of the goodnesses of LP.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here we are. Pics.  And by the way, the shoulder shawl with the button is an easy lace and the yarn is the bomb. I love working with it.


Just too, too nice and looks so comfy!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Please send my hugs and prayers on to Umoza also. I hope she is doing better.
> 
> Tanya, you are so creative! I really like your hat, but your other items are very nice also. :thumb up:........


Thanks Toni. These were pretty simple designs but they work. The hat definitely has some extra oomph with the coloring and shaping work. The white/green scarlet is really an experience in texture and warmth. The purse was a serendipity item born out of an immediate need and people liked it so I made some more.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone... Just popped in to see what is going on..
> Julie I am glad your getting things situated and I am also glad you didn't move to far.. this way you don't have to find all new shops and Dr.s to go to  although sometimes that is the fun of moving.
> I will print off both patterns as soon as I click off here... I can pick up some yarn for February's on my trip. I have red but I don't think that would work very well.. I want a cone of white. I just might get some of that! that way I will have a nice set


Have a wonderful time on your getaway, Ronie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here we are. Pics.  And by the way, the shoulder shawl with the button is an easy lace and the yarn is the bomb. I love working with it.


It looks great, Bev, and you make a lovely model!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Hello friends! It's so kismet that this week's topic is about designing crochet. I actually started to design a cool slouchy hat when I first started crocheting, but never finished it. Now it's in the crawl space above my "office"/bonus room, but I should get back to it! Unfortunately, i wont have a chance in the next few weeks (hopefully, futher explanation to follow). Why it's kismet That this week's topic is about designing is bc i came on here to show you my blocked swatch.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to read through any of the posts, I'm sorry. Ive still been very busy, and now have a lot to do over the next few days bc i was offered a business opportunity. I don't want to count my chickens before they hatch, but I want to be prepared. This has also prompted me to show my work to a woman I know who sells her own designs at a local marketplace.i feel like I finally have enough of my own designs, and do others quickly enough, for me to proceed.


That's a great design, Natures Chsmpion. I hope your business opportunity works out for you.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> Hello friends! It's so kismet that this week's topic is about designing crochet.
> ... i was offered a business opportunity. I don't want to count my chickens before they hatch, but I want to be prepared. This has also prompted me to show my work to a woman I know who sells her own designs at a local marketplace.i feel like I finally have enough of my own designs, and do others quickly enough, for me to proceed.


Congratulations!!! Beautifully done!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Knit pIcks just sent this sale item and wonder if anyone has used it. It is a sock type merino/nylon blend but in a DK weight. Want to know if it a very soft yarn of more like some of the sock yarns which are a bit coarse. Some of the color ways look pretty nice.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Looking good Bev!!!

And you made a dog happy NC 

Just a quickie check as I am at work. Lots of interesting things happening in the LP.

I am on row 11 of chart 3 for the baby blanket. I'll repeat part of chart 3 but will not do chart 4 as I think chart 3 will make a nice border on its own. But since I have around 570 stitches on the needles and it's growing my row progression is slow. I am probably going to have to ship this thing overnight as the shower is on the 21st. 

Have a great day all,

Melanie


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone!

Tamarque- I got something about their new line of Hawthorne in sport weight, is that what you're talking about? I'm not seeing anything on sale, though, or anything matching your description in dk. If so, I have a bunch in fingerings weight, though I have not actually used it. I can't wait to, though! It's actually pretty soft (i wouldnt say its very soft like merino wool is) and the colors are fantastic!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I looked at that but the '6' does not seem to work if the face side is the knit side. I thought about 911, too but the 9 is so far over to the left and the next shape is so close to it so don't know how it will get filled in on the right side.
> 
> The squiggles are very hard for me to read. I can see that the first one might be a 9 but can't read what comes next. It looks like it could be a 4 but that is connected to something coming to the right of it, so again, not making sense.
> Can't think of what else is in Feb? Chinese New Year coming up on the 19th.


President's Day and Washington's bd are the same day this year. The 776 at the top slant down. At the bottom there is a 6 and start of a 7. (I think)
We seem to be working right to left. Now what could be used? The date, cherries, something significant about the revolution? Then I could be in left field. Bappy guessing.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Here we are. Pics.  And by the way, the shoulder shawl with the button is an easy lace and the yarn is the bomb. I love working with it.


Bev, that looks good. The colors go together well. It looks like something fun to wear late spring through summer.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Here we are. Pics.  And by the way, the shoulder shawl with the button is an easy lace and the yarn is the bomb. I love working with it.


That is so pretty. I love the yarn and the pattern, too. The model isn't bad either :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> That is such a nice lace design NC; really like it and it is done so beautifully.


 A very pretty design and another model that isn't bad!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

NaturesChampion, your doggie kerchief looks great. I think it would make a nice shawl also. Lovely pattern. Do I see beads???

Thank you so much for all your kind words. I love how the Snowflake turned out. Not sure about the model She used to be young and slim. Not sure what happened. 

Melanie, it sounds as if you are getting along on that baby blanket. Will you have time to take a picture for us before you ship it????


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Not going to make Valentine's but thought I would show you what I have. 
The lady the triangle shawl is for likes bright colors and especially yellow, pink and yellow. Used up a little stash.

The lap robe is for a guy who likes Duck Dynasty. So I am using Earth and Sky camo type. More stash, left over from another project. 

Not even a dent in the stash! 

I need an idea. I have some variegated yarn, yellow, green and red. Not bright, a little shaded but it just doesn't seem right, like something is missing. Any suggestions? Since red is a complement to green, would it be a shade of purple?
Maybe a brown would pull them all together. I even wonder about orange. Maybe it is just me. The 3rd picture is a sample of it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here we are. Pics. ...


Marvellous, Bev! I love that yarn & you selected a perfect pattern to show it off. It looks great on you. Thank you for modelling it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> ...i came on here to show you my blocked swatch. ...


It looks lovely on your gorgeous model.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I am on row 11 of chart 3 for the baby blanket. ... I think chart 3 will make a nice border on its own. ...I am probably going to have to ship this thing overnight as the shower is on the 21st. ...


Sounds great. I hope you get it done in time. Don't forget to show us a picture, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...The 776 at the top slant down. At the bottom there is a 6 and start of a 7. ..


I am pretty certain that it is 1776 on top & 16 on the bottom. I don't think that there is enough space to put Feb in front of that, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Not going to make Valentine's but thought I would show you what I have. ...


You've been busy, Tricia. It is so giving of you to make these gifts for others.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> With your knitting finesse, I bet you could design your own projects. The ones I showed were really pretty simple shapes and there are different ways to approach a design. Sometimes I have no idea what I am doing--just doodling on needles and an idea comes to me. Sometimes I want to work with a particular yarn and am looking for what to do with it. Other times I am in a zone for certain things like when I spent months knitting/crocheting market bags and each one was unique. Then the shape was created and the rest filled in like a canvass with themes. The mittens Vintage Crochet showed us are a very simple shape to work. If you begin with that as an idea you can begin to fill in the parts with stitches, color, pattern, etc. A beanie hat would also be an easy shape to begin with and I am sure everyone has knit several of those so the shaping is a known feature. And there are industry standards for sizing that are available free online.
> 
> Shaping is very easy with crochet. If you have an idea of what you want to make and sketch it out, even in the rough, measurements can be written in. Then apply the gauge for the yarn you want to use for each section of the project and begin to work. I often find myself creating while working as that is how my brain seems to work best, but getting your ideas together first can save a lot of frogging which I tend to do while figuring things out.


When my Mum taught me to knit she never used patterns, everything was in her head. I would tell her what I wanted to knit and Mum would just say cast on so many stitches and away I would go. Then I would ask her about the raglan shaping and the neckline and she would just work it out and tell me what to do. Same for the sleeves, she was very clever. I don't think I even learnt to read a pattern until I was 16. I have been using basic shapes since then, I use a pattern for the shaping and put whatever stitch pattern I like into it. I find it works very well for me and I'm happy with my slant on things. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Not going to make Valentine's but thought I would show you what I have.
> The lady the triangle shawl is for likes bright colors and especially yellow, pink and yellow. Used up a little stash.
> 
> The lap robe is for a guy who likes Duck Dynasty. So I am using Earth and Sky camo type. More stash, left over from another project.
> ...


Love the triangle shawl. The colors are positively vibrant.

Regarding your request for color suggestion for the 3rd yarn combo: First, the colors you have are the same combo as in the triangle shawl so you can get an idea of what a dark or lighter purple would look like with the yarn. Second, you might think about charcoal which is a neutral color but can highlight the muted yellow/red/green that you have without being as sharp as black which would also look good. You didn't say what you were making or for whom so that might help you chose.

Now if you add orange, which you have thought about, I would then add a dark eggplant to balance it out. Colors are so much fun.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am pretty certain that it is 1776 on top & 16 on the bottom. I don't think that there is enough space to put Feb in front of that, though.


Are you looking at the background as being knit or purl? I am looking at the knit being the background so am seeing something different.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> When my Mum taught me to knit she never used patterns, everything was in her head. I would tell her what I wanted to knit and Mum would just say cast on so many stitches and away I would go. Then I would ask her about the raglan shaping and the neckline and she would just work it out and tell me what to do. Same for the sleeves, she was very clever. I don't think I even learnt to read a pattern until I was 16. I have been using basic shapes since then, I use a pattern for the shaping and put whatever stitch pattern I like into it. I find it works very well for me and I'm happy with my slant on things. 💞


I can relate. Your mum had a very personal relationship with the craft and worked as if she were one with it. Her facility with design was due to this sense of connectedness. For me it is actually a form of spiritual connection, or and extension of the self that is as facile as picking up a pencil and beginning to write without thinking of the process. The action between what happens in the head to the needles is a straight line of connection. Maybe this will make sense to you. I also understand your sense of comfort, too.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jangmb said:


> It looks like your bears are a total hit with your beautiful GKs. Thanks for sharing those smiles - it really does bring a smile to my face to see their joy with your gift.


Thank you Jan, it brings a smile to my face too. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Here we are. Pics.  And by the way, the shoulder shawl with the button is an easy lace and the yarn is the bomb. I love working with it.


Gorgeous Bev and it looks lovely on you. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia,
Thanks for your pictures. The triangle shawl looks great. Such warm colors. Love the lap robe. As far as another color to add to the third photo-maybe purple. Not sure. Do you have scraps laying around that you could lay the colors side be side to see what pleases your eye?

I see Tanya gave you a much more complete answer than I had. I like her answer.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

RosD said:


> I have been using basic shapes since then, I use a pattern for the shaping and put whatever stitch pattern I like into it. I find it works very well for me and I'm happy with my slant on things. 💞


What a wonderful start your mom gave you in knitting! I was thinking this morning as I was starting my little shoulder shawl, that I really like the shape. Wonder if I could fill it with something else?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Natureschampion said:


> Hello friends! It's so kismet that this week's topic is about designing crochet. I actually started to design a cool slouchy hat when I first started crocheting, but never finished it. Now it's in the crawl space above my "office"/bonus room, but I should get back to it! Unfortunately, i wont have a chance in the next few weeks (hopefully, futher explanation to follow). Why it's kismet That this week's topic is about designing is bc i came on here to show you my blocked swatch.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to read through any of the posts, I'm sorry. Ive still been very busy, and now have a lot to do over the next few days bc i was offered a business opportunity. I don't want to count my chickens before they hatch, but I want to be prepared. This has also prompted me to show my work to a woman I know who sells her own designs at a local marketplace.i feel like I finally have enough of my own designs, and do others quickly enough, for me to proceed.


Gorgeous and good luck with your business opportunity. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Looking good Bev!!!
> 
> And you made a dog happy NC
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see your baby blanket Melanie, it sounds gorgeous. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Tamarque- I got something about their new line of Hawthorne in sport weight, is that what you're talking about? I'm not seeing anything on sale, though, or anything matching your description in dk. If so, I have a bunch in fingerings weight, though I have not actually used it. I can't wait to, though! It's actually pretty soft (i wouldnt say its very soft like merino wool is) and the colors are fantastic!


Thanx NC.-- am debating about whether this would be the treat to myself that I'd like.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Marvellous, Bev! I love that yarn & you selected a perfect pattern to show it off. It looks great on you. Thank you for modelling it.


Thanks, Jane.  I wore it this morning on our 'field trip." (DH took me out to lunch and whispered Happy Valentine's Day. We had a good time.) I am glad I had the experience of knitting with this yarn and the result of having something that I love to wear. Now, this itch has been scratched. It remains to be seen whether the scratching will satisfy or drive me to buy more yarn. Ha!!

Thanks to all for your kind words.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Are you looking at the background as being knit or purl? I am looking at the knit being the background so am seeing something different.


The background is knit. I have graphed it which makes the design easier to see.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...It remains to be seen whether the scratching will satisfy or drive me to buy more yarn. Ha!!...


They have it in a lovely beige with the beds & sequins in a pale gold. Looks very elegant. ;-)


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I can relate. Your mum had a very personal relationship with the craft and worked as if she were one with it. Her facility with design was due to this sense of connectedness. For me it is actually a form of spiritual connection, or and extension of the self that is as facile as picking up a pencil and beginning to write without thinking of the process. The action between what happens in the head to the needles is a straight line of connection. Maybe this will make sense to you. I also understand your sense of comfort, too.


Thank you Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> What a wonderful start your mom gave you in knitting! I was thinking this morning as I was starting my little shoulder shawl, that I really like the shape. Wonder if I could fill it with something else?


Thank you Bev. Yes you can!!!! Obviously I use patterns as they are written sometimes, but I change so many to please myself. I hate to admit it but even for the teddy bears I have made a small adjustment. I added 4 rows to the nose and subtracted 4 rows for the top of the face and I like the shape better. Sorry Pat 😀💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> They have it in a lovely beige with the beds & sequins in a pale gold. Looks very elegant. ;-)


Oh, I am sure it does. But just to be safe, I'm not going to look.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Bev. Yes you can!!!! Obviously I use patterns as they are written sometimes, but I change so many to please myself. I hate to admit it but even for the teddy bears I have made a small adjustment. I added 4 rows to the nose and subtracted 4 rows for the top of the face and I like the shape better. Sorry Pat 😀💞


Now I have to go back and look at your bears again. 

I think that I like what you did with the pattern, Ros.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Your snowflake shawl looks so pretty on you Bev! It is a nice open pattern for that special yarn, 

NC, your crochet design is is lovely and your doggy is so cute! He is a very sweet model. 

Melanie, I bet that blanket is gorgeous. Hope you will be able to show a picture before sending it off to the lucky recipient.

Love that colorful triangle shawl Tricia. You are so good to give such comforting shawls to so many! 

Jane, are you holding the dishcloth sideways? I think I can see a 776 that way and a large 16?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Now I have to go back and look at your bears again.
> 
> I think that I like what you did with the pattern, Ros.


Thank you Bev, Henry and Rosebud are the original pattern, the change happened with J Bear. I have made another two since then, a blue one like Jackson's for my MIL who wanted one and a brown variegated one that needs sewing up, I think that one will show the difference in the faces more clearly. I like that one a lot, I think it's a gorgeous face. 💞 I also forgot to say that I made a mistake with the first one, I used 4mm needles and the pattern called for 3.25 needles, but it worked out fine and I'm still using 4mm needles. My bears are roughly 40cm long . 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane, are you holding the dishcloth sideways?...


Yes - the 1 of 1776 is there as well but it will be clearer after tonight's clue - which won't shed much light, I think. The next line is likely a spacer.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I am pretty certain that it is 1776 on top & 16 on the bottom. I don't think that there is enough space to put Feb in front of that, though.


I agree. I turned it so many ways I forgot which way the numbers were. 91 or 16 and 776 which would be 1776. (Or 9LL :lol: ) I think we will see more by Monday or Tuesday.

Maybe February 1776
🍒 16


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I can't wait to see your baby blanket Melanie, it sounds gorgeous. 💞


Yes, you have been working so hard on it. Can't wait.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I agree. I turned it so many ways I forgot which way the numbers were. 91 or 16 and 776 which would be 1776. (Or 9LL :lol: ) I think we will see more by Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> Maybe February 1776
> 🍒 16


I was thinking 911 if turned 180* but now seeing the 1776 on the top on the diagonal but there is a double line for the 1 so not sure of that. Below is 16--she has added to top and bottom to the no. 1. But still lots of room for more patterning to come.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a survey that I hope to see who among the 60-100 KP members who share my Birthdate are right or left handed: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-319023-1.html

So far only one of the others has responded. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I have a survey that I hope to see who among the 60-100 KP members who share my Birthdate are right or left handed: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-319023-1.html
> 
> So far only one of the others has responded. :thumbup:


Your poll is simple enough and has a fun aspect to it that bonds those born similarly that you should get some responses. Have fun


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, that survey sounds like fun, Kaixixang!! It's still early. You should get lots of participation.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I have a survey that I hope to see who among the 60-100 KP members who share my Birthdate are right or left handed: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-319023-1.html
> 
> So far only one of the others has responded. :thumbup:


I have replied. I have just been out for a birthday lunch. Not tomorrow because of Valentine's Day. Far too busy!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have replied. I have just been out for a birthday lunch. Not tomorrow because of Valentine's Day. Far too busy!!!


Well, happy b'day to you Norma. So we have 2 Valentines gals amongst us. Lots of hugs and love to you both.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone... I have made it here!!! I have a full ocean view  it is so pretty here.. We are up early and hopefully we will be sight seeing until we drop ... My internet connection is sketchy  but I will be popping in and out throughout the weekend 

Bev that looks great on you!! perfect with that blouse 

NC I love that on your puppy... I'm not sure my furbabies would keep something like that on.. maybe I'll try a hankie first


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Bev, Henry and Rosebud are the original pattern, the change happened with J Bear. I have made another two since then, a blue one like Jackson's for my MIL who wanted one and a brown variegated one that needs sewing up, I think that one will show the difference in the faces more clearly. I like that one a lot, I think it's a gorgeous face. 💞 I also forgot to say that I made a mistake with the first one, I used 4mm needles and the pattern called for 3.25 needles, but it worked out fine and I'm still using 4mm needles. My bears are roughly 40cm long . 💞


Ros--I forget--is this a GypsyCream pattern for the bears? If not, what pattern was it?

should also ask what yarn you used. know nothing about buying eyelash yarn or any other the other big fuzzy novelty yarns.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Very pretty Tricia... and I have to say I have not used that yarn but I have been curious about it.. If someone buys some Hawthorn please let us know 
Good Luck meeting the deadline Melanie!! that is a lot of stitches.. you must be on auto knit right now 
HA HA HA Bev!!! thats a good one... but if you can stop buying beautiful yarn the we can all just eat 1 chocolate out of the box of candy ... I love how that worked up so quick for you.. it would be a great gift pattern


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday you 2  

I have a thought on knitting or crochet with out a pattern.. it hasn't been that long since we were able to print things off in our homes or even go to copy centers and I think back in the day our ancestors had to memorize patters just as much as they had to memorize the stitches  (their original pattern had to last forever) I think some notes were kept to keep them going in the right direction but even then after awhile of making the same pattern it would be easy enough to memorize it all.. or at least know the concept of what they are making to where they can just go at it.. I don't remember seeing very many patterns around when I was growing up either...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Tanya for birthday wishes.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone... I have made it here!!! I have a full ocean view  it is so pretty here.. We are up early and hopefully we will be sight seeing until we drop ... My internet connection is sketchy  but I will be popping in and out throughout the weekend


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy birthday KX and Norma!!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I have a survey that I hope to see who among the 60-100 KP members who share my Birthdate are right or left handed: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-319023-1.html
> 
> So far only one of the others has responded. :thumbup:


Before I forget, Happy Birthday.

Remember the ambidextrous. We are a small number in the world but have skills that are rare in others.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Norma, Happy Birthday.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Happy Birthday you 2
> 
> I have a thought on knitting or crochet with out a pattern.. it hasn't been that long since we were able to print things off in our homes or even go to copy centers and I think back in the day our ancestors had to memorize patters just as much as they had to memorize the stitches  (their original pattern had to last forever) I think some notes were kept to keep them going in the right direction but even then after awhile of making the same pattern it would be easy enough to memorize it all.. or at least know the concept of what they are making to where they can just go at it.. I don't remember seeing very many patterns around when I was growing up either...


There were lots of magazines around. Think about the pile of magazines given to me couple months back. And all the women's home magazines carried patterns, too. However, I think people were more frugal about filling their homes with 100's of magazines and printed patterns.

It it also true as you note, that people learned to knit more holistically than today. They were taught the basics and how to apply them without the reliance on patterns. So many were a lot like Ros's mom who could knit intuitively.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone... I have made it here!!! I have a full ocean view  it is so pretty here.. We are up early and hopefully we will be sight seeing until we drop ... My internet connection is sketchy  but I will be popping in and out throughout the weekend
> 
> Bev that looks great on you!! perfect with that blouse
> 
> NC I love that on your puppy... I'm not sure my furbabies would keep something like that on.. maybe I'll try a hankie first


Great that you made it. Have an absolutely wonderful time!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Happy birthday KX and Norma!!


And from me, too!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Before I forget, Happy Birthday.
> 
> Remember the ambidextrous. We are a small number in the world but have skills that are rare in others.


yes!! you are right! I have to think about every move when I am tired or it all becomes a big mess!!! LOL even typing first thing in the morning can be quite a challenge.. I told someone one time that I hear what she is saying then I have to get it straight in my head then I can act on it.. She was being tense and wanted me to jump jump jump when she was barking instructions..  she calmed down after that.. I think she appreciated the feed back to her bad mood


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> yes!! you are right! I have to think about every move when I am tired or it all becomes a big mess!!! LOL even typing first thing in the morning can be quite a challenge.. I told someone one time that I hear what she is saying then I have to get it straight in my head then I can act on it.. She was being tense and wanted me to jump jump jump when she was barking instructions..  she calmed down after that.. I think she appreciated the feed back to her bad mood


Nice that this woman could hear you. Says something about her decency. I find today so many people get off on frustrating others and, thus, mocking their learning styles.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Nice that this woman could hear you. Says something about her decency. I find today so many people get off on frustrating others and, thus, mocking their learning styles.


It does wear on our nerves.. LOL I am in a position that I have to sense the reasons behind the behavior but even then I am human and it can get under my skin even though my voice is calm and there is a smile on my face.  I have had some pretty heated conversations all by myself in my car on the way home...LOL best to leave it at work than take it home to hubby.. he does the same.. we talk but mostly we leave our work at work


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Remember the ambidextrous. We are a small number in the world but have skills that are rare in others.


 Tricia, you are filled with skills, ambidextrousness (new word) included  What you get done in a day is amazing.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations, Melanie, on getting so far so quickly! It must be very pretty!!!

Enjoy your stay, Ronie!!!

Happy Birthday, KX and Norma!!! (insert Ros's hearts here.  )


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Happy Valentine's Day and Happy Birthday to Norma and Kaixixang. That is a fun survey you are taking Kaixixang. &#128157;

Roni sounds like you are at a beautiful place. Enjoy your sight seeing.

Today is my DH and my 33rd anniversary and we will be going out for a special lunch which I am looking forward to.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Happy Anniversary, Caryn. Have a great lunch.

Happy Birthday, Norma and Kaixixang. I hope your days are very special!!

Ronie, enjoy yourself to the fullest!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday Norma and Kaixixang!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu....
Today is my DH and my 33rd anniversary and we will be going out for a special lunch which I am looking forward to.[/quote said:


> Happy Anniversary Caryn. 33 yrs is a good long time so congrats for building a successful relationship.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Happy Valentine's Day and Happy Birthday to Norma and Kaixixang. That is a fun survey you are taking Kaixixang. 💝
> 
> Roni sounds like you are at a beautiful place. Enjoy your sight seeing.
> 
> Today is my DH and my 33rd anniversary and we will be going out for a special lunch which I am looking forward to.


Congratulations!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Tricia, you are filled with skills, ambidextrousness (new word) included  What you get done in a day is amazing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Happy Anniversary Caryn. 33 yrs is a good long time so congrats for building a successful relationship.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ... I have just been out for a birthday lunch...


Happy birthday to you, too!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you you all so much for the birthday wishes. It very kind of you all :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... If someone buys some Hawthorn please let us know ...


I bought a skein when they had the sale before Christmas but I haven't knit with it yet. It is the colourway Irvington - muted blues. I almost chose it for a project but the yardage was too low - 357.0 yards. I will keep you apprised.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I bought a skein when they had the sale before Christmas but I haven't knit with it yet. It is the colourway Irvington - muted blues. I almost chose it for a project but the yardage was too low - 357.0 yards. I will keep you apprised.


How soft does it feel to the touch? NC indicated it is not as soft as merino, but even that yarn has variations in texture.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> It does wear on our nerves.. LOL I am in a position that I have to sense the reasons behind the behavior but even then I am human and it can get under my skin even though my voice is calm and there is a smile on my face.  I have had some pretty heated conversations all by myself in my car on the way home...LOL best to leave it at work than take it home to hubby.. he does the same.. we talk but mostly we leave our work at work


Those private conversations are always the best--you never lose and they can be pretty hilarious to boot.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...They were taught the basics and how to apply them without the reliance on patterns...


The knitting was often a lot more functional, as well. Lots of socks & mitts & warm sweaters. I can't think of a traditional Newfoundland sweater pattern but socks & mitts were double knitted - as in 2 yarn strands used in traditional patterns - including thrummed mittens.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Today is my DH and my 33rd anniversary and we will be going out for a special lunch which I am looking forward to.


Happy Anniversary!!
I hope that you had an enjoyable lunch.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> How soft does it feel to the touch?


Can't say off hand. I'll have to go check.


> NC indicated it is not as soft as merino, but even that yarn has variations in texture.


I agree - even given the same base, they don't all fee the same.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I agree - even given the same base, they don't all fee the same.


thanx Jane.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The knitting was often a lot more functional, as well. Lots of socks & mitts & warm sweaters. I can't think of a traditional Newfoundland sweater pattern but socks & mitts were double knitted - as in 2 yarn strands used in traditional patterns - including thrummed mittens.


I think, tho, that there was a lot of creativity in detail whether it be lace, cables or strand knitting--No?


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here we are. Pics.  And by the way, the shoulder shawl with the button is an easy lace and the yarn is the bomb. I love working with it.


Your cowl is GREAT, Bev. Very lovely, perfect stitching, this cowl really dresses up your top.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Tricia, you are filled with skills, ambidextrousness (new word) included  What you get done in a day is amazing.


Thank you. It was a handicap and a blessing when I was a "kid". Dad was strictly right handed. I could work opposite him on vehicles and drive nails in corners he couldn't easily reach. But boy could I get in trouble hoeing the garden. Some things I do however I was taught, others I taught myself to keep from being "different".


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

sisu said:


> Happy Valentine's Day and Happy Birthday to Norma and Kaixixang. That is a fun survey you are taking Kaixixang. 💝
> 
> Roni sounds like you are at a beautiful place. Enjoy your sight seeing.
> 
> Today is my DH and my 33rd anniversary and we will be going out for a special lunch which I am looking forward to.


Happy anniversary Caryn.💞💖💓💕


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Congratulations!!!


And congratulations from me, too, Caryn!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Busy, busy today. 

Ronie, have a very nice Valentine Get Away with DH

Happy birthday to KX and Norma. Let us know how your survey turns out, KX.

Happy anniversary to Caren!! Lots of special days for our group. 

Happy Friday the 13th to all LP members and may you all have a very special valentines day tomorrow 

Today, I am celebrating sunshine and moderate temperatures. LOL, because tomorrow it is supposed to turn frigid here again and the lowwwwwww temps are supposed to keep us company for a while.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Today, I am celebrating sunshine and moderate temperatures. LOL, because tomorrow it is supposed to turn frigid here again and the lowwwwwww temps are supposed to keep us company for a while.


I ran out to the mailbox without my jacket. It was actually quite nice for the five minute trip.  FYI - Jan and I are only a couple of hours or so east/west of each other.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

After several hours of computer challenges, I was finally able to read the last several pages, so before I forget a very Happy Birthday and Anniversary -- Safe travelling and happy knitting/crocheting to everyone. If I weren't already white headed, I certainly would be after today's tussle with this machine. Enough complaining. I'm going to get a new one, but that means I have to get to a "big" city and that may take awhile because of everything else that is going on. So, at least for today we are able to communicate. 

I've had a pretty quiet week because I'm basically grounded -- just can't move around alot until I get some new knees. Really looking forward to being done with that process and antsy about getting started. Tomorrow wouldn't be too soon for me.

Wanted to share the progress I've made on the curtain this week. You may remember I started the week, by deciding that I didn't like the transition from the solid portion of the curtain into the lace, so I tore that out (about 3"). You'll see in the photos that I've redone the transition and finally have the lace all on the needles. Of course, it looks like a "rag" because it hasn't been blocked, but I pulled it out a bit so you can get a sense of what is happening. If I were to do it again, I would "teek" what I've done on the transition, but there is no way I'm tearing it out again; so it stays the way it is!!!! I'm hoping that once I get a little more distance, I'll have the pattern fulling memorized, but at this point, it is so easy to make a mistake. Urgh!! Just about finishing up the 4th ball of yarn. Estimate I'm somewhere around the 1700 yd point at about 14" total. Well 14 down; approx 45 more to go -- guess that is about 25%. Don't expect to have as much time to knit in the near future so progress may slow down, but at least I feel like I've got a good start going. 

Again, Happy Days to all and so glad that Caryn and Julie are in their new homes. But not such good news about Umoza -- hope she is doing better.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, looking great :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Your cowl is GREAT, Bev. Very lovely, perfect stitching, this cowl really dresses up your top.


Thanks, Jan. I had fun wearing it to our Valentine's Day lunch on Thurs.

Belle, thanks for letting us in on your progress with the curtain. It looks wonderful. You are getting a lot of knitting done right now. I don't remember if you told us when you are getting your knees done. Is is going to be soon?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle, your curtain is looking great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Belle, your curtain is looking great!


It is indeed!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...Wanted to share the progress I've made on the curtain this week....


Way to go, Belle! It is really shaping up. You are doing a marvellous job.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I have replied. I have just been out for a birthday lunch. Not tomorrow because of Valentine's Day. Far too busy!!!


Wishing you a very happy birthday Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--I forget--is this a GypsyCream pattern for the bears? If not, what pattern was it?
> 
> should also ask what yarn you used. know nothing about buying eyelash yarn or any other the other big fuzzy novelty yarns.


Yes it is a Gypsycream pattern, the one I chose was the Huggable bear. I used Moda Vera Jazz. The eyes and nose are the safety ones. I have just finished another one and have 6 more to make. Then it's back to normal knitting for me. These little bears are so popular within our family. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What an undertaking! Your curtain is sooo pretty, Belle!!! Take Care!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

RosD said:


> Yes it is a Gypsycream pattern, the one I chose was the Huggable bear. I used Moda Vera Jazz. The eyes and nose are the safety ones. I have just finished another one and have 6 more to make. Then it's back to normal knitting for me. These little bears are so popular within our family. 💞


Woah! Six more. They must have spread the word.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone... I have made it here!!! I have a full ocean view  it is so pretty here.. We are up early and hopefully we will be sight seeing until we drop ... My internet connection is sketchy  but I will be popping in and out throughout the weekend
> 
> Bev that looks great on you!! perfect with that blouse
> 
> NC I love that on your puppy... I'm not sure my furbabies would keep something like that on.. maybe I'll try a hankie first


Have a wonderful time Ronie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> I have a survey that I hope to see who among the 60-100 KP members who share my Birthdate are right or left handed: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-319023-1.html
> 
> So far only one of the others has responded. :thumbup:


Wishing you a very happy birthday. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Congratulations, Melanie, on getting so far so quickly! It must be very pretty!!!
> 
> Enjoy your stay, Ronie!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday, KX and Norma!!! (💞💞insert Ros's hearts here.💞💞  )


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Happy Valentine's Day and Happy Birthday to Norma and Kaixixang. That is a fun survey you are taking Kaixixang. 💝
> 
> Roni sounds like you are at a beautiful place. Enjoy your sight seeing.
> 
> Today is my DH and my 33rd anniversary and we will be going out for a special lunch which I am looking forward to.


Wishing you a very happy anniversary Caryn. 💞💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Looking gorgeous Belle. I'm so sorry that your knees are giving you so much trouble, I hope you have your surgery soon. &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Woah! Six more. They must have spread the word.


Yes they did, but that includes a Booberry for me, named by my friend Bev. 🐻💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

First off, I've been off and on and haven't had a chance to post, but I've been reading (sometimes speed reading through LOL) 

Kaixixang, Happy Birthday!

Norma, Happy birthday!

Caryn, Happy Anniversary!

Bev, love the cowl. 

I do hope Umoza is doing OK. She is in my prayers. 

Julie, glad to see you online. Hope straightening out the new home is going well for you. 

I do hope I haven't missed anything.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> First off, I've been off and on and haven't had a chance to post, but I've been reading (sometimes speed reading through LOL)
> 
> Kaixixang, Happy Birthday!
> 
> ...


There is a tremendous lot to be done- Chris! I am having to downsize drastically- but I really needed to be here, before I was able to work that out. I am just working out where things can fit- like the drier has had to come temporarily into the sitting room, but will end up in the kitchen extension I hope. But Ringo is settling in to his new quarters, although he is still keeping a very close eye on me!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I apologize for missing out on almost 10 pages...took some offline time to rest in my bedroom.

Thanks for the greetings that everyone has posted. I'm hoping more will post besides the 2-4 extra. At least I'm making the year of birth optional...seems there is one responder that may make the senior list because of time of day born.

I decided to make the earliest born the elder...not the year of birth. More fair to everyone. :thumbup:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Jan. I had fun wearing it to our Valentine's Day lunch on Thurs.
> 
> Belle, thanks for letting us in on your progress with the curtain. It looks wonderful. You are getting a lot of knitting done right now. I don't remember if you told us when you are getting your knees done. Is is going to be soon?


Bev -- waiting for a date from the doc's office? Since we are not in a major metro area, typically there is a longer waiting time (fewer docs and facilities). Wish it was tomorrow, but probably a month out. Fingers crossed.....


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--thanks for the info on the bear. I know you gave it before but I couldn't find it. Am thinking of doing just one of them. You have a zoo in the making (LOL). 

Belle--the curtain is truly impressive. And you have made great headway--25% is terrific. Really feel for you with those knees. Hope all improves soon.

Toni/Jan--that is great that you two are so close. A gathering of the needles is in order. We had a 40* day yesterday, too. But today the temps have been dropping and are pretty low again. Can't wait for some Springlike signs.

Bev--your cowl color really stays with me. Keep thinking about: it is so beautiful and the cowl was such a neat project.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the congrats. It was a beautiful afternoon and enjoyable lunch. 

Wow Belle, you have made great progress on your curtain! Thanks for sharing your process with it. It is looking super!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I seem to have been MIA the last few days as things have been pretty hectic here. We were looking into having our kitchen/nook and hallways and stairs painted in a few weeks time, then the chance arose on Sunday to have them done on Tuesday and Wednesday, so were racing around getting things moved for that. Then Amy has been staying on and off for a few days because of doctor visits. She has had a lot of problems with drainage since her procedure two weeks ago and doctor had her stay off work for over a week to rest. I have been helping her change her dressing and accompanying her to her doctor visits. It was easier for her to stay down here with us as she has kept all her old doctors. Her history is so complicated that she is reluctant to change doctors. 
Anyway, enough of that. I have just read about the last 14 pages of LP.

I am sure that I have missed quite a few things, but here goes.

Ros, Loved seeing the pics of your grandchildren with their bears.

Jane, of course your Lightning Thief is stunning. You did a super job with it. You were saying you wished you had made the large size, and I wish almost that I had knit a larger one too, but then have to tell myself I chose to do the small size so I could use up a smaller ball of yarn I had. I definitely would love someday to make a larger one. Its blocking right now, so I am anxious to see the size after blocking.

Sorry to hear about Umoza. Hope her surgery went well. I will keep her in my prayers.
Happy Birthday KX and Norma
Congratulations, Caryn on your anniversary. May you have many more. Hope yours and Julie's moves have gone well and that you are beginning to settle in a little.

Belle, your curtain is looking really good. I admire you for taking on such a large and long term project.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Jane, of course your Lightning Thief is stunning. You did a super job with it...


Thank you, Sue.


> You were saying you wished you had made the large size, ...


Now that it is blocked, it isn't too bad a size. The shape makes a difference there. I would do a large next time, though. It wouldn't need to be any bigger, I don't think.


> I chose to do the small size so I could use up a smaller ball of yarn I had.


I know, I've done that, too.
Looking forward to seeing yours!


> Sorry to hear about Umoza. Hope her surgery went well.


I haven't heard anything further from her daughter.


> Belle, your curtain is looking really good. I admire you for taking on such a large and long term project.


The way she is going, it won't be such a long term project, after all.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tanya. I am glad that you enjoyed it. I picked the color out of the basket of about 5 skeins. I chose the one that spoke to me. 

Working on my SW again. It is the next project that I am working on to finish. Not saying something else won't 'get in the way.'


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This is a pretty scarf - love the colourway:
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss13/KSPATTfoliolum.php


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Sue, I sure hope things are settling down at your house and your daughter is making progress. How frustrating for her. :?

Another pretty scarf, Jane.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--Hope Amy heals well. Good luck with the painting. It can be soooo disruptive, but hopefully you will love the results. A simple paint job, but a good one, can really create an major change in a space.

Jane--nice scarf.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, sorry that your DD is continuing to have problems. Doctors that know you are so important. She is lucky to have you in the area where she needs to be right now. Praying she will continue to get stronger and heal.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Wishing you a very happy birthday Norma. 💞


Thank you so much and I am now a proud owner of Creating Original Lace by Margaret Stoves. I can't wait to have a read :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes. I am having a lively day :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you so much and I am now a proud owner of Creating Original Lace by Margaret Stoves. I can't wait to have a read :thumbup:


Oooo, that sounds interesting.  Enjoy!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes. I am having a lively day :thumbup: :thumbup:


Good for you Norma. Have fun. And I know you will enjoy your book. 💗🌺💜❤💗


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great. I am sure you will really enjoy this book. I think it is well worth having.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Thank you so much and I am now a proud owner of Creating Original Lace by Margaret Stoves. I can't wait to have a read :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is a tremendous lot to be done- Chris! I am having to downsize drastically- but I really needed to be here, before I was able to work that out. I am just working out where things can fit- like the drier has had to come temporarily into the sitting room, but will end up in the kitchen extension I hope. But Ringo is settling in to his new quarters, although he is still keeping a very close eye on me!


Ahh, Ringo wants to make sure you're gonna stick around! Glad he is settling in though.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, even though it is disruptive to prepare for, once the painting is done it is always so refreshing. 
It is good that Amy can use all the doctors that she knows and that know her. Hopefully she will get what is needed to help her recover and get back to her normal routine! 
Looking forward to seeing your completed Lightening Thief Shawl.

Nice scarf pattern Jane. Like that crochet edging she used. Interesting story about the change she had to make in her spinning technique to accommodate that special fiber she used.

Ooh Norma, that sounds like a great book and fun challenge!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Finished my February lace pattern for the beaded scarf. This is definitely my pace - one section a month


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful. Really looking good. You are right. This is a nice pace, no pressure, and by the end of the year, you have one beautiful scarf.

Sue


sisu said:


> Finished my February lace pattern for the beaded scarf. This is definitely my pace - one section a month


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oooo, lovely Caryn!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my Deep in the Forest Lightning Thief shawl. I chose the smallest size as I had a single small skein to use up, so it is really more a shawlette. I used under 300 yards. I could probably have gone up a size, but didn't want to take the chance of running out. I certainly would like to knit a much larger one. I also chose to only bead the border. I used rainbow coloured beads.

The photo in the tree is pretty close to the true colour.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

This is my Triangle of Happiness. Shawl, after completion of the second clue. I am really enjoying knitting this one. It is such a nice pattern to knit. I have made several others by the same designer, bunny muff, and really like her designs. The next clue should come out later today and I am really looking forward to it.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--What a nice gift. It is so special to have a book to hold while reading

Caryn--your scarf is coming along beautifully

Sue--Gorgeous work and great color.

Want to share a small knitting detail which is a 1 row/1 strand braid. It is at the bottom of this scarf and reminds me of doing a crochet stitch in the back bump. It feels a bit awkward to start but actually works up pretty well, It can be done in multiple RS rows for a more dramatic effect. It is taking longer to write this than to do (LOL).

http://purlavenue.com/2014/02/rustic-ribbed-mesh-scarf.html

Happy V Day to all.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya. That is an interesting stitch. I will have to gave that a try.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Want to share a small knitting detail which is a 1 row/1 strand braid. It is at the bottom of this scarf and reminds me of doing a crochet stitch in the back bump. It feels a bit awkward to start but actually works up pretty well, It can be done in multiple RS rows for a more dramatic effect. It is taking longer to write this than to do (LOL).
> 
> http://purlavenue.com/2014/02/rustic-ribbed-mesh-scarf.html
> 
> Happy V Day to all.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, love your Lightning Thief. Under 300 yards, eh? Gonna put this one on my list that extends into the distant future. It may just jump closer to the beginning than most. This year I am concentrating on finishing what I start. Then, I can start a bunch more of WIPs. Right? That is the way it works, yes?

Your Triangle is working up nicely. 

Oooo, Tanya. That is a lovely stitch.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--just got your pic Triangle of Happiness. Beautiful. Will take a look at this person's other designs. Like the subtle bead work. One day I will bit the bullet and try beading.


edit--not lace, but i did find a cabled hat of hers that I like a lot and may try--a small project. thanks for the recommendation


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Ahh, Ringo wants to make sure you're gonna stick around! Glad he is settling in though.


It has been a major upheaval for the little fellow- and his mum is still absorbed by boxes- I am not sure that he knows the difference between packing and unpacking- it is all chaos! Still have not located my iron, which is a bit of a nuisance!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Deep in the Forest Lightning Thief shawl. I chose the smallest size as I had a single small skein to use up, so it is really more a shawlette. I used under 300 yards. I could probably have gone up a size, but didn't want to take the chance of running out. I certainly would like to knit a much larger one. I also chose to only bead the border. I used rainbow coloured beads.
> 
> The photo in the tree is pretty close to the true colour.
> 
> Sue


And it does look lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This is my Triangle of Happiness. Shawl, after completion of the second clue. I am really enjoying knitting this one. It is such a nice pattern to knit. I have made several others by the same designer, bunny muff, and really like her designs. The next clue should come out later today and I am really looking forward to it.
> 
> Sue


Am I seeing right- that this one is more heavily beaded, Sue? My goodness you get a lot of knitting accomplished- I have done none for days now- just not in the right state of mind!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Finished my February lace pattern for the beaded scarf. This is definitely my pace - one section a month


That is looking good, Caryn!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Deep in the Forest Lightning Thief shawl. I chose the smallest size as I had a single small skein to use up, so it is really more a shawlette. I used under 300 yards. I could probably have gone up a size, but didn't want to take the chance of running out. I certainly would like to knit a much larger one. I also chose to only bead the border. I used rainbow coloured beads.
> 
> The photo in the tree is pretty close to the true colour.
> 
> Sue


It's really beautiful, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This is my Triangle of Happiness. Shawl, after completion of the second clue. I am really enjoying knitting this one. It is such a nice pattern to knit. I have made several others by the same designer, bunny muff, and really like her designs. The next clue should come out later today and I am really looking forward to it.
> 
> Sue


Another lovely one!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you so much and I am now a proud owner of Creating Original Lace by Margaret Stoves. I can't wait to have a read :thumbup:


Whoo Hoo!!! I have that one!!! It is fantastic!!! :thumbup: Enjoy!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Finished my February lace pattern for the beaded scarf. This is definitely my pace - one section a month


That is lovely. I think it is such a pretty colour.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, the lightening thief is stunning. A very beautiful colour, too :thumbup:
I have just seen your other photo. That is working up beautifully, too :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Whoo Hoo!!! I have that one!!! It is fantastic!!! :thumbup: Enjoy!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful shawls, Sue! You do such a good job of putting beads and yarns together. :thumbup:

Caryn, your stitch of the month scarf is turning out very nicely!!! 

Hang in there, Ringo! All will be well soon. 

Nice stitch, Tanya!

Chris, I thought of you when I saw this hat on Pinterest last night: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snow-squall

Happy Valentine's Day!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...Creating Original Lace by Margaret Stoves. I can't wait to have a read :thumbup:


But will you have time with all of those wedding plans?!
Norma's daughter is getting married on Saturday - remember the lovely shawl she knit for her?
Which reminds me, what did you do with the coffee-stained one?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Finished my February lace pattern for the beaded scarf. This is definitely my pace - one section a month


Aha - this looks familiar! 
I love it. 
It is a nice change of pace to have a while month per clue, isn't it?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Deep in the Forest Lightning Thief shawl. ...


Oh, so pretty, Sue. I love that colour. Beautiful!
As usual, your knitting & blocking are superb. The elements in the border show up much more nicely in the solid colourway.
Will you keep this for yourself? I seem to think that you are partial to green.
I used 476 yards in mine - just had to dip in to the 2nd skein to finish the bind off - so you might not have had enough to do the medium.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ... a 1 row/1 strand braid. It is at the bottom of this scarf and reminds me of doing a crochet stitch in the back bump. ...


That is interesting - such a neat finish.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I have done none for days now- just not in the right state of mind!


When you can finally sit down & knit, it will make your house, home. Hope that happens really soon.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Chris, I thought of you when I saw this hat on Pinterest last night...


Isn't that pretty? A little snow scene sitting atop your head.
I do the same thing now - whenever I see something by Deborah Tomasello, I think of you, Chris.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Beautiful shawls, Sue! You do such a good job of putting beads and yarns together. :thumbup:
> 
> Caryn, your stitch of the month scarf is turning out very nicely!!!
> 
> ...


Nice strand hat pattern. Deb Tomasello is so prolific with her strand designs. Wonderful to be able to devote full time being a professional knitter.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This is a nice delicate looking stole - says that it is for the beginning lace knitter - looks a little more involved than that. I like the curvy effect.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/japanese-waves-rectangled-shawl


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> This is my Triangle of Happiness. Shawl, after completion of the second clue. ...


Looking grand, Sue. The beads are showing up nicely.
I am not quite finished with clue 2 - maybe I can sneak in a little knitting right now while no one is looking so as to be ready for clue 3.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

happy anniversary Caryn!! congrats on 33 years... I think after the first 20 it gets easier ... We are really having a great time.. My connection is very slow but I want to try to post a picture.. it may not happen  if not I'll post it later


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle you are a artist with your needles.. that is far nicer than anything my imagination could come up with  

looks great Caryn!! and Sue that is beautiful too... so many pretty patterns..  

I am reading about 6 pages..  trying to condense my responses LOL


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> But will you have time with all of those wedding plans?!
> Norma's daughter is getting married on Saturday - remember the lovely shawl she knit for her?
> Which reminds me, what did you do with the coffee-stained one?


I am having a quick read this afternoon but then it will be all about wedding plans. The coffee stained one is folded up waiting for me to decide what to do with it!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone!! It has been a busy weekend  we are having a wonderful time.. I am so lucky the internet held long enough for me to read all the posts... The morning clouds went away and the blue sky's are beautiful.. we bought new hoodies yesterday and were so warm.. at 62 and all the walking we did it felt great! We are heading to another area today.. I will be getting lots more pictures taken 

Here is a little guy that tried and tried to get up on the warf.. all the other Sea Lions kept pushing him off.. well he finally made it and this was his response


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone!! It has been a busy weekend  we are having a wonderful time.. I am so lucky the internet held long enough for me to read all the posts... The morning clouds went away and the blue sky's are beautiful.. we bought new hoodies yesterday and were so warm.. at 62 and all the walking we did it felt great! We are heading to another area today.. I will be getting lots more pictures taken
> 
> Here is a little guy that tried and tried to get up on the warf.. all the other Sea Lions kept pushing him off.. well he finally made it and this was his response


I am pleased you are having a good time. The sea lion does look pleased at his achievement

:thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--that sea lion is precious. Posed that way, it almost looks like a bronze statue. What a wonderful sounding time you are having.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone and thank you so much for all the well wishes  They mean a lot to me  Its like getting a bag full of Valentines


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Beautiful shawls, Sue! You do such a good job of putting beads and yarns together. :thumbup:
> 
> Caryn, your stitch of the month scarf is turning out very nicely!!!
> 
> ...


 :wink: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> When you can finally sit down & knit, it will make your house, home. Hope that happens really soon.


I think it will happen once I have my storage problems sorted- it is a bit annoying that I can't put stuff away- but it will happen!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it will happen once I have my storage problems sorted- it is a bit annoying that I can't put stuff away- but it will happen!


It will happen Julie! You made me laugh when I saw you cant find your iron. I do iron blouses and some pants but I have not ironed in quite sometime. I've become very lazy about ironing in the past year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> It will happen Julie! You made me laugh when I saw you cant find your iron. I do iron blouses and some pants but I have not ironed in quite sometime. I've become very lazy about ironing in the past year.


It is just the cotton or linen things that need it- I love natural fibres! Plus I prefer to be ironed when going to church- (Sunday here!)


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Caryn, nice work on the monthly advent KAL scarf. I have only done 1 repeat of this months pattern so far. Maybe tonight I will work on that. 

Sue, I like the small Lightning Thief. It will work as a light scarf that can be worn at any time. 

Toni, that swirling snow hat definitely fits the bill for us in the northeast. Nothing but snow it seems. It is snowing as I type. I was going to go to the laundromat today but decided against it as with my luck there would be 3 inches by the time I left. It is only a dusting so far it stops and starts and would be a misty drizzle if it was rain. 

Jane, that stole is very elegant looking. It looks like he dancing cranes stole pattern that I had posted probably a year ago when Tanya was looking for something that her DD could wear to work. 
Tanya, did you ever make a stole for DD? 

When I showed my sister the DreamBird pattern on Ravelry last week, she said she wants one. So far I have one and a half feathers completed. Not too bad by the time you get to the second feather and have a clue about what you are doing. I'm not sure if I will continue with the yarn the way I had originally planned or not. I'll see how I feel when I get this second feather done. Then I will post a pic for everyone's input.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy anniversary Caryn! And nice work so far on your advent scarf.

Sue, as always you do wonderful work. Thanks for sharing.

About the only thing I iron anymore is seams when I am sewing, lol. I have a closet full of beautiful blouses that I never wear because I have to iron them.

Love the happy sea lion Ronie. Glad you are having fun.

Enjoy the wedding Norma. Hopefully someone will take a picture of your DD wearing the shawl. You know how we like pictures here 

Happy Valentines day,

Melanie

edit: Belle - wow on your curtains


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> This is a nice delicate looking stole - says that it is for the beginning lace knitter - looks a little more involved than that. I like the curvy effect.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/japanese-waves-rectangled-shawl


I like that, Jane. Thanks. My DIL who is learning to knit wants to do lace, so I am looking for a pattern for a scarf or cowl that is beginning lace. This looks like it fits the bill.

Norma, have fun with the wedding this coming week. We are just starting up on my DS's wedding planning. I think we are more involved in this wedding than we have been for all the other sons.

We are dealing with sunshine intersperced with bands of lake effect blizzard-like snow with low visibility. Interesting day today. Lots of wind. got all my running done this morning. In for the day. 

Ronie, love your seal picture.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Happy Valentines Day, all. A little late for some. Hope your day was/is filled with good wishes and wonderful things.

Love all the pretty patterns and pictures. 
Belle, your curtain looks great. Good luck with the rest of it and your knee surgery.

Love the Lightening Thief shawls. Love the monthly advent scarves too. Need to start mine. Maybe things will slow down soon (I hope).

The sea lion looks so proud of making it. Very cute. 

Julie, things will work out and that iron will be in the last box you look in. Ringo will adjust once he feels safe and you can spend more time with him.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--no, I never made the Dancing Cranes as my daughter was in such a hostile space particularly with my work that I never made the piece. I did make an huge version of the Autumn Tango KAL back in the summer and decided to give it to my Daughter last month with the proviso she is to say nothing negative about it at all, ever! After agreeing she still managed to find something critical to say.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my Triangle of Happiness after clue 2 - I might add some stocking stitch to extend it a little - to make up for the fact that I am using lace weight & it will turn out smaller than intended. I will have to add 20 rows though & I am thinking that would be too much.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I need to refer to several pages back - Belle, I am so impressed with your curtain You really are magician with those needles

I am not sure how it happens that I miss some posts. Many times I have to scroll back several pages because I read comments on posts that were never seen. The marvels of technology I guess.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jangmb said:


> I am not sure how it happens that I miss some posts. Many times I have to scroll back several pages because I read comments on posts that were never seen. The marvels of technology I guess.


Jan, this happens to me all the time. I think what is happening is that I respond before taking note of how many pages I am behind. Then my post takes me to the end of the pages posted and I have missed the ones in the middle. So I am trying to train myself to look at how many pages I am behind before posting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jan-sometimes I find that posts come in after I have read a page--timing is everything!

Jane--that is really looking so nice.

Everyone--Do people know about basting seams? I came across this concept and this article on it. It intrigued me because never heard of it before and thought it interesting. Maybe some of you would, too.

http://fringeassociation.com/2015/01/20/basted-knitting-or-seaming-a-seamless-sweater/


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, I forgot to post on your Triangle. I think you chose a wonderful color and beads for this shawl. Looking great.

Tanya, the only basting of seams I have heard of is sewing. This looks interesting. I have bookmarked it.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a few more people on the survey...I think I'll just let it develop because I don't know when the other 44 will be online (out of 58). With over 100,000 Knitting Paradise members I think I can afford to use patience. I still haven't achieved Bobbin Lace...and there is still time. :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Triangle of Happiness after clue 2 - I might add some stocking stitch to extend it a little - to make up for the fact that I am using lace weight & it will turn out smaller than intended. I will have to add 20 rows though & I am thinking that would be too much.


So very very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Triangle of Happiness after clue 2 - I might add some stocking stitch to extend it a little - to make up for the fact that I am using lace weight & it will turn out smaller than intended. I will have to add 20 rows though & I am thinking that would be too much.


It's looking great so far, Jane. I really like the color and the beads.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow Sue!!! Another triumph!!! I love the color of your Lightning Thief... I love the other one also... I can't imagine how you manage to make them so quickly... fabulous!



britgirl said:


> Here is my Deep in the Forest Lightning Thief shawl. I chose the smallest size as I had a single small skein to use up, so it is really more a shawlette. I used under 300 yards. I could probably have gone up a size, but didn't want to take the chance of running out. I certainly would like to knit a much larger one. I also chose to only bead the border. I used rainbow coloured beads.
> 
> The photo in the tree is pretty close to the true colour.
> 
> Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Happy Valentines Day, all. A little late for some. Hope your day was/is filled with good wishes and wonderful things.
> 
> Love all the pretty patterns and pictures.
> Belle, your curtain looks great. Good luck with the rest of it and your knee surgery.
> ...


That has to be one of Murphy's Laws!!!!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks to all for the nice comments on my beaded scarf segment.

Sue, your Lightening Thief Shawl is so pretty and soft looking. I do like that color. The Triangle of Happiness is also coming along beautifully and I love the clusters of beads.

Julie, I really do understand the feeling of " not being in the state of mind" to knit. It is so exhausting to not know where things are and to have to find places to put everything! But it does get better and you will be back to your knitting before you know it! 

Roni, so glad you and hubby are having a great time. Love that picture of the proud sea lion

Norma, have fun with the finishing details of your daughters upcoming wedding. I bet she will look beautiful with that gorgeous shawl you made for her. Hope we will get to see pictures.

And Jane, your Triangle Of Happiness is also coming along lovely. The beads blend so nice with the color of the yarn!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Thanks to all for the nice comments on my beaded scarf segment.
> 
> Sue, your Lightening Thief Shawl is so pretty and soft looking. I do like that color. The Triangle of Happiness is also coming along beautifully and I love the clusters of beads.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks to all for the nice comments on my beaded scarf segment.
> 
> Sue, your Lightening Thief Shawl is so pretty and soft looking. I do like that color. The Triangle of Happiness is also coming along beautifully and I love the clusters of beads.
> 
> ...


It is just the state of my kitchen is getting me down a bit! How is your unpacking coming on!?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is just the state of my kitchen is getting me down a bit! How is your unpacking coming on!?


Julie, I think after getting the bed set up, the next thing that needs to be set up is the kitchen to help in feeling settled. I can understand your frustration. Is your kitchen smaller also? So that you have to find ways to downsize there also?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is just the state of my kitchen is getting me down a bit! How is your unpacking coming on!?


All unpacked and put away. But still getting used to what cabinet things are in. Sometimes I have to look in quite a few places to find where I put something!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, I think after getting the bed set up, the next thing that needs to be set up is the kitchen to help in feeling settled. I can understand your frustration. Is your kitchen smaller also? So that you have to find ways to downsize there also?


The big problem is the tv cabinet that has been put in the overflow- and then loaded up- I am going to have to get someone who can take me again to the hospice shop- because much is stuff that will just HAVE to go. Does not help that each afternoon gets so hot- and saps my energy. Still waiting for something to happen about Ringo's fence- I guess it has only been a week! I think the total space is a bit smaller- also this kitchen is a throughway rather than walk in- so you lose wall space- but I must not grumble we have a roof over our heads- and one of my friendliest neighbours just came down and borrowed some flour to roll the pastry for the bacon and egg pie she is making- I have been promised a small portion (Colleen has 5 teenagers- so I imagine they have LARGE appetites)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:
 

> All unpacked and put away. But still getting used to what cabinet things are in. Sometimes I have to look in quite a few places to find where I put something!


Oh how I wish I could say I was at that point!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh how I wish I could say I was at that point!


Hang in there, Julie! It sounds like you are making progress.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Hang in there, Julie! It sounds like you are making progress.


I have just been given a plate of bacon and egg pie with mashed potato - one of my neighbours borrowed a small quantity of flour, because she did not have enough to roll the pastry- I have vegies left from lunch- so a well balanced meal, with minimal effort. Judging from the look on Ringo's face I must share some with him!
Nothing like a full tummy to cheer one up!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

How nice, Julie, to receive such kindness from your neighbor. I do hope it is just the beginning of kindnesses shown to you!!!! If the law of numbers is working, you should receive multiple blessings&#128522;


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, you do sound as though you are getting there with the unpacking. Your neighbours sound great. I haven't had bacon and egg pie for years. My father loved it :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> How nice, Julie, to receive such kindness from your neighbor. I do hope it is just the beginning of kindnesses shown to you!!!! If the law of numbers is working, you should receive multiple blessings😊


Why thank you, Jan! That would indeed be wonderful! 
Ringo by the way is learning not to bark when next door comes and goes with their cars.

Tomorrow I must vacuum clean- with the heat the amount of Ringo fluff is enormous!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, you do sound as though you are getting there with the unpacking. Your neighbours sound great. I haven't had bacon and egg pie for years. My father loved it :thumbup:


Well one thing I did work out today was a large box in the sitting room- mostly with recyclable glass jars- ordinary glasses are not acceptable for some reason.- so I am gradually reclaiming floor space here. The tv cabinet remains a problem. And tomorrow I must do another load of washing. Always slow going by hand. 
I have by the way found the book you sent me, so I am glad about that. 
Is the Wedding next Saturday?
I am very partial to bacon and egg pie!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am glad you found the book, Julie. It was a token of love :thumbup: I don't envy you washing by hand. I have always found it a very laborious process. I am sure that you will sort everything to you liking. I was always very fond of Aesop's tortoise!
Yes, the wedding is next Saturday. Most things are done but it just amatter of checking things off to make sure we haven't missed anything.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

A Shetland Lace scarf pattern:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/midori


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--thanks for the info on the bear. I know you gave it before but I couldn't find it. Am thinking of doing just one of them. You have a zoo in the making (LOL).


You're welcome Tanya, I forgot to say that I made a mistake with the needle size. The pattern calls for 3.25 mm needles and I used 4mm, but I was happy with the way it worked out, so I'm still using 4 mm. I'm thinking I can just about make them in my sleep now. I have finished another two. One of them is knitted in Moda Vera Tinka. It has a silver sparkly thread through it. I used 4mm needles and it turned out larger than the others. The sparkly one is 46cm long, the others are 40cm long. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, sorry that your DD is continuing to have problems. Doctors that know you are so important. She is lucky to have you in the area where she needs to be right now. Praying she will continue to get stronger and heal.


Sue, I am also so sorry about Amy's health, sending you both lots of love 💞
Thank you also for the comments about my grandchildren and bears. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Finished my February lace pattern for the beaded scarf. This is definitely my pace - one section a month


It's beautiful Caryn and I love the colour.💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Downloaded two of the ribbed socks (free)...but I'm not fond of the Midori pattern. At least I didn't go away disappointed.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Deep in the Forest Lightning Thief shawl. I chose the smallest size as I had a single small skein to use up, so it is really more a shawlette. I used under 300 yards. I could probably have gone up a size, but didn't want to take the chance of running out. I certainly would like to knit a much larger one. I also chose to only bead the border. I used rainbow coloured beads.
> 
> The photo in the tree is pretty close to the true colour.
> 
> Sue


It's really beautiful Sue, I love it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> This is my Triangle of Happiness. Shawl, after completion of the second clue. I am really enjoying knitting this one. It is such a nice pattern to knit. I have made several others by the same designer, bunny muff, and really like her designs. The next clue should come out later today and I am really looking forward to it.
> 
> Sue


Looking gorgeous Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone!! It has been a busy weekend  we are having a wonderful time.. I am so lucky the internet held long enough for me to read all the posts... The morning clouds went away and the blue sky's are beautiful.. we bought new hoodies yesterday and were so warm.. at 62 and all the walking we did it felt great! We are heading to another area today.. I will be getting lots more pictures taken
> 
> Here is a little guy that tried and tried to get up on the warf.. all the other Sea Lions kept pushing him off.. well he finally made it and this was his response


Beautiful photo, so happy you are having a great time.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Triangle of Happiness after clue 2 - I might add some stocking stitch to extend it a little - to make up for the fact that I am using lace weight & it will turn out smaller than intended. I will have to add 20 rows though & I am thinking that would be too much.


Looking beautiful Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just been given a plate of bacon and egg pie with mashed potato - one of my neighbours borrowed a small quantity of flour, because she did not have enough to roll the pastry- I have vegies left from lunch- so a well balanced meal, with minimal effort. Judging from the look on Ringo's face I must share some with him!
> Nothing like a full tummy to cheer one up!


It's great that you have a lovely neighbour, Julie. I really hope you and Ringo feel settled soon. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad you found the book, Julie. It was a token of love :thumbup: I don't envy you washing by hand. I have always found it a very laborious process. I am sure that you will sort everything to you liking. I was always very fond of Aesop's tortoise!
> Yes, the wedding is next Saturday. Most things are done but it just a matter of checking things off to make sure we haven't missed anything.


I was very relieved to find it! The hand washing is a bit of a chore- but one cannot go too smelly!!!!!! DEFINITELY A TORTOISE (oops accidental caps lock!) All the best in ticking off from the list of 'to do's' for Saturday- the excitement must be mounting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's great that you have a lovely neighbour, Julie. I really hope you and Ringo feel settled soon. 💞


It is nice when people are welcoming- she is the one who thinks Ringo is like Basil Brush the fox- and I would have to agree with her- just so used to corgi's had not thought of it myself!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

A couple of free lace designs from Marialli Buitendijk.
I thought this one was interesting - not that I'd ever knit it:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/haapsalu-owl

This one is a little more likely:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/oakleaf


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> A couple of free lace designs from Marialli Buitendijk.
> I thought this one was interesting - not that I'd ever knit it:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/haapsalu-owl
> 
> ...


Thanks Jane, added to my library- especially as they are now free!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> A couple of free lace designs from Marialli Buitendijk.
> I thought this one was interesting - not that I'd ever knit it:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/haapsalu-owl
> 
> ...


So many patterns...I'm helpless to resist the owl!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--the only thing that helps me resist those patterns is the nuisance process on my computer to save them. Like the Midori stitch. It looks intriguing/fun to do. The haapsalu looks like a major project --a bit too delicate for me. But the oak leaf scarf looks like a relaxing pattern to work.

A completely other type of pattern, but one with a lot of fun coloring:

http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/igne/post269016546/

It is a modular crochet and there is also a knit variation.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> A couple of free lace designs from Marialli Buitendijk.
> I thought this one was interesting - not that I'd ever knit it:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/haapsalu-owl
> 
> ...


That owl stole is very interesting and unusual. It appears that there are many nupps - for the eyes and talons and maybe even the body looks to have smaller ones. Too many! I may favorite it anyway just in case I decide in the distant future that I need a nupp challenge. LOL


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...A completely other type of pattern, but one with a lot of fun coloring:...


I can see why this appeals to you. Very interesting construction. You could likely follow the instructions via the pictures.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--the only thing that helps me resist those patterns is the nuisance process on my computer to save them. ...


Why is is a nuisance?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tanya, it's too bad that your DD doesn't seem to appreciate you or your knitting. That Autumn Tango was very nice too if I remember..... Oh well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> That owl stole is very interesting and unusual. It appears that there are many nupps...


The eyes could certainly be done with beads but the talons are cute. The body looks like a "knot" stitch - similar to the upper part of Arum.
I might be tempted to incorporate the owl into something but I wouldn't do a large scale lace with it.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Just got through checking my ebay account --> the two different sizes of Cordennet (sp?) have only JUST arrived at the sorting center here in Indianapolis on 2-15-2015. This means I have to wait until Tuesday to get my hands on them! :thumbdown:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, I can see why you like that crochet modular knit. Love the colors. 

Jane, thanks for the links. I think I like the oak leaves best.

Ah, Julie, it is nice to know you are having friendships spring up already. Hopefully, the bacon egg pie (YUM) lady will not be the only one. Having friends for neighbors is always comforting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, I can see why you like that crochet modular knit. Love the colors.
> 
> Jane, thanks for the links. I think I like the oak leaves best.
> 
> Ah, Julie, it is nice to know you are having friendships spring up already. Hopefully, the bacon egg pie (YUM) lady will not be the only one. Having friends for neighbors is always comforting.


I am very fortunate with the number of friends I have! And I had a call last night from my grandson- we are reading about Joseph in Egypt. My new phone seems to work rather well- it picks up one's voice even when you are not speaking directly at it, which is handy when you need both hands for something.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Why thank you, Jan! That would indeed be wonderful!
> Ringo by the way is learning not to bark when next door comes and goes with their cars.
> 
> Tomorrow I must vacuum clean- with the heat the amount of Ringo fluff is enormous!


The bacon egg pie sure sounds yummy. Nice of you to share your flour with the neighbor and so nice of her to share the end product with you

How are you teaching Ringo not to bark? My dogs are doing the same!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I came across this site before but for some reason couldn't access the patterns. It is working for me now. These are gorgeous.
http://www.yarnover.net/patterns/doilies/kunststrik/index.html
Written only, though, no charts. Hmmm - sounds like a job for ... !*#SUPER BELLE#*!

ETA: Another - can't see it in the other list
http://www.yarnover.net/patterns/doilies/beyer/b1.html


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I came across this site before but for some reason couldn't access the patterns. It is working for me now. These are gorgeous.
> http://www.yarnover.net/patterns/doilies/kunststrik/index.html
> Written only, though, no charts. Hmmm - sounds like a job for ... !*#SUPER BELLE#*!
> 
> ...


Did you see the Mommes Lysedug halfway down, Jane? DFL charted part of that one for us.  They are all gorgeous!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> The bacon egg pie sure sounds yummy. Nice of you to share your flour with the neighbor and so nice of her to share the end product with you
> 
> How are you teaching Ringo not to bark? My dogs are doing the same!


Just by ignoring certain noises, and reassuring him he is a good boy when it is an appropriate time to alert me. I think it is just as they adjust to the new circumstances. How many dogs do you have?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I came across this site before but for some reason couldn't access the patterns. It is working for me now. These are gorgeous.
> http://www.yarnover.net/patterns/doilies/kunststrik/index.html
> Written only, though, no charts. Hmmm - sounds like a job for ... !*#SUPER BELLE#*!
> 
> ...


Those really are works of art, aren't they? I also remember looking to the Eglesbad one with DFL.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just by ignoring certain noises, and reassuring him he is a good boy when it is an appropriate time to alert me. I think it is just as they adjust to the new circumstances. How many dogs do you have?


Thanks Julie. I guess they do just have to get used to the new sounds. We have 2 Dogs. Both are Australian Shepherds. One is male and he is thinks he is a big lap dog. The other is smaller and is very much a herding dog. She is the one that is very sensitive to these new sounds and barking a lot.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, it sounds like you are slowly settling in. How wonderful that a neighbor made you a bacon and egg. There is nothing like having good,caring neighbors. I hope this is a sign that you are in a good place.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I was surprised to find I already had it in my library.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> A Shetland Lace scarf pattern:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/midori


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. Added them both to my library for"someday, maybe". I seem to have a lot of them!

Sue


jscaplen said:


> A couple of free lace designs from Marialli Buitendijk.
> I thought this one was interesting - not that I'd ever knit it:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/haapsalu-owl
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Why is is a nuisance?


because my computer can be slower than molasses in mid-winter! it can take 2" to open a page and the downloads make me want to throw the computer across the room. so unless I really like a pattern i have begun to not download them. maybe will save in revelry for future reference, but not go through the download and then have another length of time trying to save on the computer in my files. not a fun experience.

I do like the caplet construction. Don't know that I would wear it or who I could make it for, but it would be a fun thing to make. maybe make it for a doll for gd--haha


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronie, so glad that you are enjoying your special weekend.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--nuisance downloading


tamarque said:


> because my computer can be slower than molasses in mid-winter! it can take 2" to open a page and the downloads make me want to throw the computer across the room. so unless I really like a pattern i have begun to not download them. maybe will save in revelry for future reference, but not go through the download and then have another length of time trying to save on the computer in my files. not a fun experience.
> 
> I do like the caplet construction. Don't know that I would wear it or who I could make it for, but it would be a fun thing to make. maybe make it for a doll for gd--haha. People really have my number here.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, it's too bad that your DD doesn't seem to appreciate you or your knitting. That Autumn Tango was very nice too if I remember..... Oh well.


I know my daughter likes the stole: loved its bigness, softness and for wrapping around herself but she always has to find some way to criticize everything about me. She would tell you how much she 'loves' me and admires me, etc and make you feel that I am delusional about her but beta us she is constantly oppositional, contrary, and critical. Such is the nature of the narcissistic personality.

Thanx for your support, as always.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is certainly interesting.

I do have a question for those of you who crochet. 
When we painted this past week we had to empty the linen closet. One of the things I found was this set of crocheted chair backs that my grandmother crocheted for me when she was in her nineties, back in 1980's. Of course I didn't get rid of them when I no longer was using them. What I am thinking of doing with four of them is joining them together and crocheting an edging to make a little blanket for my grandson, Jackson. I was thinking of using a navy or medium blue and maybe even on the outside doing a few rows in a light blue, with a few rows of a darker blue as the final edging. Any ideas for relatively easy stitch for the outside, and, also what stitch to use for joining them together? They are each about 18" across.

Suequote=tamarque]Jane--the only thing that helps me resist those patterns is the nuisance process on my computer to save them. Like the Midori stitch. It looks intriguing/fun to do. The haapsalu looks like a major project --a bit too delicate for me. But the oak leaf scarf looks like a relaxing pattern to work.

A completely other type of pattern, but one with a lot of fun coloring:

http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/igne/post269016546/

It is a modular crochet and there is also a knit variation.[/quote]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. I think I have most of those downloaded. DFL was going to chart one of them for us. She had us practise first with part of Mommes Lysedug that she had partially charted. I still have several balls of crochet cotton I hadbought in readiness, and would love one day to do a large one. That site has a lot of beautiful patterns.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I came across this site before but for some reason couldn't access the patterns. It is working for me now. These are gorgeous.
> http://www.yarnover.net/patterns/doilies/kunststrik/index.html
> Written only, though, no charts. Hmmm - sounds like a job for ... !*#SUPER BELLE#*!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well Jan that happens to me too... I'm glad it isn't just me or my computer 
So many beautiful pieces shown  I remember the light one with red beads.. very pretty.. I think I have commented on the others yesterday  
I have 4 more pages to read.. fingers crossed this connection stays connected...

Kaixixang it is good you are being patient... but there is a very good chance that the remainder do not log onto KP anymore!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love the 'Yarn Over' site. I did the Egeblad a few years back. It was a lot of fun but there was a instruction in there that had me tinking until I understood it  

Sue I would do that stitch that Chris did.. it is very pretty.. also I like the idea of a half double around the edge it will give a sturdy edge and will show more than a sc 

Julie it sounds like you are in a nice area and it sounds like Ringo is settling in.. take your time, the place isn't going anywhere.. and the heat can really zap a persons energy.. 

Caryn its amazing that you are unpacked already... next are pictures right?? I would love to see both yours and Julies new places


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I think we are going home today.. there was talk of stopping somewhere along the way home and meeting up with some friends.. I am thinking he will decide if we will stay then.. It is a cute little town called Winchester Bay. We have stayed there before... I am kinda missing our fur babies so I would opt to go home even thought I know we will have a great time 

It has been an amazing Anniversary.. we went to the jewelry store yesterday and he bought us both silver necklaces.. mine is in the shape of a heart  I'll have good connections later and will share some of the highlights  when I make it home!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well one thing I did work out today was a large box in the sitting room- mostly with recyclable glass jars- ordinary glasses are not acceptable for some reason.- so I am gradually reclaiming floor space here. The tv cabinet remains a problem. And tomorrow I must do another load of washing. Always slow going by hand.
> I have by the way found the book you sent me, so I am glad about that.
> Is the Wedding next Saturday?
> I am very partial to bacon and egg pie!


 :thumbup:

Norma, it sure sounds like you have things in control. Enjoy!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I do like the caplet construction. Don't know that I would wear it or who I could make it for, but it would be a fun thing to make. maybe make it for a doll for gd--haha


I can see you having a lot of fun with this pattern.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Enjoy the rest of your trip, Ronie! It sounds like you are having such a wonderful time!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I can see you having a lot of fun with this pattern.


I would, too, especially as doll item using some of the bright colored acrylic yarns that are lying around.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--sounds like your anniversary trip will have lots of wonderful memories. So happy for you.

Sue--that is such a nice idea to incorporate your grandmother's work in a project for your grandson. It will have special meaning. As much as I like the braided crochet connection that Chris did, I would worry about little fingers and toes getting caught in all the lacy holes. So I think I would recommend something that is more solid. Maybe a simple HDC row or two around the pieces that are then connected with a SC to create a small ridge. I don't think I would want anything too elaborate that would detract from the doily pattern itself.

Those Yarn Over doilies offer a lot of opportunity to do small lace patterns. It is always amazing to me the variations of these doilies. Human ingenuity is terrific.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Written only, though, no charts. Hmmm - sounds like a job for ... !*#SUPER BELLE#*!


Jane -- had a really good chuckle from this. As they say, "Thanks I needed that." I've spent all my knitting time since yesterday morning ripping or maybe I should say tinking. Found a mistake (one that is visible -- I don't worry about the others) and decided I could fix it by dropping 4 stitches and working them back up ..... NO. It was in a line of faggotting and I hadn't considered the twisted yarns. Well to make a long story short, on the last tink row to fix that problem I dropped another stitch (also in a faggotting section) so 2 more rows of ripping. Finally, Finally, have everything back on the needles and can go forward again. So thanks again......


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...I've spent all my knitting time since yesterday morning ripping ....


Oh, dear :-( Sorry about that.
It isn't so much having to knit it back up again, I find, but it takes so much longer to work backwards.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, dear :-( Sorry about that.
> It isn't so much having to knit it back up again, I find, but it takes so much longer to work backwards.


Belle, I am also sorry that you had to rip back so much. Yuck! I made a mistake in my lace advent scarf for Feb last night and didn't realize till I was almost done with all repeats. Now I am debating whether to rip. I think not as I am a believer in the galloping horse rule.

Jane I just found the page that has the download for the Mommes Lysedug that DFL charted. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-169999-1.html


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, that is one thing I am learning more and more about. DFL taught us to be able to drop stitches and fix mistakes. I am getting better and better at it. Believe it or not, I am learning how to do it with yo, k2tog on my SW. Some how my last row or two I have dropped stitches. And those are twisted as you k2 tog, so I had to learn how to pick them up with the crochet hook to give them a twist. Not perfect but they look good enough to me.  But it is a bit of fussing till you find the proper way to do the stitch you dropped. So glad you got it figured out. 

Oh, Ronie, it sounds like you are having a wonderful time. Safe travels back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Julie. I guess they do just have to get used to the new sounds. We have 2 Dogs. Both are Australian Shepherds. One is male and he is thinks he is a big lap dog. The other is smaller and is very much a herding dog. She is the one that is very sensitive to these new sounds and barking a lot.


The Australian Shepherd is usually a very intelligent dog- I am sure once things have settled and the new routine emerges she will settle down. I certainly hope so!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, it sounds like you are slowly settling in. How wonderful that a neighbor made you a bacon and egg. There is nothing like having good,caring neighbors. I hope this is a sign that you are in a good place.
> 
> Sue


The emphasis is on slow- Sue! And it does seem to be quite a little community- mostly families. Three of us have only just moved in- so I guess a lot will depend on how things develop, but so far so good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I love the 'Yarn Over' site. I did the Egeblad a few years back. It was a lot of fun but there was a instruction in there that had me tinking until I understood it
> 
> Sue I would do that stitch that Chris did.. it is very pretty.. also I like the idea of a half double around the edge it will give a sturdy edge and will show more than a sc
> 
> ...


There is one property that one could describe as 'interesting' but most are well looked after, which is good. Ringo is definitely making this his home- good that he is adjusting. Thank goodness the mornings are a little cooler now- just have to survive the hot afternoons! Although there is some rain about, the drought has not yet broken.
It will be a while before I have pictures, I think Ronie.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, that is one thing I am learning more and more about. DFL taught us to be able to drop stitches and fix mistakes. I am getting better and better at it. Believe it or not, I am learning how to do it with yo, k2tog on my SW. Some how my last row or two I have dropped stitches. And those are twisted as you k2 tog, so I had to learn how to pick them up with the crochet hook to give them a twist. Not perfect but they look good enough to me.  But it is a bit of fussing till you find the proper way to do the stitch you dropped. So glad you got it figured out.
> 
> .....


I, too, have struggled with dropped stitches in lace and cables. Cables are much easier I think than lace but in some situations I can do a pick up/correction. Others are still a mystery to me and tinkling is the only way to go.

Belle--I can feel your frustration. It always seems that once a mistake is made, another one is waiting in the winds to kick our butt while trying to correct the first. Personally, I think that happens when I let my frustration or annoyance get the better of myself. All it takes is a quick moment of letting the negative feelings surface and whammo, there goes another stitch! But glad you mastered the demon and are back on track.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Jane I just found the page that has the download for the Mommes Lysedug that DFL charted...


Thank you, Chris


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Norma, it sure sounds like you have things in control. Enjoy!


Thank you, I will :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, tinking is such a pain. Sorry it happened :thumbdown:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

I have 2 feathers done on my DreamBird. My question is do you think that using the gradually lighter purples as the background colors will look good. I think so but it was mentioned that I could use the variegated purple/orange as the background with solid feathers.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...do you think that using the gradually lighter purples as the background colors will look good...


I am not sure that I have seen one with a variegated background - only variegated feathers. I must check the FOs on Ravelry.
Looking good, BTW.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris, that is very pretty.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my Mountain Mist shawl after the 2nd clue. It is hard to capture the subtly of the colours in this yarn - which is beautifully soft. The beads are a light green but that is also not showing well. Done just in time for clue 3 which showed up early.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

A little late for Valentine's Day this year - but pretty:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hugs--kisses-2


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Chris, that is looking good. I don't see why you couldn't use the variegated background with solid feathers. Mine is on hold right now, midway through the third feather. I think it will be ok coming back to,it later.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> I have 2 feathers done on my DreamBird. My question is do you think that using the gradually lighter purples as the background colors will look good. I think so but it was mentioned that I could use the variegated purple/orange as the background with solid feathers.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, that is looking good. I am definitely behind with doing an extra chart B, but that is ok. I notice you can do extra repeats for several of the charts, which I may well do, if I seem to have enough yarn. I still haven't decided whether I will do any beading or not, maybe just right at the edging.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here is my Mountain Mist shawl after the 2nd clue. It is hard to capture the subtly of the colours in this yarn - which is beautifully soft. The beads are a light green but that is also not showing well. Done just in time for clue 3 which showed up early.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I am not sure that I have seen one with a variegated background - only variegated feathers. I must check the FOs on Ravelry.
> Looking good, BTW.


Thanks. I did notice one or 2 that had subtle color changes to the background. I have plenty of this yarn so I may wind up making 2 - both ways. I found yarn.com has the solid color yarn I used in 3 of the colors still so I may order a few of those skeins.

BTW, your shawl is lovely. I like the green beads.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Chris, that is very pretty.


Thank you Norma


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I have 2 feathers done on my DreamBird. My question is do you think that using the gradually lighter purples as the background colors will look good. I think so but it was mentioned that I could use the variegated purple/orange as the background with solid feathers.


I like it as you have done it, Chris!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Chris, that is looking good. I don't see why you couldn't use the variegated background with solid feathers. Mine is hold right now, midway through the third feather. I think II will be ok coming back to,it later.
> Sue


Thanks. I think I will probably try to complete this one before I start the second one. I really want to knit a pair of socks somewhere in between everything else. 
How's the weather by you? Are you getting any of this cold? It's supposed to go down to 8 below zero tonight. I am seriously contemplating moving to Jamaica and smoking dope. LOL


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like it as you have done it, Chris!


Thanks Julie. I like it too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It's cold and still quite windy. It was awfiul at one stage yesterday evening with the strong winds and the snow. It was like a blizzard. We could bArely see down the road. My dogs were really agitated by the winds and Imhad to bring them upstairs to my bedroom during the night. Looks like we lost a little piece of siding but otherwise no damage. I was very happy to be inside.
i think we are supposed to be below zero tonight too. Looks like we have a couple of chances for snow this coming week. I am definitely ready for spring now.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> Thanks. I think I will probably try to complete this one before I start the second one. I really want to knit a pair of socks somewhere in between everything else.
> How's the weather by you? Are you getting any of this cold? It's supposed to go down to 8 below zero tonight. I am seriously contemplating moving to Jamaica and smoking dope. LOL


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Chris, love your Dreambird start. Gorgeous colors. Have fun deciding what to do.

Jane, another gorgeous shawl in the making. Love the colorway.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> down to 8 below zero tonight. I am seriously contemplating moving to Jamaica and smoking dope. LOL


I'm with you on that one, Chris. We have bitter cold also, with blizzard warnings yesterday. It was really strange to have only 2 inches of snow, sunshine and bare roads with blizzard warnings. But you could be driving in the sunshine down those bare roads and the wind would kick up-white out!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Mountain Mist shawl after the 2nd clue. It is hard to capture the subtly of the colours in this yarn - which is beautifully soft. The beads are a light green but that is also not showing well. Done just in time for clue 3 which showed up early.


That is looking really lovely, Jane! Beautiful colorway and beads.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Chris, that is very pretty.


I agree - I think so, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Those really are works of art, aren't they? I also remember looking to the Eglesbad one with DFL.


I agree with you Caryn - they are definitely works of art!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for the link. I was surprised to find I already had it in my library.
> 
> Sue


I have it in my library already, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I think we are going home today.. there was talk of stopping somewhere along the way home and meeting up with some friends.. I am thinking he will decide if we will stay then.. It is a cute little town called Winchester Bay. We have stayed there before... I am kinda missing our fur babies so I would opt to go home even thought I know we will have a great time
> 
> It has been an amazing Anniversary.. we went to the jewelry store yesterday and he bought us both silver necklaces.. mine is in the shape of a heart  I'll have good connections later and will share some of the highlights  when I make it home!!!


So glad you've been having a wonderful getaway! I so love the Oregon Coast - just about anywhere along the way!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Working on my SW today. Had a magic knot come apart. Made a nasty knot right there, but it won't come apart again. No more magic knots for this one. Making knots with tails to be woven in.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I have 2 feathers done on my DreamBird. My question is do you think that using the gradually lighter purples as the background colors will look good. I think so but it was mentioned that I could use the variegated purple/orange as the background with solid feathers.


Nice work Chris. Not sure I understand. You have already begun with a black background. Are you thinking of redoing the project? Or adding different backgrounds as you work the shawl?

My personal druthers is to leave it all black background or change the black completely. But since you have done this much, would you really want to redo it all?

I also like the stark contrast betw your bright feathers and the black background. It strikes me that solid background with variegated feathers would work depending on the color combos and contrast. But the black background with either solid feathers or variegated one would work just as well.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Thanks. I think I will probably try to complete this one before I start the second one. I really want to knit a pair of socks somewhere in between everything else.
> How's the weather by you? Are you getting any of this cold? It's supposed to go down to 8 below zero tonight. I am seriously contemplating moving to Jamaica and smoking dope. LOL


would you like company?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--Your lates is another stunner. It is true, the 2nd pic shows the variations in the colors and they are subtle, soft and wonderful.

Bev--you have validated my feeling about magic knot. Others swear by it, but it never seems like a secure connection especially when the tails get cut so short. 

Do you like to weave in your ends on lace or knit the tails with the main strand for a few stitches?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> I have 2 feathers done on my DreamBird. My question is do you think that using the gradually lighter purples as the background colors will look good. I think so but it was mentioned that I could use the variegated purple/orange as the background with solid feathers.


Looking gorgeous Chris.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Mountain Mist shawl after the 2nd clue. It is hard to capture the subtly of the colours in this yarn - which is beautifully soft. The beads are a light green but that is also not showing well. Done just in time for clue 3 which showed up early.


Beautiful Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> It's cold and still quite windy. It was awfiul at one stage yesterday evening with the strong winds and the snow. It was like a blizzard. We could bArely see down the road. My dogs were really agitated by the winds and Imhad to bring them upstairs to my bedroom during the night. Looks like we lost a little piece of siding but otherwise no damage. I was very happy to be inside.
> i think we are supposed to be below zero tonight too. Looks like we have a couple of chances for snow this coming week. I am definitely ready for spring now.
> 
> Sue


Stay safe Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I'm with you on that one, Chris. We have bitter cold also, with blizzard warnings yesterday. It was really strange to have only 2 inches of snow, sunshine and bare roads with blizzard warnings. But you could be driving in the sunshine down those bare roads and the wind would kick up-white out!


Stay safe Bev 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ros. We got our running done in the morning yesterday and stayed in today. There was a 20 car pile up about 20 miles east of us on the interstate. And a young couple in our church were in two accidents yesterday. They are ok, though the car is totaled.

Tanya, I feel better about the magic knot in lace. I have never had one of those come apart. The thing about the SW is I am making a knot every 2 or 3 rows. That's an awful lot of magic knots to trust in. More than I care to. I think that knitting the tail in a couple of stitches is one I could go for also.

I also started out putting on way too many beads in my rows on the SW. Don't want to run out. With 5000 beads, it doesn't seem possible to run out. But with about 50 rows to bead, that's about 100 beads per row (580 stitches). So I have thinned out my beading quite a bit.  I keep thinking I should have a pattern-some swirls etc, but I guess I will just stick to random and see how it turns out. The picture of the shawl with the beads on shows them pretty thick though. Oh, well, I bought these long, long ago. I hope that I purchased enough. Oh, well. Just have to wait and see.  Not gonna fuss, just be happy with how it turns out.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ... on the last tink row to fix that problem I dropped another stitch (also in a faggotting section) so 2 more rows of ripping. Finally, Finally, have everything back on the needles and can go forward again. So thanks again......


Did you hear me empathizing with you very loudly from here?  I am glad you were able to get it worked out finally. I was having problems yesterday with only a couple of rows. I can't even imagine that many, and so tiny!!! SUPER BELLE indeed!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you, everyone, for your supportive comments on my Triangle of Happiness & Mountain Mist. Things on the go today kept me from responding individually.
Did anyone get a chance to cast on for the Sacré Coeur KAL? I had yarn & beads picked out but have had 2nd thoughts (that might be more like 4th thoughts) so I need to go back to the stash. I want to use fingering weight instead of lace - 3 of those on my needles right now. I need a change.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Chris, love your Dreambird start. Gorgeous colors. Have fun deciding what to do.
> 
> Jane, another gorgeous shawl in the making. Love the colorway.


I totally agree!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ros. We got our running done in the morning yesterday and stayed in today. There was a 20 car pile up about 20 miles east of us on the interstate. And a young couple in our church were in two accidents yesterday. They are ok, though the car is totaled.
> 
> Tanya, I feel better about the magic knot in lace. I have never had one of those come apart. The thing about the SW is I am making a knot every 2 or 3 rows. That's an awful lot of magic knots to trust in. More than I care to. I think that knitting the tail in a couple of stitches is one I could go for also.
> 
> I also started out putting on way too many beads in my rows on the SW. Don't want to run out. With 5000 beads, it doesn't seem possible to run out. But with about 50 rows to bead, that's about 100 beads per row (580 stitches). So I have thinned out my beading quite a bit.  I keep thinking I should have a pattern-some swirls etc, but I guess I will just stick to random and see how it turns out. The picture of the shawl with the beads on shows them pretty thick though. Oh, well, I bought these long, long ago. I hope that I purchased enough. Oh, well. Just have to wait and see.  Not gonna fuss, just be happy with how it turns out.


Great kudos to you. 5000 beads? The idea of it intimidates the heck out of me. Funny, I have counted stitches in some projects and the numbers are in the many 1000's but the idea of a1000 beads seems to make me cringe. I will just admire your work with them for the time being.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Chris, it seems that the contrast in colors is what makes the feather shawl so distinctive. Would you use the same solid colors or different, darker ones if you changed your background to the variegated yarn? They are all pretty colors. The bright with the black is stunning!

Stay safe in those weather extremes. Ours has really dropped here also. It is bitter cold out today.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

What a bummer Belle! I'm glad you had the patience to tink back and fix it.. I am afraid that I am one who would almost want to start over.. and then end up setting it aside until I calmed down a bit.. then I would very carefully fix it.. 

Chris that is looking really nice right now.. it is such a nice mix of colors and textures in this shawl that I am going to guess you can get as wild as you like  give it a try and if you don't care for it... frog back to a lifeline  just make sure you put a life line in 

Jane that is really looking nice. You are getting very fast with your beading


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Working on my SW today. Had a magic knot come apart. Made a nasty knot right there, but it won't come apart again. No more magic knots for this one. Making knots with tails to be woven in.


I am so with you there.... I have had them come apart on be too... also with lace weight yarn the Russian Join isn't a good join for me either!! 

You could move to Oregon Chris.. you can smoke the pot and still be warm... My thermometer says 82 but its in the sun the accurate one says it is 72  no wind and its almost 4pm .. we are loving it!!

Oh by the way we made it home about a hour ago!!! had a great time and my furbabies are thrilled to see us  as us them!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome home, Ronie!! My DD and SIL are in Portland this past week and this weekend. They had a gathering of college buddies there. I saw pictures of them on FB and wondered at the lack of winter attire.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Welcome home, Ronie!! My DD and SIL are in Portland this past week and this weekend. They had a gathering of college buddies there. I saw pictures of them on FB and wondered at the lack of winter attire.


thank you and your right.. we are down right warm right now!! Last week we were freezing with a winter storm that lasted for weeks... now the air is clean and fresh  I hope they are enjoying their stay. I have not been to Portland myself but I have been close


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I have 2 feathers done on my DreamBird. My question is do you think that using the gradually lighter purples as the background colors will look good. I think so but it was mentioned that I could use the variegated purple/orange as the background with solid feathers.


Chris, I like your Dreambird as is. I think the dark background with the variegated feathers is a stand out!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> would you like company?


YES! Hahaha! I see Ronnie says its 72 in Oregon today. Maybe we should move there.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> ?....... Finally, Finally, have everything back on the needles and can go forward again.


Oh no Belle. That is a bummer. But glad you are on the forward move again,


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie said:


> thank you and your right.. we are down right warm right now!! Last week we were freezing with a winter storm that lasted for weeks... now the air is clean and fresh  I hope they are enjoying their stay. I have not been to Portland myself but I have been close


Ronie, so glad you had a great getaway. I loved the sea lion pic. So you have winter weather for about a week out of the year? I am jealous. :hunf: :mrgreen:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Mountain Mist shawl after the 2nd clue. It is hard to capture the subtly of the colours in this yarn - which is beautifully soft. The beads are a light green but that is also not showing well. Done just in time for clue 3 which showed up early.


Beautiful! Looks like there is some purple in it? It seems like a good mountain mist color!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

sisu said:


> Chris, I like your Dreambird as is. I think the dark background with the variegated feathers is a stand out!


Thanks Caryn. I like it too. The thing is I have only 1 skein each of the solid colors that are in the pic. Using a really dark purple first, Tanya thought it was black. It's the way the lighting was. So I am hoping that since the colors compliment each other that it won't look too bad when I have to change to the next lighter shade of the solids. I will keep on going along and see how it looks when I get there.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I am so with you there.... I have had them come apart on be too... also with lace weight yarn the Russian Join isn't a good join for me either!!
> 
> You could move to Oregon Chris.. you can smoke the pot and still be warm... My thermometer says 82 but its in the sun the accurate one says it is 72  no wind and its almost 4pm .. we are loving it!!
> 
> Oh by the way we made it home about a hour ago!!! had a great time and my furbabies are thrilled to see us  as us them!


It's fun to be away, but alway nice to come back home, especially when fur babies are waiting! Your weather sounds wonderful. It is pretty cold even here in North Carolina. Was 15 this morning. Would be nice to be visiting back in FL.right now!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Beautiful! Looks like there is some purple in it? It seems like a good mountain mist color!


It gives an overall impression of grey but there is mauve & green in there. I thought that it was very suited to the title.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Ronie, so glad you had a great getaway. I loved the sea lion pic. So you have winter weather for about a week out of the year? I am jealous. :hunf: :mrgreen:


I wish!!! we are just having a fluke of warm weather. They call it Indian Summer and next week it could turn bitter cold.. but by far we _are_ much warmer than the east!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

That accident in Indiana was farther South than Indianapolis. Might explain the delay in my Cordennay thread arriving to the USPS center.

jscaplen -->I have the patterns in Word form...now that I have two different knitting fonts...I'm going to try my hand at this too.
http://www.yarnover.net/patterns/doilies/kunststrik/index.html
Written only, though, no charts. Hmmm - sounds like a job for ... !*#SUPER BELLE#*!
Thanks for this one...Mozilla Firefox didn't fight me getting the pattern: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hugs--kisses-2

eshlemania --> I've had Surgeon's knots come loose...thankfully before I start to stitch with them.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

http://jessieathome.com/2015/02/delia-slouch-hat.html

Just want to share this hat.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

VintageCrochet said:


> ...Just want to share this hat.


Cute 
I did an afghan where the squares close up like that. Actually 2 different ones... They were all loopy until the end & then you chained the loops together to get a great 3-D effect.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Spring is Coming (I hope) MKAL by Cozy Knits - free
"a light-weight cowl, perfect for when the weather starts to warm up"
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-is-coming-i-hope-mkal
No details yet on dates.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> YES! Hahaha! I see Ronnie says its 72 in Oregon today. Maybe we should move there.


I was thinking the same thing. The idea of 70* weather right now seems unreal. This winter is sooooo extra cold without any decent break at all. Oregon, Washington sounds pretty good right now. I was looking forward to meeting Sunday afternoon with some people who I wanted to get to know better and it was cancelled due to icey roads. Today I need to get out in this super frigid weather and am not looking forward to it. Back up heat has been coming on in the house even with the thermostat turned down to 60*. House cannot hold heat well this year. Makes it hard to mobilize and do anything. It is having a big impact on me with knitting which is frustrating. Enough already!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, the Mountain Mist is lovely is lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--are you saying you don't have enough of the background color, the dark purple? Can you get any more of it? I think part of the drama of the Dreambird is the great contrast. If I now understand your question, changing the background as you work and the feathers also changing will create a much more muted effect and a lot of the drama will be lost.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Just had a fun time finding the directory on THIS computer with the center start doilies from kunststrik. All y'all need is the single repeat from row 1 to finish. I'll even include the cast on amount on page ... with legend (hopefully). Is PDF fine?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Interesting stitch here - : Ribboned Stockinette Stitch Prayer Shawl by Louis Chicquette
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ribboned-stockinette-stitch-prayer-shawl

She has a number of shawls/scarves for free - some are very similar, though, or too bulky for my taste.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&designer=Louis%20Chicquette&availability=free&sort=date


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Vintage Crochet, interesting hat. 

Kaixixang, are you doing charts for those lovely doilies???

Jane, lovely links. I don't do much bulky lately, but these look so warm and we are sooooooo cold this morning. 

Tanya, hang in there. We are at the end of Feb and in March the sun comes back here in Indiana and it's all downhill from there.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Interesting stitch here - : Ribboned Stockinette Stitch Prayer Shawl by Louis Chicquette
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ribboned-stockinette-stitch-prayer-shawl
> 
> She has a number of shawls/scarves for free - some are very similar, though, or too bulky for my taste.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&designer=Louis%20Chicquette&availability=free&sort=date


Thanx for sending these. They are very basic cold weather type scarves and much denser than your usual preferences

Is the French for Louise Louis? 
I thought it was a male knitter and the designs feel very male in their stitch density and patterns.

I liked the Ribboned one, your first link, but it would not open for me. Maybe later it will. I wanted to check out the stitch pattern. There seems to be a twist in it that I wanted to check out. It is like a stretched out linen stitch.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Vintage Crochet, interesting hat.
> 
> Kaixixang, are you doing charts for those lovely doilies???
> 
> ...


I keep telling myself that, too. The annual winter fatigue and cabin fever syndrome. But sometimes one can only vent to get thru. I set up a tray of broccoli seeds for sprouts last week and they definitely sprouted. Will harvest them today or tomorrow I think. Really need to see something growing. I also have tarragon that never got transplanted last year and the little 4 pack flat did not completely die in the sun so I have a couple of small tarragon plants growing.

Toni--I think you wanted to know how sprouting in soil would work. It did but the seedlings/sprouts are thinly spaced so several trays need to be started one after the other to provide enough for decent eating. I can see eating my whole tray in one setting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I keep telling myself that, too. The annual winter fatigue and cabin fever syndrome. But sometimes one can only vent to get thru. I set up a tray of broccoli seeds for sprouts last week and they definitely sprouted. Will harvest them today or tomorrow I think. Really need to see something growing. I also have tarragon that never got transplanted last year and the little 4 pack flat did not completely die in the sun so I have a couple of small tarragon plants growing.
> 
> Toni--I think you wanted to know how sprouting in soil would work. It did but the seedlings/sprouts are thinly spaced so several trays need to be started one after the other to provide enough for decent eating. I can see eating my whole tray in one setting.


Edit--what I should add is that setting up seed flats in my house is a nightmare as I can never get enough direct sun. End result is etiolated sprouts but I thought I would give doing sprouts for direct eating a try. A few are showing some decent thickness in the stem but most are a little puny.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Is the French for Louise Louis?
> I thought it was a male knitter...


I didn't even look at the name - I just sexistly (I think that I invented a new word) assumed that it was a female.


> I liked the Ribboned one, your first link, but it would not open for me...


If it won't open for you, I can send you a copy.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle So sorry you had to frog. Although I got a chuckle out of your comment on fixing only the visible mistakes. I realized that I had swapped the SSK's and K2TOG's on three of the four panels of one row on the baby blanket. But I decided that since there are over 600 stitches in a row that I would not tink back and thus hope that it would not be too obvious. The mistakes are at the beginning of a vertical repeat of slanted decreases but are on top of a YO in the row below (does that make sense?) so we shall see. I hope to finish this blanket tonight or tomorrow night as it has to be in NJ by Friday. Yep, I'll be overnighting it.

Glad you had a great trip Ronie. It is really nice to get away once in a while.

Nice to hear you have good neighbors Julie. I am sure that is a relief.

Your Dreambird is going to be quite stunning Chris. The feathers will stand out dramatically.

I see greens and purples in your Mountain Mist yarn Jane. And I do see the beads. Looks like it will be another great shawl.

5000 beads on one shawl! You go girl! Even if you knock off a few hundred I am sure your shawl will be a stunner Bev.

Come. To. Florida. We are cold (for us) right now, around 63 (17C) and saw 40's over the weekend, which we will get again this weekend. But no blizzards, no ice, no snow. And only two seasons: hot, and not as hot.  I do not miss living in a cold climate. I am originally from New Hampshire so do know what actual cold weather is. Which is why I am here. 

Hope all have a good day and stay safe and warm. Except for Julie, I hope she gets some cooler weather 

Melanie


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone! Thanks for the pattern links.. some of those bulky scarfs would make nice couch throws  
Interesting hat Vintage Crochet. It looks like it was made with a bulky yarn too.. 
Jane has there been a decision on what pattern you are going to use for your KAL?? I am starting to get the itch for some more lace knitting  
I just can't seem to get into these dishcloths. I do have them started so I will finish them. I will most likely start them up again today.. I didn't do much knitting at all on my trip.. 
Tanya it does sound like cabin fever.. I hope you get your sunshine soon... Living in my area it is very common for us to have a deficiency in vitamin D because we can go 300 days of clouds or fog! We have been lucky lately, I think that is why I am so overjoyed when the sun does come out.. these things go in phases... next winter could be mild for the East and bitter in the West.. so we are soaking up as much as we can now


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Belle So sorry you had to frog. Although I got a chuckle out of your comment on fixing only the visible mistakes. I realized that I had swapped the SSK's and K2TOG's on three of the four panels of one row on the baby blanket. But I decided that since there are over 600 stitches in a row that I would not tink back and thus hope that it would not be too obvious. The mistakes are at the beginning of a vertical repeat of slanted decreases but are on top of a YO in the row below (does that make sense?) so we shall see. I hope to finish this blanket tonight or tomorrow night as it has to be in NJ by Friday. Yep, I'll be overnighting it.
> 
> Glad you had a great trip Ronie. It is really nice to get away once in a while.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Melanie! It is good to have good neighbours, and for allowing that we could do with some cooler weather (and some rain)!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane has there been a decision on what pattern you are going to use for your KAL?? ...


I posted the results of the "poll" last week. The #1 pick was Snowdrop with Teahouse & Cat's Paw coming in after that. I got the impression that people wanted to pick the project that they preferred from that.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

These are center-start doilies...but I cannot see denying all y'all the chance to work with them. DO let me know if I've miscounted on any line...I can grab the text with FoxIt Reader and rework as necessary. You can't do that with the plain Adobe reader.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I posted the results of the "poll" last week. The #1 pick was Snowdrop with Teahouse & Cat's Paw coming in after that. I got the impression that people wanted to pick the project that they preferred from that.


oh ok.. I missed that post or I got so involved with other things that I forgot!!!

So am I correct is guessing that we will pick one or the other? I can wait until you have your week to post .. I was just wondering about my yarn choices..

Has anyone had any experience with the bamboo silk? Does it block nice??


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> These are center-start doilies...but I cannot see denying all y'all the chance to work with them. DO let me know if I've miscounted on any line...I can grab the text with FoxIt Reader and rework as necessary. You can't do that with the plain Adobe reader.


thank you so much for this.. it will be great fun to play with


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...So am I correct is guessing that we will pick one or the other? I can wait until you have your week to post .. I was just wondering about my yarn choices...


The reason that I posted that last week was so that people would have whatever they needed ready to roll.
I will be knitting Snowdrop. & will use some beds - but not too many - mostly to give it some weight in the ends. I have to remember to have a closer look at the pattern in the next couple of days to decide on placement.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> oh ok.. I missed that post ...


I had to do some hunting to find that post - KP definitely needs a better search feature - or I need to learn how to use it more effectively...
It was during the last LP thread:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-314784-98.html

The links to the patterns are in there & I mention the amounts of yarn needed, etc. I also included the link to the original post if needed.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This looks interesting - just a skin of fingering - nice border (Magnolia Mini Shawl by Hiroko Payne)
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/magnolia-mini-shawl


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Kaixixang, Thanks. Gonna print that out, cause if I don't I will never find it again. So pretty. It will probably be years till I work on it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful pattern, Kaixixang!

And lots of other nice ones. 

Take care and happy stitching!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This looks interesting - just a skin of fingering - nice border (Magnolia Mini Shawl by Hiroko Payne)
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/magnolia-mini-shawl


That does look interesting - and I have so many skeins of fingering - could use many of them up! Thanks for the pattern. I've saved it to my library.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I had to do some hunting to find that post - KP definitely needs a better search feature - or I need to learn how to use it more effectively...
> It was during the last LP thread:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-314784-98.html
> 
> The links to the patterns are in there & I mention the amounts of yarn needed, etc. I also included the link to the original post if needed.


I do remember these conversations  I was just wondering if there was a definite pattern picked or if we were still choosing between the two  I have more than enough for either one of these. I made sure that I got enough last weekend when I went to the store!! I am really wanting to use the Bamboo silk.. it is so soft and pretty.. but if it doesn't hold the block very well like my cotton didn't then I will use something else I have


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I am really wanting to use the Bamboo silk.... but if it doesn't hold the block very well...


I don't have any experience with it. Bamboo, I have been told, has a tendency to split but I don't know how it behaves in a blend.
There is a Ravelry group devoted to yarn. Maybe you could ask there.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

A couple of lacy shawls by Knit Nana:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mirno
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fabiola-2


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I do remember these conversations  I was just wondering if there was a definite pattern picked...


The idea was to have us working together - not to be too proscriptive, although it would be nice if it was just the one. I think there will be a few people working on each of them so you'd have company whichever you picked.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Has anyone else seen this free pattern? It is free until 2/20. http://www.ilikeknitting.com/knitting-hat-patterns/frozen-snowflake-hat/?mqsc=AFKSOLOC021615


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Has anyone else seen this free pattern? ...snowflake-hat...


Looks like it would be a comfortable fit.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Has anyone else seen this free pattern? It is free until 2/20. http://www.ilikeknitting.com/knitting-hat-patterns/frozen-snowflake-hat/?mqsc=AFKSOLOC021615


like this hat and saved it. despite the lace it looks warm in an alpaca yarn


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> A couple of lacy shawls by Knit Nana:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mirno
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fabiola-2


Nice. saved in ravelry

Seems I can no longer download pattern files on my computer. The Preview feature doesn't work and the download feature doesn't allow files to be opened from that list. No information online about this problem or this feature. So just another thing to add on to the aggravation list.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This looks interesting - just a skin of fingering - nice border (Magnolia Mini Shawl by Hiroko Payne)
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/magnolia-mini-shawl


This is one of the patterns that I cannot download but like it a lot. Looks like my speed these days--small enough that I can handle even thinking of getting it done and might even wear it myself. If you can send me the pattern that would be appreciated.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> If it won't open for you, I can send you a copy.


Women can't be sexist: we dont have the power. We can be biased; we can be prejudiced; but we cannot be sexist.

Making up language is one of the fun things in life.

And I would love a copy of the pattern.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KX--thanx for the Alita pattern. 

Now that download worked but none from Ravelry!!!!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Toni--I think you wanted to know how sprouting in soil would work. It did but the seedlings/sprouts are thinly spaced so several trays need to be started one after the other to provide enough for decent eating. I can see eating my whole tray in one setting.


Tanya, I also wanted to know about the sprouts. So, do you actually pull the whole thing out of the soil, or just cut the tops? And once you harvest, is that it? You would have to plant them again? Seems easier to do them in water in a jar.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Chris--are you saying you don't have enough of the background color, the dark purple? Can you get any more of it? I think part of the drama of the Dreambird is the great contrast. If I now understand your question, changing the background as you work and the feathers also changing will create a much more muted effect and a lot of the drama will be lost.


Well I just ordered 3 skeins of what I believe is the same color. The balls of yarn don't have names, only numbers and online it has names. I'm sure that when I ordered that batch of 5 colors from Herschner's that they had names, but that was last year and not available at Herschner's any longer.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I posted the results of the "poll" last week. The #1 pick was Snowdrop with Teahouse & Cat's Paw coming in after that. I got the impression that people wanted to pick the project that they preferred from that.


If I do work on this project, I just might do the Snowdrop too. As it is I don't have enough time to do everything. So if I start that one I'm sure that it will get completed eventually.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Tanya, I also wanted to know about the sprouts. So, do you actually pull the whole thing out of the soil, or just cut the tops? And once you harvest, is that it? You would have to plant them again? Seems easier to do them in water in a jar.


Yes, that is right. You pull the sprouts up, rinse them off and eat. I never did it this way before and thought i would give it a try. Like everything there are pro's and con's. I liked that I didn't have to be fussing with rinsing and changing the water in a jar daily. However, I think that you may be able to get a better crop in the jars and they take up less space than a seed flat. I probably spread about 1-2 TBS of seeds in a flat the size of a 24 cell seed flat. My next crop will be in a jar I think just to see what works better for me. But either way, I like being able to do sprouts whenever I want and i can control the size of the crop.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> These are center-start doilies...but I cannot see denying all y'all the chance to work with them. DO let me know if I've miscounted on any line...I can grab the text with FoxIt Reader and rework as necessary. You can't do that with the plain Adobe reader.


Thanks Kaixixang, you are awesome.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Well I just ordered 3 skeins of what I believe is the same color. The balls of yarn don't have names, only numbers and online it has names. I'm sure that when I ordered that batch of 5 colors from Herschner's that they had names, but that was last year and not available at Herschner's any longer.


Hope your colors match or are close enough. It might be possible to alternate the old with the new to mute any difference. What was the yarn that you used? Do you like Herschner's? I only used them once for some cotton.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Women can't be sexist: we dont have the power. We can be biased; we can be prejudiced; but we cannot be sexist.
> 
> Making up language is one of the fun things in life.
> 
> And I would love a copy of the pattern.


For some reason this reminded me of a Betty White quote I recently saw on Facebook. Why do people say "grow some balls"? Balls are weak and sensitive. If you wanna be tough, grow a vagina. Those things can take a pounding. 
― Betty White


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> Has anyone else seen this free pattern? It is free until 2/20. http://www.ilikeknitting.com/knitting-hat-patterns/frozen-snowflake-hat/?mqsc=AFKSOLOC021615


Printed this one out. Alpaca will be very warm, even with the lace. I have a lace headband and fingerless mitts in alpaca and they are ever so warm.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Hope your colors match or are close enough. It might be possible to alternate the old with the new to mute any difference. What was the yarn that you used? Do you like Herschner's? I only used them once for some cotton.


I have some lovely wool yarn from Herschner's brand that was on sale over a year ago. It seemed a good price. And this yarn is Wool DK and also is quite nice. But it seems I just got lucky wih both purchases. I get their newsletters periodically and I always look at the yarns that are on sale and a lot of times there is nothing interesting for me. And this DK yarn does say 'close out' on yarn.com. Here is the link to that yarn http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/0E5EC640-FA41-4B74-A918-F18B5D90A313/productID/6FA0BFF1-CF59-451D-BC51-CF643E176C4C/


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I have some lovely wool yarn from Herschner's brand that was on sale over a year ago. It seemed a good price. And this yarn is Wool DK and also is quite nice. But it seems I just got lucky wih both purchases. I get their newsletters periodically and I always look at the yarns that are on sale and a lot of times there is nothing interesting for me. And this DK yarn does say 'close out' on yarn.com. Here is the link to that yarn http://www.yarn.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/0E5EC640-FA41-4B74-A918-F18B5D90A313/productID/6FA0BFF1-CF59-451D-BC51-CF643E176C4C/


This does sound nice. I love when I order blind and love what I get. Other times I have bought and wondered what the heck was wrong with me. My yarns from WEBS (the site you sent) have generally been good selections even if I didn't know what I wanted to make with them. I have gotten merino yarns from WEBS that were like butter to hold and work with. But like you I have bought discontinued lines, and then made myself a bit coo coo trying to find more.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Printed this one out. Alpaca will be very warm, even with the lace. I have a lace headband and fingerless mitts in alpaca and they are ever so warm.


Alpaca seriously deserves its rep for warmth and softness.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> For some reason this reminded me of a Betty White quote I recently saw on Facebook. Why do people say "grow some balls"? Balls are weak and sensitive. If you wanna be tough, grow a vagina. Those things can take a pounding.
> ― Betty White


Thanx for the laugh. Always liked that woman


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...The Preview feature doesn't work...


Apple is no longer supporting Preview which rots my socks. Don't you have Adobe reader?


> ...download feature doesn't allow files to be opened from that list...


I would think that it is because it cannot find a suitable application to open it. If you have a pdf reader, try dragging the file to that application icon - or launch the application & open the file via the File/Open File menu option.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...If you can send me the pattern that would be appreciated.


You would need to PM me your email address.
Is it that the file won't *open* or won't *download*?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...― Betty White


Gotta love her!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I would think that it is because it cannot find a suitable application to open it. If you have a pdf reader, try dragging the file to that application icon - or launch the application & open the file via the File/Open File menu option.


Thank you. I was going nuts and of course I always think it is me being so unsavy with computers.

I do have adobe so why doesn't it automatically launch as it does on a PC?

And should I shut down Preview and/or remove it form the computer?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You would need to PM me your email address.
> Is it that the file won't *open* or won't *download*?


the files look like they download but won't open. i will pm you my email


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Has anyone else seen this free pattern? It is free until 2/20. http://www.ilikeknitting.com/knitting-hat-patterns/frozen-snowflake-hat/?mqsc=AFKSOLOC021615


Hadn't seen that one. It looks really interesting and I've printed off a copy for myself. Thanks, Toni, for sharing it with us.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> the files look like they download but won't open. i will pm you my email


When I start having those kinds of problems, I need to run my virus scan and do a recovery/system restore to an earlier date before the problems. Does this help?

Glad you all like the lace hat.  I am currently working on a shawl out of alpaca and silk. It is wonderful!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> For some reason this reminded me of a Betty White quote I recently saw on Facebook. Why do people say "grow some balls"? Balls are weak and sensitive. If you wanna be tough, grow a vagina. Those things can take a pounding.
> ― Betty White


  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...I am currently working on a shawl out of alpaca and silk. It is wonderful!!!


Pics please!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> When I start having those kinds of problems, I need to run my virus scan and do a recovery/system restore to an earlier date before the problems. Does this help?
> 
> Glad you all like the lace hat.  I am currently working on a shawl out of alpaca and silk. It is wonderful!!!


I need to learn how to do that on this MAC computer. It has taken way to long to try and get a new Adobe reader on this computer which just happened at this insanely early hour. Computer really not working properly--never has.

What brand alpaca/silk are you using? Sounds delicious.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...a new Adobe reader ...


Is the new one opening files?
What about pdf files you had on your computer from before which you could open. Can you still open them?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Is the new one opening files?
> What about pdf files you had on your computer from before which you could open. Can you still open them?


Yes. Just spent some time playing with it. Also learned that the Download file which sits in the Dock can be changed to a list instead of that annoying fan which is not stable. A pdf file should be able to be opened by any pdf reader. I think the problem will be if I back up and then want to install my files on a PC. I am afraid that even tho it is a pdf file it is affected by whether it is a Mac or PC. I just bought an external hard drive to clone my computer and was told they make different ones for these 2 types of computers.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Given all the nonsense that I am dealing with these days, I think I will make the Snowdrop in red cashmere (at least the current thought). I have the yarn in lace weight and it is not a very demanding looking pattern. About as much as my neurology will handle right now. Am looking forward to starting a project with some substance to it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...the Download file which sits in the Dock ...


There are several ways to access that but via the Dock was the easiest way to explain it to you. (I assume that you got my email on that.)


> I am afraid that even tho it is a pdf file it is affected by whether it is a Mac or PC.


No - it will open on either platform. I frequently work back & forth between Macs & PCs.


> they make different ones for these 2 types of computers.


Get one that is formatted for your PC - the Mac shouldn't have any problem with it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...I think I will make the Snowdrop in red cashmere ...


Sounds lovely.
I think that I will use Knit Picks Glimmer in the colourway Jay - with size 8/0 clear rainbow beads.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I am halfway through the bind off!! Only about two hours of binding off work to go!! Yes, over four hours to bind off - 676 stitches on the needles and I am doing a picot bind off which adds stitches, and of course I am a sloooow knitter. But I should be able to finish it after work if I don't cook dinner again, lol.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Get one that is formatted for your PC - the Mac shouldn't have any problem with it.


Oh, that is good to know. I will try the one for the PC first and play with it beta the 2 computers.

Does this hold true for cloning the computers as well as simply saving documents?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Does this hold true for cloning the computers ....


Not sure what you mean by cloning? Is your PC still in the shop?


> as well as simply saving documents?


Not all documents will be compatible with both computers - pdf files, jpgs - that kind of thing is fine. Otherwise, you have to have software that has the appropriate translators. For instance, Pages will open Word but not necessarily the other way around.

When you refer to Preview are you talking about the thumbnail view that you get when you browse files or the actual Application which opens pdf & graphics files?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I am halfway through the bind off!! Only about two hours of binding off work to go!! Yes, over four hours to bind off - 676 stitches on the needles and I am doing a picot bind off which adds stitches, and of course I am a sloooow knitter. But I should be able to finish it after work if I don't cook dinner again, lol.


Yay, Melanie!!! You go girl!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> For some reason this reminded me of a Betty White quote I recently saw on Facebook. Why do people say "grow some balls"? Balls are weak and sensitive. If you wanna be tough, grow a vagina. Those things can take a pounding.
> ― Betty White


She's so funny!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is great news Melanie!!!! The last think I Kitchenered (my made up word ) took me 2 hours!! but wow was it worth it ... 

I'm just checking in with everyone... I am getting ready to head out the door for my 3 mile walk.. I'm not in the mood for it.. but it is so pretty out there when we are walking.. plus it sets the mood for my day and I have lots more energy. So I will go... 

I was thinking of doing the Cats Paw and put beads where the toes are... I'm still thinking.. they are paws prints so maybe it won't work. I have a few more days to finalize my thoughts.. I have some beautiful peach yarn that I have been saving that would work also ... I love having a stash to knit out of ... unlike when I was first building it and I have lots of skeins that are not big enough for any 1 project.. LOL Those are going into my stash buster project I am starting on the first.. Clean out as much odds and ends as possible and then continue to build!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

My Mystery dishcloth is showing a large 2 forming on the top and long vertical on the bottom in front of the 16. I think it may be a flag


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Not all documents will be compatible with both computers - pdf files, jpgs - that kind of thing is fine. Otherwise, you have to have software that has the appropriate translators. For instance, Pages will open Word but not necessarily the other way around.
> 
> When you refer to Preview are you talking about the thumbnail view that you get when you browse files or the actual Application which opens pdf & graphics files?


Cloning is copying the entire hard drive with all the programs and access codes as well as the files we put in documents, videos, pictures, etc. It is not the same as simply copying files. This shop that screwed up my HD also destroyed a super expensive homeopathy program that is out of support period. I cannot afford to buy another program and am thinking of suing this business as they won't take responsibility for the damage they caused. However, if they cloned my HD it would have had all those program files. Further, once you clone your HD you cannot simply add files to the cloning. If you try to add files it will erase your previous cloning. So better to have an external HD dedicated just to this purpose it seems

Preview: there was an icon on the Dock for preview and it seemed to be a separate program just like Adobe. It is listed in the Applications section of the computer. That is what is not working. It is still on the computer but I finally found out how to make Adobe the default program to open these pdf and graphic files.

Okay, we are talking the same thing about sharing files beta Mac's and PC's. I was told that Mac's can have a program installed to read PC files. It is also why I began to save all my documents and patterns in PDF form. Didn't know this could be done before, or how to do it. The Mac let's me save this way. Not sure my PC always does. I can convert my Word Perfect files on the PC to PDF files AFTER I save them as WP file. Cannot say why this is so but it seems to be what I have to do.

I definitely admire people like our KX who likes to delve into these tech intricacies and retain the knowledge of how to use them.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I am halfway through the bind off!! Only about two hours of binding off work to go!! Yes, over four hours to bind off - 676 stitches on the needles and I am doing a picot bind off which adds stitches, and of course I am a sloooow knitter. But I should be able to finish it after work if I don't cook dinner again, lol.


Way to go Melanie!! We are all anxious to have a peek at it. I hope you aren't in such a hurry to send off that you forget to take a picture for us


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Cloning is copying the entire hard drive with all the programs and access codes as well as the files we put in documents, videos, pictures, etc. It is not the same as simply copying files. This shop that screwed up my HD also destroyed a super expensive homeopathy program that is out of support period. I cannot afford to buy another program and am thinking of suing this business as they won't take responsibility for the damage they caused. However, if they cloned my HD it would have had all those program files. Further, once you clone your HD you cannot simply add files to the cloning. If you try to add files it will erase your previous cloning. So better to have an external HD dedicated just to this purpose it seems
> 
> Preview: there was an icon on the Dock for preview and it seemed to be a separate program just like Adobe. It is listed in the Applications section of the computer. That is what is not working. It is still on the computer but I finally found out how to make Adobe the default program to open these pdf and graphic files.
> 
> ...


Since you just might have a program that allows use of MS Windows programs...Let me look up the FoxIt Reader site: http://www.foxitsoftware.com/Secure_PDF_Reader/

This way, if I send a PDF file with a lot of words (The adapted foreign center-start doily you just successfully downloaded), you can go to word mode (per page) and grab every line into your Open Office and edit around any mistakes. PM me if you're unsure how to re-save into the PDF as I can take the emailed re-edit and save back into the "original" before reposting onto the current Lace Party.

I know it sounds complicated...but unless you have the same programs that originally created the PDF it can be difficult to edit. My Corel Word Perfect X4 can take most PDF and convert EVERYTHING into DOC or back to PDF...but on THIS machine I only have three programs:
Open Office 4.0.1
FoxIt Reader v6+
MS Office 2010

I think I did quite well with the knitting font...even though I kept the clips for the legend I used the fonts separated by commas so that everyone would have a clear square-by-square chart. I chose the font without the border...but that didn't stop me from specifying borders around the stitches.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sounds lovely.
> I think that I will use Knit Picks Glimmer in the colourway Jay - with size 8/0 clear rainbow beads.


I was actually considering using a metallic carry along thread with the red cashmere. I also have this very fine wool cone from LB in dark charcoal but think it will diminish the effect of the red cashmere.

Let me ask you about beading in scarves: when you have a beaded scarf do you feel the beads against your neck when wearing it? Shawls are worn across the back and other less sensitive body parts but on the neck it seems there might be some discomfort.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Way to go Melanie!! We are all anxious to have a peek at it. I hope you aren't in such a hurry to send off that you forget to take a picture for us


Hear ye, hear ye!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Since you just might have a program that allows use of MS Windows programs...Let me look up the FoxIt Reader site: http://www.foxitsoftware.com/Secure_PDF_Reader/
> 
> This way, if I send a PDF file with a lot of words (The adapted foreign center-start doily you just successfully downloaded), you can go to word mode (per page) and grab every line into your Open Office and edit around any mistakes. PM me if you're unsure how to re-save into the PDF as I can take the emailed re-edit and save back into the "original" before reposting onto the current Lace Party.
> 
> ...


My WP version is WP 12 so it is now about 3? yrs old. My PC offers the option of opening WP in Word format which I don't use. Guess I don't trust it. But I used to save WP documents as .doc files for people who couldn't open up WP files. That has not been a problem for some time now--why? don't know.

You did lose me in the last paragraph regarding the fonts. I am not getting how to use the fonts at all for charting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is great news Melanie!!!! The last think I Kitchenered (my made up word ) took me 2 hours!! but wow was it worth it ...
> 
> I'm just checking in with everyone... I am getting ready to head out the door for my 3 mile walk.. I'm not in the mood for it.. but it is so pretty out there when we are walking.. plus it sets the mood for my day and I have lots more energy. So I will go...
> 
> I was thinking of doing the Cats Paw and put beads where the toes are... I'm still thinking.. they are paws prints so maybe it won't work. I have a few more days to finalize my thoughts.. I have some beautiful peach yarn that I have been saving that would work also ... I love having a stash to knit out of ... unlike when I was first building it and I have lots of skeins that are not big enough for any 1 project.. LOL Those are going into my stash buster project I am starting on the first.. Clean out as much odds and ends as possible and then continue to build!


Spent yesterday with a woman visiting from Seattle. She came upstate with family and got roped into bringing in firewood. All she could say was that it was a different cultural experience! And it was the very coldest day yesterday. I joined them to go looking for houses for daughter and other son. Poor woman was clearly out of her comfort zone. And to make matters worse she was recounting that almost every trip to NY is in rotten weather. Poor woman!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Spent yesterday with a woman visiting from Seattle. She came upstate with family and got roped into bringing in firewood. All she could say was that it was a different cultural experience! And it was the very coldest day yesterday. I joined them to go looking for houses for daughter and other son. Poor woman was clearly out of her comfort zone. And to make matters worse she was recounting that almost every trip to NY is in rotten weather. Poor woman!


It sounds like she needs to go in the summer time when the weather is nice ... It rains a lot in Seattle and from what I hear it is pretty cold up there.. although I have never been.. I do think that if she was use to Seattle weather that the snow and freezing temps would be quite a change for her .. I would hope she would see the beauty of your State


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Spent yesterday with a woman visiting from Seattle. She came upstate with family and got roped into bringing in firewood. All she could say was that it was a different cultural experience! And it was the very coldest day yesterday. I joined them to go looking for houses for daughter and other son. Poor woman was clearly out of her comfort zone. And to make matters worse she was recounting that almost every trip to NY is in rotten weather. Poor woman!


I bet it was a shock to her. Especially since we are having sunny and high 50s here right now. Cool overnight but really nice days.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Way to go, Melanie! I hope you were able to get it finished up last night. (after a quick skim through, I hope I have my timing correct.)

The alpaca and silk yarn I am using is KnitPicks that I got on a sale one time. You will get to see photos when my workshop is announced. 

Have a great day!!!

Hang in there with your computer, Tanya. :?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> It sounds like she needs to go in the summer time when the weather is nice ... It rains a lot in Seattle and from what I hear it is pretty cold up there.. although I have never been.. I do think that if she was use to Seattle weather that the snow and freezing temps would be quite a change for her .. I would hope she would see the beauty of your State


It does rain a lot but not as much as most people think (although it probably seems like it to a lot to people not from here and definitely seems neverending to us at times). It's not necessarily so cold but it can be at times. We actually have a pretty mild climate here, so that lady visiting out Tanya's way was undoubtedly overwhelmed by the cold they are having and all the snow!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It does rain a lot but not as much as most people think (although it probably seems like it to a lot to people not from here and definitely seems neverending to us at times). It's not necessarily so cold but it can be at times. We actually have a pretty mild climate here, so that lady visiting out Tanya's way was undoubtedly overwhelmed by the cold they are having and all the snow!


My daughter lived in Seattle for awhile and spent time on the fishing boats in Alaska so I have a diary of conversations about the weather there. It is clearly warmer than NYS and much greyer. That was her take on the weather as we did have a very sunny day despite the bitter cold of yesterday. It was somewhat overwhelming to her as she kept talking about it. But it was a pleasant day as daughter and son found a house they wanted to bid on and they helped me with the firewood which I appreciated and my rotten tenant who we overwhelmed with out multiple presence. Can you believe this woman acts like it was my fault asking her to pay her rent and a character defect of mine that I think she has been dishonest as she tries to skip out without me knowing. We wound up calling the police while there so this sweet Seattle woman had quite a full day of adventure in the NE.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Way to go, Melanie! I hope you were able to get it finished up last night. (after a quick skim through, I hope I have my timing correct.)
> 
> The alpaca and silk yarn I am using is KnitPicks that I got on a sale one time. You will get to see photos when my workshop is announced.
> 
> Hang in there with your computer, Tanya. :?


Hanging in is all we can do somedays.😊


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Hanging in is all we can do somedays.😊


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It does rain a lot but not as much as most people think (although it probably seems like it to a lot to people not from here and definitely seems neverending to us at times). It's not necessarily so cold but it can be at times. We actually have a pretty mild climate here, so that lady visiting out Tanya's way was undoubtedly overwhelmed by the cold they are having and all the snow!


That is pretty much what I thought... to us a drizzle is as normal as anything  Most of us from the Pacific Northwest don't even pay attention to the drizzles or mist.. But like you said when it rains it can go on forever.. I know Portland gets more rain than I do... and I think most of the western towns are much more mild than the eastern part of our State's 
Oh gosh Tanya.. what drama.. she most definitely had a trip to remember... I bet she will glad to be home  and I hope you had a better time of it with your tenant.. some feel you owe them... it is sad


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have meant to share the cowl picture I made for my son's GF... she looks really good in jewel tones  and she really likes the cowl.. it fits her really well.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have meant to share the cowl picture I made for my son's GF... she looks really good in jewel tones  and she really likes the cowl.. it fits her really well.


What's not to like! She looks super in that cowl. What a nice gift for her. I love that it can be worn over her head like that, :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey, all, there is a coupon code "hearts" for one free pattern by Kim Sequeira on ravelry until 2/28/15.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I have meant to share the cowl picture I made for my son's GF... she looks really good in jewel tones  and she really likes the cowl.. it fits her really well.


It looks great on her!!!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have meant to share the cowl picture I made for my son's GF... she looks really good in jewel tones  and she really likes the cowl.. it fits her really well.


What a sweetie! She looks great in the cowl


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have meant to share the cowl picture I made for my son's GF... she looks really good in jewel tones  and she really likes the cowl.. it fits her really well.


It's lovely and so is she.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I have meant to share the cowl picture I made for my son's GF...


Lovely, Ronie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Hey, all, there is a coupon code "hearts" for one free pattern by Kim Sequeira on ravelry until 2/28/15.


She had a similar offer at the beginning of February.

It didn't work for me this time, though. Did you succeed?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> She had a similar offer at the beginning of February.
> 
> It didn't work for me this time, though. Did you succeed?


I just picked up the abstract cowl without a problem.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, I love that cowl for your DS girlfriend. It looks so toasty and warm on her.

Tanya, sounds like your tenant is a bother. Hopefully, the call to the police will encourage her to curtail her actions and words next time.

I saved the abstract cowl to show DIL for a possibility of her first lace project. I have been collecting them.

I am putting my SW on the 57" cable now. Hopefully it will mean a nice picture later.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> I just picked up the abstract cowl without a problem.


Okay - I'll try again.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is pretty much what I thought... to us a drizzle is as normal as anything  Most of us from the Pacific Northwest don't even pay attention to the drizzles or mist.. But like you said when it rains it can go on forever.. I know Portland gets more rain than I do... and I think most of the western towns are much more mild than the eastern part of our State's
> Oh gosh Tanya.. what drama.. she most definitely had a trip to remember... I bet she will glad to be home  and I hope you had a better time of it with your tenant.. some feel you owe them... it is sad


The woman from Seattle is used to my daughter's drama and she and my NYC son have been involved and reinvolved for some time. This trip is just another chapter in the drama of our lives. But she does not go back to Seattle but on a 10 day trip to Italy tomorrow after spending about a week in NYC. She makes her own adventures, too. But that is a good--keeps life interesting and full of stories.

My tenant just got her butt nailed a bit today. I should have done this before but there was a judgement against her in the courts and I enacted the demand for payment today. The courts jumped right on it and got the papers together immediately. My little drama was wondering who I could get to serve the papers on her when the phone rang. It was my electrician just checking in and, when asked, he agreed to meet me and do the service. So when he knocked on the door the tenant opened up thinking he had to come back for an electrical check. Instead he hit her with the service which she now has to deal with or the courts should go after her. My electrician then came to notorize the notice of service and that piece was all taken care of in record time. I am sure this tenant was stunned that she got snagged. I also asked my car mechanic to look up the license plate numbers for me on the tenant's and her daughter's cars so I now have the Vin numbers to help track them down and will see what I can get from Dept of Motor Vehicles regarding registration. I am so ticked off. Did place an add on Craigslist today and got several calls already. So maybe will not have the house empty in this cold weather. Now you can see why getting focused on knitting projects has been so tough lately. Way too much on the plate to even think about what to make with yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have meant to share the cowl picture I made for my son's GF... she looks really good in jewel tones  and she really likes the cowl.. it fits her really well.


Very nice Ronie--and it is a great purple--more like a dark amethyst. Love it. And it looks wonderful on the GF. She looks very happy in it. Must make you feel good.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Hey, all, there is a coupon code "hearts" for one free pattern by Kim Sequeira on ravelry until 2/28/15.


what pattern is this? i saw the slip stitch cowl that is listed free. is that the one you are referring to? it reminds me of the modules of the afro-centric blanket we looked at about a week ago that Ronie? posted?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

thank you everyone... she loves my knitted projects so she is the lucky one who gets most of them.. my daughter and son like them too... I have a order for some slippers like the ones I made for her at Christmas.. my son wants a pair now too .. they are a real fast knit!

I am looking forward to knitting that blanket Tanya it is part of a challenge in my 'health' site  I am winding all my yarn now 
I'm so glad you were able to have the law on your side when it came to your difficult tenant it also sounds like you will have no trouble replacing her either.. If she doesn't watch out she just might have free room and board... with walls!!! to keep her in.. 

I played with the Bamboo Silk I think it is a bit too soft for a lace shawl.. it would make something really nice in a more solid knit.. It is nice to work with though. I used my sharp cubix so the splitting wasn't a problem. I'm sure any sharp needle will work nice.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, I love that cowl for your DS girlfriend. It looks so toasty and warm on her.
> 
> Tanya, sounds like your tenant is a bother. Hopefully, the call to the police will encourage her to curtail her actions and words next time.
> 
> ...


wow it has really grown... I hope you can get it off the needles soon  I trust you have fixed the knot problem..


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely pic, Ronie. The cowl looks really good on her, and she in it.

Sue


Ronie said:


> I have meant to share the cowl picture I made for my son's GF... she looks really good in jewel tones  and she really likes the cowl.. it fits her really well.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> thank you everyone... she loves my knitted projects so she is the lucky one who gets most of them.. my daughter and son like them too... I have a order for some slippers like the ones I made for her at Christmas.. my son wants a pair now too .. they are a real fast knit!
> 
> I am looking forward to knitting that blanket Tanya it is part of a challenge in my 'health' site  I am winding all my yarn now
> I'm so glad you were able to have the law on your side when it came to your difficult tenant it also sounds like you will have no trouble replacing her either.. If she doesn't watch out she just might have free room and board... with walls!!! to keep her in..
> ...


The bamboo silk I have is a worsted/aran wt and it is so soft to the touch. I thought you had the Paton's yarn but it sounds like you have a lighter wt. Am I wrong? Share with us the colors for your African blanket?

It is so nice to have people to knit/crochet for. Your kids and futures must be tickled pink to have you in their lives.

The law is on my side to some degree but there is a limit to what they will/can do. I am not one to call in the police or wish anyone be incarcerated, but right now I would settle for her doing time in the county jail as I will probably never see a cent of what she owes me. I know that sounds so mean, and I am sure it will pass, but that is how I feel right now.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I have meant to share the cowl picture I made for my son's GF... she looks really good in jewel tones  and she really likes the cowl.. it fits her really well.


That is gorgeous Ronie and she looks good in that color. Is there a pattern for that? Maybe something like that would be good for my bulky alpaca.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> The bamboo silk I have is a worsted/aran wt and it is so soft to the touch. I thought you had the Paton's yarn but it sounds like you have a lighter wt. Am I wrong? Share with us the colors for your African blanket?
> 
> It is so nice to have people to knit/crochet for. Your kids and futures must be tickled pink to have you in their lives.
> 
> The law is on my side to some degree but there is a limit to what they will/can do. I am not one to call in the police or wish anyone be incarcerated, but right now I would settle for her doing time in the county jail as I will probably never see a cent of what she owes me. I know that sounds so mean, and I am sure it will pass, but that is how I feel right now.


There's nothing wrong with feeling the way you do. It is what it is and you did what you needed to do.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> what pattern is this? i saw the slip stitch cowl that is listed free. is that the one you are referring to? it reminds me of the modules of the afro-centric blanket we looked at about a week ago that Ronie? posted?


The coupon code was supposed to be for any of her patterns. Just pick one, so I did! I hope you can get it to work.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Hey, all, there is a coupon code "hearts" for one free pattern by Kim Sequeira on ravelry until 2/28/15.


Got it --i took what she calls a shawl but it really is more a scarf with some nice lace waving up the piece. It is called Rivulet I think. Thanx for sharing this.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> There's nothing wrong with feeling the way you do. It is what it is and you did what you needed to do.


Thanx. I wrote those words and they sounded so harsh for this group, and even myself. I never wish such things on a person.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love the deep color of the cowl Ronie. And she looks good in it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Love the deep color of the cowl Ronie. And she looks good in it


agreed


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Done!! It is drying on the blocking mats but I did not put any wires or pins in it. I used 5 balls of Knit Picks Comfy fingering in color 4936 and US 5 needles. It is a dark seafoam green, not quite as dark as in the pictures but it is wet right now and will be lighter when it dries. The blanket is about 42 inches square. The start was a circular cast on, maybe Emily Ocklers (it was a lot of stitches ago, lol). I want to thank KPer Dee Stevieland for her Ashton shawlette pattern which the blanket is based upon and thank another KPer Alderrose for her inspiration. She made a beautiful yellow version which inspired me to try to make one as well. I modified my blanket a bit from hers - I did 8 repeats of chart 2, 1-1/2 repeats of chart 3, and 1/2 of chart 4 then bound off with a picot edging (CO 2, BO 5). I'll hunt down her post so you can see her beautiful work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well done Melanie!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Alderrose's yellow Ashton blanket:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-104319-1.html


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Melanie, that is beautiful. I remember Rosalie's baby blanket. Will look forward to seeing yours when it is all dry.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Done!! It is drying on the blocking mats but I did not put any wires or pins in it. I used 5 balls of Knit Picks Comfy fingering in color 4936 and US 5 needles. It is a dark seafoam green, not quite as dark as in the pictures but it is wet right now and will be lighter when it dries. The blanket is about 42 inches square. The start was a circular cast on, maybe Emily Ocklers (it was a lot of stitches ago, lol). I want to thank KPer Dee Stevieland for her Ashton shawlette pattern which the blanket is based upon and thank another KPer Alderrose for her inspiration. She made a beautiful yellow version which inspired me to try to make one as well. I modified my blanket a bit from hers - I did 8 repeats of chart 2, 1-1/2 repeats of chart 3, and 1/2 of chart 4 then bound off with a picot edging (CO 2, BO 5). I'll hunt down her post so you can see her beautiful work.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Done!! It is drying on the blocking mats but I did not put any wires or pins in it. I used 5 balls of Knit Picks Comfy fingering in color 4936 and US 5 needles. It is a dark seafoam green, not quite as dark as in the pictures but it is wet right now and will be lighter when it dries. The blanket is about 42 inches square. The start was a circular cast on, maybe Emily Ocklers (it was a lot of stitches ago, lol). I want to thank KPer Dee Stevieland for her Ashton shawlette pattern which the blanket is based upon and thank another KPer Alderrose for her inspiration. She made a beautiful yellow version which inspired me to try to make one as well. I modified my blanket a bit from hers - I did 8 repeats of chart 2, 1-1/2 repeats of chart 3, and 1/2 of chart 4 then bound off with a picot edging (CO 2, BO 5). I'll hunt down her post so you can see her beautiful work.


That is lovely, Melanie! Well done!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--that is beautiful, absolutely beautiful. Very delicate and so carefully executed. You have much to be proud of.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie that is so pretty.. Your stitches are so nice! I love it  I really like the yellow one too.. I think your edging is a good choice for the yarn you used  I love that yarn it is so soft! and washes very well.

Thank you everyone.. I am going to let her know that she was well liked ... we are kinda partial to her too... 

Tanya the bamboo I have is a #3 sport weight. I love it I just need to find the perfect pattern. I also bought some Paton's in a multi colored fingering. I have decided on my Chroma in a fingering for Janes weeks.  I forgot I had it in there! The blanket will be done in worsted and in acrylic. I don't know all my colors since it is a stash buster. But I do think the middles will all be black. They are just a few rows with 7 stitches so it won't be bad and it will give a pop! I think the connecting parts will be in the same color family's but I'm not sure just what yet..
No worries about feeling bad.. We know you wouldn't want any harm to come to her.. she's just got you heated up and not at a good time either..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> That is gorgeous Ronie and she looks good in that color. Is there a pattern for that? Maybe something like that would be good for my bulky alpaca.


It was just a 1x1 rib. I slipped the first stitch as if to knit and purled the last one. then when I was almost done I did some YO's followed by a K2tog for button holes. I think it was around 40 stitches wide.. on size US15 needles.. Have fun with it.. you can decide if you want it to button or be connected


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> She had a similar offer at the beginning of February.
> 
> It didn't work for me this time, though. Did you succeed?


It didn't work for me either. Suppose if we got a pattern earlier it won't work now?

Ronie, lovely cowl.

Tanya, there are times something must be done. It goes against my upbringing and belief but the world isn't perfect. Laws are there to protect us. You have not abused or wrongfully taken advantage.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Melanie, your baby blanket is beautiful. I think the bind off would have taken me forever. Kudos to you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, your son's GF looks really good in that pretty cowl :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, your baby blanket is lovely. A beautiful knit :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Done!! It is drying on the blocking mats...


Marvellous job! The pattern stands out nicely in that dark colour.
I like the balance of the edging with the body - not too much.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> It didn't work for me either. Suppose if we got a pattern earlier it won't work now?...


Ah, you are right. I just went back to check where I found it posted originally & she had said that it was good for the month.
I had gotten the Rivolette Shawl then so I cannot use it again. I thought hat this was a 2nd offer.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> My WP version is WP 12 so it is now about 3? yrs old. My PC offers the option of opening WP in Word format which I don't use. Guess I don't trust it. But I used to save WP documents as .doc files for people who couldn't open up WP files. That has not been a problem for some time now--why? don't know.
> 
> You did lose me in the last paragraph regarding the fonts. I am not getting how to use the fonts at all for charting.


They are up to version X6 or X7 now...and I have X4 (Corel Word Perfect). The Word format is nice...but it's not as friendly as Open Office 4.0.1 or newer. I have *NO* format changes between Office Word or Open Office Text editor.

I'm simply stating that I used fonts and not jpg images for the charting...and FoxIt Reader will allow you to copy and paste all text items onto another word processing program editing screen (doesn't matter Notepad, Wordpad, Open Office Text, Corel Word Perfect, or Office --> assuming XP, 2000, up to 2010/2013 or newer). Even Adobe Acrobat for those with the professional version.

Okay...just checked the View; Text mode and it shows only the arabic lettering symbols...not the knitting font. But when I re-click on the view mode selection it reverts back to the chart with knitting symbols. Whew!

So, only people with the correct knitting font can really correct the individual symbols as needed. I have both "Kauri Knits Sans" and "Knitting Symbols by CET". The latest conversion was written with the Kauri Knits Sans font. I'm used to copying and pasting...so grabbing sections was easier.

*AND* I just had fun trying to get the legend for http://www.simplyknitting.co.uk/2012/06/20/corrected-pattern-from-simply-knitting-94-owl-fingerless-mitts-by-amanda-jones/ because the PDF doesn't have the legend on it...so how am I to do the cabling? I stopped at row 3 or 4 because I had to look it up.

I'm also downloading http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/owl-mitts-3 (which is a 6.8 MB file). One pattern at a time. I had no difficulty with my special double cable cast on...and 1st row stitch 2 together...had to convert to 2 k, 2 p because I didn't like how the k, p grouped...even with my extra stretchy conversion.

Because the fingerless glove/mitts do not bend like the socks...I will let the scanner do it's job and presentation will be posting soon. I'm working with acrylic, brown...but that will only make the owls more presentable. Other colors? I want to get through my stash quickly and shipping cost is all I ask on completed sets. Not as big as that doily...so cost will be lower!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...owl-fingerless-mitts...


Sooo cute!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Would you believe that all I had to do to find the legend for the cable section was copy and paste one of the names for a cable onto Google search and got this website: http://www.theknitter.co.uk/2013/09/free-owl-mittens-amanda-jones/

NOW I can complete the gloves with a revision of my own of 38 + 10 stitches (to fit my hands). 3.5mm bamboo and UK steel are the two circulars...and I have the center 10 on the starting steel needle so that the DPN (Boye) also won't bend while doing cable work --> 24 stitches per side...so 7 stitches surrounding the cable section. Now to draft the chart so I don't go crazy with the in-the-round change-over on the even rows.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Update on Umoza: Her daughter reported the other day that her surgery went well but that she had to stay in hospital for a few more days. She is now home, installed in her new apartment. She has a temporary caretaker & says that she is going to follow doctor's orders.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Melanie, the baby shawl is absolutely gorgeous. I love how you altered it to get a such a lovely border! Well done, and in time for the baby shower? 

Kaixixang, those owl mitts are cute. Glad you were able to get the info you needed to complete them.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Update on Umoza: Her daughter reported the other day that her surgery went well but that she had to stay in hospital for a few more days. She is now home, installed in her new apartment. She has a temporary caretaker & says that she is going to follow doctor's orders.


That is good news. Thanks for letting us know. Please send wishes and hugs for her speedy recovery.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> There's nothing wrong with feeling the way you do. It is what it is and you did what you needed to do.


I agree, Tanya. Sometimes people make it needful to do something we don't care to do. A tenant not paying rent is a situation you had to take care of.

Melanie!!! What a gorgeous blanket. It is beautiful. No wonder it took you a while and no wonder you didn't give up. Great job.

Thanks for the update on Umoza. Please give her our prayers and good wishes for a speedy recovery.

I find that I love my MV. I wear it all the time at home in this cold weather. It is so warm and soft.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Update on Umoza: Her daughter reported the other day that her surgery went well but that she had to stay in hospital for a few more days. She is now home, installed in her new apartment. She has a temporary caretaker & says that she is going to follow doctor's orders.


That is better news. Thank you for keeping us posted.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the update on Umoza. Hopeful for a speedy recovery.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Done!! It is drying on the blocking mats but I did not put any wires or pins in it. I used 5 balls of Knit Picks Comfy fingering in color 4936 and US 5 needles. It is a dark seafoam green, not quite as dark as in the pictures but it is wet right now and will be lighter when it dries. The blanket is about 42 inches square. The start was a circular cast on, maybe Emily Ocklers (it was a lot of stitches ago, lol). I want to thank KPer Dee Stevieland for her Ashton shawlette pattern which the blanket is based upon and thank another KPer Alderrose for her inspiration. She made a beautiful yellow version which inspired me to try to make one as well. I modified my blanket a bit from hers - I did 8 repeats of chart 2, 1-1/2 repeats of chart 3, and 1/2 of chart 4 then bound off with a picot edging (CO 2, BO 5). I'll hunt down her post so you can see her beautiful work.


Congrats to you, Melanie! The deep color looks so rich, the pattern presents as a beautiful delicate heirloom. This will be a lovely photo op prop as well as a much appreciated gift.

Happy to hear Umoza's surgery went good and she is on the road to recovery😊


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind comments on my baby blanket. I hope my niece likes it. The shower is Saturday so I will be sending it via UPS or FedEx, sigh. Chris, the bind off took a little over four hours total time. I was glad to see those last stitches coming around the cable needle  As much as I like the original pointy design I wanted something simpler, my niece is not into frilly stuff (no doilies in her house, lol). The yarn is nice and soft and hopefully will wash well. It is 70% cotton and 30% acrylic. 

Another picture, this one from the office as it was not dry until I was rushing out of the house this morning for work (I am not a morning person).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for all the kind comments on my baby blanket. I hope my niece likes it. The shower is Saturday so I will be sending it via UPS or FedEx, sigh. Chris, the bind off took a little over four hours total time. I was glad to see those last stitches coming around the cable needle  As much as I like the original pointy design I wanted something simpler, my niece is not into frilly stuff (no doilies in her house, lol). The yarn is nice and soft and hopefully will wash well. It is 70% cotton and 30% acrylic.
> 
> Another picture, this one from the office as it was not dry until I was rushing out of the house this morning for work (I am not a morning person).


It looks such a lovely colour! and with that yarn mix should survive well!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I hope my niece likes it...


She will love it - beautiful!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for all the kind comments on my baby blanket. I hope my niece likes it. The shower is Saturday so I will be sending it via UPS or FedEx, sigh. Chris, the bind off took a little over four hours total time. I was glad to see those last stitches coming around the cable needle  As much as I like the original pointy design I wanted something simpler, my niece is not into frilly stuff (no doilies in her house, lol). The yarn is nice and soft and hopefully will wash well. It is 70% cotton and 30% acrylic.
> 
> Another picture, this one from the office as it was not dry until I was rushing out of the house this morning for work (I am not a morning person).


That is a LOT of stitches! I can well imagine you were ready to be done, but it is so worth it! Beautiful interpretation of the Ashton. :thumbup:

That is great news about Umoza!!! I am so glad to hear she is on the mend. 

I'm sorry about any problems there may have been with the free pattern code. It came in my email yesterday from that place that offers all of those discounts that someone let us know about earlier. (Maybe it was the same offer. Sorry!)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--thanx for Umoza's health update. Wish her the best of health. Sounds like a terrible ordeal to go thru

Bev--so glad to see you wearing and liking the MV. It was a special project for several reasons so must feel extra good wearing it.

Ronie--thanx for the bamboo yarn info. it is a lighter wt than mine. your African blanket project sounds great. 

KX--the owl mitts are very cute and glad you got the pattern straightened out. Cannot say the same for me and the knitting fonts, but thanx for trying.

Appreciate everyone's support, as always. My tenant situation is in my part my fault as I should have thrown them out the first month there was a problem with the rent. Instead I tried to work with them and suddenly is was heating season and I was afraid to have the house empty. It never resolved. Given the rapid response to my free ad on Craigslist, I should have trusted myself to get the house rented quickly. But, the tenants rotten behavior and non-payment is all on her, for sure.

Sorry if I forgot anyone but we have another glorious sunny day and hoping the temps go back up to the 20's. Just shows how we get conditioned to things--24* is now seeming desirable&#128534;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jangmb said:


> Way to go Melanie!! We are all anxious to have a peek at it. I hope you aren't in such a hurry to send off that you forget to take a picture for us


I can't wait to see it Melanie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I have meant to share the cowl picture I made for my son's GF... she looks really good in jewel tones  and she really likes the cowl.. it fits her really well.


Gorgeous Ronie and it looks really lovely on her. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Done!! It is drying on the blocking mats but I did not put any wires or pins in it. I used 5 balls of Knit Picks Comfy fingering in color 4936 and US 5 needles. It is a dark seafoam green, not quite as dark as in the pictures but it is wet right now and will be lighter when it dries. The blanket is about 42 inches square. The start was a circular cast on, maybe Emily Ocklers (it was a lot of stitches ago, lol). I want to thank KPer Dee Stevieland for her Ashton shawlette pattern which the blanket is based upon and thank another KPer Alderrose for her inspiration. She made a beautiful yellow version which inspired me to try to make one as well. I modified my blanket a bit from hers - I did 8 repeats of chart 2, 1-1/2 repeats of chart 3, and 1/2 of chart 4 then bound off with a picot edging (CO 2, BO 5). I'll hunt down her post so you can see her beautiful work.


It's beautiful Melanie, I love it. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is a LOT of stitches! I can well imagine you were ready to be done, but it is so worth it! Beautiful interpretation of the Ashton. :thumbup:
> 
> That is great news about Umoza!!! I am so glad to hear she is on the mend.
> 
> I'm sorry about any problems there may have been with the free pattern code. It came in my email yesterday from that place that offers all of those discounts that someone let us know about earlier. (Maybe it was the same offer. Sorry!)


Actually, once I realized that the code wasn't for any particular pattern, but one of my choice, it went pretty easily and like Jane, took the Rivulette as it looked interesting and adaptable.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for the update on Umoza. Hopeful for a speedy recovery.


Same from me. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for all the kind comments on my baby blanket. I hope my niece likes it. The shower is Saturday so I will be sending it via UPS or FedEx, sigh. Chris, the bind off took a little over four hours total time. I was glad to see those last stitches coming around the cable needle  As much as I like the original pointy design I wanted something simpler, my niece is not into frilly stuff (no doilies in her house, lol). The yarn is nice and soft and hopefully will wash well. It is 70% cotton and 30% acrylic.
> 
> Another picture, this one from the office as it was not dry until I was rushing out of the house this morning for work (I am not a morning person).


Beautiful Melanie, I'm sure it will be loved and treasured . 💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Jane--thanx for Umoza's health update. Wish her the best of health. Sounds like a terrible ordeal to go thru
> 
> Sorry if I forgot anyone but we have another glorious sunny day and hoping the temps go back up to the 20's. Just shows how we get conditioned to things--24* is now seeming desirable😖


Yup, it was up to 28 yesterday afternoon, went out to Dunkin Donuts for lunch. Felt like a heat wave! Negative 3 this morning.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Yup, it was up to 28 yesterday afternoon, went out to Dunkin Donuts for lunch. Felt like a heat wave! Negative 3 this morning.


Insane and the weather does not seem to be breaking soon. This is definitely the coldest winter with the longest freezing spell that I can remember. By now we should be beyond those single digits. We need to start a petition--maybe on Change.Org. What do you think?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...I'm sorry about any problems there may have been with the free pattern code....


No need to apologize. I just never realized that it was the same offer.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone... The color is so pretty Melanie... Jane thank you so much for letting us know how Umoza is doing.. it is such a relief! We just had a lady that works at our pet store get air lifed out because of a clot in her lungs.. she didn't make it.. the whole town is in shock!! she was only 44! Umoza has had such a hard time this last year I hope this is the turn in her luck that will make the rest of this year a memorable one ...

It sounds like the pattern(s) and code got worked out  I have so many patterns and I don't know which one to start first.. so I am just playing with yarn right now.. and recouperating from my trip... it seems as though someone passed a bug onto us.. hubby was home sick yesterday and I am not feeling my best today.. its one of the luxury's of not having a job .. I can just sit back and get better..  I still have lots of 'Hallmark' movies to watch.. and that is just what I plan on doing today!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks for the update on Umoza. Hopeful for a speedy recovery.


And the same from me. Thank you, Jane.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

http://blog.lionbrand.com/2015/02/18/she-was-told-she-would-never-knit-or-crochet-again-so-heres-what-she-did/

I found this on Facebook... I thought it was some great advice so I wanted to share with you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This designer has a lot of nice designs for free but they are on her site - English translation is further down the page:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=free&sort=date&view=captioned_thumbs&designer=Adrien%20Antal


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... some great advice ...


Thank you, Ronie


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ronie


Your welcome! and thank you for the link  I wish I was better at knitting to gauge I think the shrug/shorty top Imola is really nice. I may just give it a go anyway and hope for the best..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, I bookmarked that article for when I have time to read it. Looks like there are many tips in there.

Melanie, I am sure your DD will love it.  It is gorgeous. 

Jane, thanks for more lovely patterns. Several in my library now. 

I hear you all on the weather. Tonight into most of tomorrow, we are to have wind chills of -25. That wind is kicking up out there now. At least we have sun today so far. Snow coming later they said. Not much though. We are done for the day now. Not planning on going out later.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Great patterns! I already had a bunch of them in my ravelry library. 

Ronie, I am so sorry to hear about the woman from your town. She was so young. I hope you both start to feel better soon.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Great patterns! I already had a bunch of them in my ravelry library...


Me, too, so we might have "shared her" before. But there were a few new ones.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my Triangle of Happiness after the 3rd clue. The one on the lighter background is a truer colour but the dark background shows up those cute hearts.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Great patterns! I already had a bunch of them in my ravelry library.
> 
> Ronie, I am so sorry to hear about the woman from your town. She was so young. I hope you both start to feel better soon.


And from me, too, Ronie!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Triangle of Happiness after the 3rd clue. The one on the lighter background is a truer colour but the dark background shows up those cute hearts.


That is very cute. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Triangle of Happiness after the 3rd clue. The one on the lighter background is a truer colour but the dark background shows up those cute hearts.


It is looking great, Jane!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you! 

Jane everytime I see this I think how perfect those beads are with this shawl  thanks for sharing!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

That is going to be another great shawl Jane


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...how perfect those beads are with this shawl ...


I was a little wary that they might be too garish but they are quite delicate & there aren't a lot of beads in this shawl.
Thank you, Ronie, & everyone else for your kind comments.
Now I will concentrate on clue 3 for Mountain Mist - & the other 6 or 7 things that I am actively knitting.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen
Now I will concentrate on clue 3 for Mountain Mist - & the other 6 or 7 things that I am actively knitting.[/quote said:


> It's going to be a grand shawl. I love it. How do you do it, girl!!
> 
> I am a bit overwhelmed with the two I am actively working and the Eyelet Shawl that is waiting in the shadows. Plus, the yarn my DDIL gave me at Christmas just calling to be cast on. Oh, and the mobius cowl I am knitting for a lady at church. That one will be cast on tonight and finished tomorrow.  It's a quickie. Love quickies.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for that article Roni. I have it bookmarked as a great reference.

Love how the shawl turned out Melanie. looks so soft and cuddly. I'm sure it will be loved!

Jane, the little hearts are so sweet. The shawl is looking great and what fun watching it grow. Thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone... The color is so pretty Melanie... Jane thank you so much for letting us know how Umoza is doing.. it is such a relief! We just had a lady that works at our pet store get air lifted out because of a clot in her lungs.. she didn't make it.. the whole town is in shock!! she was only 44! Umoza has had such a hard time this last year I hope this is the turn in her luck that will make the rest of this year a memorable one ...
> 
> It sounds like the pattern(s) and code got worked out  I have so many patterns and I don't know which one to start first.. so I am just playing with yarn right now.. and recuperating from my trip... it seems as though someone passed a bug onto us.. hubby was home sick yesterday and I am not feeling my best today.. its one of the luxury's of not having a job .. I can just sit back and get better..  I still have lots of 'Hallmark' movies to watch.. and that is just what I plan on doing today!


All y'all have no idea how close *I* came to that same state October 4, 2014! Luckily for me the main surgery and the ER necessity were BOTH 100 USD for my spend down...that's a total of 200 for all the surgeries. It has been almost 5 full months and I'm getting my singing voice back. You know my fingers have been busy with charts, and stitching.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Kaixixang, so glad to hear you are continuing to recover and WOW! getting your singing voice back. Yay!!! We are glad you are still here.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Your Happiness will really look happy when you have it finished. The color of your beads really look "just right" with your shawl. What method did you use to place these beads?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Triangle of Happiness after the 3rd clue. The one on the lighter background is a truer colour but the dark background shows up those cute hearts.


Looking beautiful Jane. It's a gorgeous pattern. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> And from me, too, Ronie!


And from me too Ronie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Kaixixang, so glad to hear you are continuing to recover and WOW! getting your singing voice back. Yay!!! We are glad you are still here.


I agree with Bev. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Your Happiness will really look happy when you have it finished. The color of your beads really look "just right" with your shawl. What method did you use to place these beads?


Thanks - I use a crochet hook.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> All y'all have no idea how close *I* came to that same state October 4, 2014! Luckily for me the main surgery and the ER necessity were BOTH 100 USD for my spend down...that's a total of 200 for all the surgeries. It has been almost 5 full months and I'm getting my singing voice back. You know my fingers have been busy with charts, and stitching.


and we are so grateful that yours is a happy outcome.. that must feel great to be able to sing again.  I do believe you do everything you put your mind to very very well... including taking care of yourself


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--video on hand exercises was nice. She made some good points about posture and exercise to counterbalance the constriction that often accompanies our knitting and crochet work. Actually any repetitive motion work that can cause damage.

Hope you feel better. You know my thing: high doses Vit D3 and Vit C and any healing teas like ginger. Home made chicken soup is good too.

One point that was not made that is critical is to take regular breaks to stretch out about every 15-20." Even if remaining seated it is important to relax the neck, shoulders, elbows as well as wrists, hands and fingers.

Jane--your Triangle of Happiness is very happy. I think using the lighter yarn was a great choice and the brighter beads offers just enough contrast to enliven the lighter color.

The link to the Hungarian Designer has some nice designs. I liked a couple of her lacy hats, one of which looks like a doily pattern.

Kx--despite your trials and tribulations you seem to be a strong fighter. Good quality!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Insane and the weather does not seem to be breaking soon. This is definitely the coldest winter with the longest freezing spell that I can remember. By now we should be beyond those single digits. We need to start a petition--maybe on Change.Org. What do you think?


Hahahahaha, wouldn't that be something! I just saw on FaceBook my friend shared a picture that the town where she used to live in NJ had posted. It says "wanted, Jack Frost". if I scroll through my FaceBook page long enough I will find picture I shared a couple years ago. I will look for it.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--video on hand exercises was nice. She made some good points about posture and exercise to counterbalance the constriction that often accompanies our knitting and crochet work. Actually any repetitive motion work that can cause damage.
> 
> Hope you feel better. You know my thing: high doses Vit D3 and Vit C and any healing teas like ginger. Home made chicken soup is good too.
> 
> ...


I stand in agreement.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Even the snowman can't take the cold.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Even the snowman can't take the cold.


So Right On!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Even the snowman can't take the cold.


Heeeheeeheee.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--still can't stop laughing at that snowman in the noose. The wanted poster is clever, too, but that image is hysterical.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL Very cute Chris


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Cute, Chris!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks - I use a crochet hook.


Thanks, that was my guess. The beads really do lay or present themselves differently with the different techniques. Beads really stand out nicely with the crochet hook method. IMHO.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Even the snowman can't take the cold.


My sentiments are totally reflected in this "hanging". LOL LOL


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Even the snowman can't take the cold.


Those are sooo funny. Cheered my morning :XD: Thank you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ...The beads really do lay or present themselves differently with the different techniques. ...


Some of us are knitting the 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf in a KAL. The method recommended by the designer was pre-strung beads. She provides instructions for doing the spit splice so that the appropriate # for beads can be added at the start of each clue. I didn't want to chance erosion of the yarn with sliding beads along it or the splicing for each clue - one per month - therefore I opted for my usual method. We were wondering, though, about the difference in effect since the pre-strung beads would be on one strand & would probably be sitting in a more horizontal orientation.

I believe that it was KittyChris who actually tried both & the pre-strung ones seemed to stand out better - in that particular section anyway.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

The centre panel in this free shawl reminds me of the border on Birdcage that Sue shared a little while ago. I'd make the border a little fancier though - maybe add picots - since it is easy I lack imagination.
http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?products_id=2480


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The centre panel in this free shawl reminds me of the border on Birdcage that Sue shared a little while ago. I'd make the border a little fancier though - maybe add picots - since it is easy I lack imagination.
> http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?products_id=2480


The center panel is very attractive and would work as a stand alone pattern on a scarf or sweater.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

omg Chris, that is the saddest snowman, lol


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> The centre panel in this free shawl reminds me of the border on Birdcage that Sue shared a little while ago. I'd make the border a little fancier though - maybe add picots - since it is easy I lack imagination.
> http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?products_id=2480


hmm, makes me want to check out some edges and borders to convert into spines.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I like the centre panel , but think I would rather something more horizontal rather than vertical for the body and definitely something fancier for the edging.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> The centre panel in this free shawl reminds me of the border on Birdcage that Sue shared a little while ago. I'd make the border a little fancier though - maybe add picots - since it is easy I lack imagination.
> http://tahkistacycharles.com/t/pattern_single?products_id=2480


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning!

Your little hearts and the rest of your shawl are looking great, Jane!

We are so glad you are getting healthier and are still with us, Kaixixang!!! Enjoy your singing! 

What a crazy snowman! I'm ready for winter to be done. 

That is a beautiful center panel on that shawl. The simple side stitch is suspiciously familiar.

Have a great day!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Some of us are knitting the 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf in a KAL. The method recommended by the designer was pre-strung beads. She provides instructions for doing the spit splice so that the appropriate # for beads can be added at the start of each clue. I didn't want to chance erosion of the yarn with sliding beads along it or the splicing for each clue - one per month - therefore I opted for my usual method. We were wondering, though, about the difference in effect since the pre-strung beads would be on one strand & would probably be sitting in a more horizontal orientation.
> 
> I believe that it was KittyChris who actually tried both & the pre-strung ones seemed to stand out better - in that particular section anyway.


I finally got started on this yesterday and have opted to go the crochet hook route as well. Have completed January's clue and will hopefully get February's finished today or tomorrow. So far I'm happy with the way the beads look.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone.. very pretty shawl Jane and I agree Melanie I am going to start thinking about these stitch patterns too.. it use to be mostly only a YO, K2tog, YO spine and now the designers are getting very creative.. I love it. 
I was on pinterest before coming in here and pinned one of Toni's from knittingfool.. oh my gosh I about never got out of there .. so many beautiful stitch patterns and I want them all..  of course I have the web site but seeing them in color in a pinterest board they really stand out 
I worked some on the dish cloth! I'm so bad.. I should of kept at it and it would be done.. I hope I picked it up at the right row.. otherwise mine might look funny... it will still clean  so that is all I care.. I have February's printed up to a certain point and hope to get them both caught up! I never found the cone of cotton yarn so I am using what I have.. I am going to check into having some shipped.. it would still be cheaper than buying by the ball..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have been doing the dishcloth as an early morning exercise so it gets done. If I get distracted is gets forgotten. Not really liking their themes at all but do like to see how the shapes are formed. I will finish Feb's dishcloth but then may frog it. Maybe I should try to design one myself and we can do our own MKAl here on LP. It might be a great exercise in pattern design.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Again, not a lace project--sorry. But I found this exciting and creative and wanted to share:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/PiccoloBlue/ten-stitch-twist

It is not just the finished project which is free, but the notes on working with children with color/dying. If anyone knows people who work with kids this may be a good project to show them. Even using common food colorings, it might be a great rainy day project with some grans.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, that looks like lots of fun.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Tanya, thanks for the teaching link on dying, spinning, and knitting. I love it! :thumbup:

P.S. - I get lost on pinterest pretty easily!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is another free pattern.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/reversible-snowflake-hat

It is designed by the granddaughter of Patecenizo here on KP, who is a fellow test knitter for Dee (Stevieland). I have tried double knitting and really enjoyed it. I would like to try this and was thinking that maybe it could be done as a KAL here on LP. I would be happy to host it. I tHink it would be a good way to get motivated whilst in good knitting company.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is another free pattern.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/reversible-snowflake-hat
> 
> ...


That is a very nice pattern! When would you like to host this particular par-tae? Our next opening is April 5 - 19th.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Here's another freebee until 2/21: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bring-your-a-game

It uses textured yarns, knit and purl, and slip stitches.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Here is another one. This free until March 1st. It is very basic, but seems like it would give dimensions for someone wanting to experiment with design - maybe? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scrap-shawl-2


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Toni, sorry I can't host on those dates. I am tentatively planning going to England from April 15- May 5. Maybe latter part of May or early June? I just ordered a book about double knitting so I can read up a little about it.

Sue


TLL said:


> That is a very nice pattern! When would you like to host this particular par-tae? Our next opening is April 5 - 19th.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Here is another free pattern.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/reversible-snowflake-hat
> 
> ...


Sue,
that sounds interesting to me and I want to make some stocking caps for the Kiamichi Mountain Children's home. Our church donates to them and "adopts" children for Christmas. Caps, scarves, mittens and other items would be nice to make and learn new skills. Quick, easy, unisex, children of all ages and adults. I think it might be a way to use up scrap stash. (That yarn left over at the end of projects)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just finished my Clue 2 of Mountain Mist. I have caught up a little, but still a few days behind with doing an extra repeat of one chart.

I still can't decide whether I will bead the edging. I like the colour of the yarn and not sure what colour I would go for if I did, maybe a clear or silver.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is another free pattern.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/reversible-snowflake-hat
> 
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my Clue 2 of Mountain Mist. ...


That colourway looks gorgeous, Sue.
What about green beads?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Toni, sorry I can't host on those dates. I am tentatively planning going to England from April 15- May 5. Maybe latter part of May or early June? I just ordered a book about double knitting so I can read up a little about it.
> 
> Sue


That is totally ok. I am sure someone will jump in with something for us during that time. You just have yourself a wonderful trip and I will be thinking of you as I drink my tea from my cup my daughters brought me from Wales. 

Whenever you are ready, just let me know. :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love your colorway, Sue. That will be gorgeous.

I would be interested in the double knitting hat. Would be a good starting project.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> That colourway looks gorgeous, Sue.
> What about green beads?


I was wondering about green beads also.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ... I drink my tea from my cup my daughters brought me from Wales. ...


Cute


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Cute tea cup, Toni!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--your mountain mist is coming along so nicely. Love the colors. I would use a bead color to match one of the yarn colors and not something different. I find the yarn colors intriguing enough that I would use a bead that enhanced them rather than contrasted and detracted. I would also chose a color to bring out whichever yarn color you wanted to give a bit of highlighting.

Toni--very cute mug.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my Clue 2 of Mountain Mist. I have caught up a little, but still a few days behind with doing an extra repeat of one chart.
> 
> I still can't decide whether I will bead the edging. I like the colour of the yarn and not sure what colour I would go for if I did, maybe a clear or silver.
> 
> Sue


That's looking good, Sue. I like the color of the yarn, too.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Sue--your mountain mist is coming along so nicely. Love the colors. I would use a bead color to match one of the yarn colors and not something different. I find the yarn colors intriguing enough that I would use a bead that enhanced them rather than contrasted and detracted. I would also chose a color to bring out whichever yarn color you wanted to give a bit of highlighting.
> 
> Toni--very cute mug.


Excellent advice, Tanya!

The girls did good, didn't they? It is pretty fun to use.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Excellent advice, Tanya!
> 
> The girls did good, didn't they? It is pretty fun to use.


Yes, they did good by you.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice 'Frankie Brown' design she really keeps coming up with one great on after the other 

Very cute hat! I would love to make that.. it is in my library.. and then so many patterns shared I lost track,  Sue I love that.. I would go towards the garnet or another deep purple.. but that is what my eyes are drawn to with the colors I see.. (could be because of the cable too )

I finished the January wash cloth with just mere inches to spare  Now on to February 


Really cute mug Toni... your girls did very good


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tanya, if you design a washcloth, just don't put any words or numbers on it - OK? LOL

I would love to learn to double knit with that hat pattern. Can't wait.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, I have a couple more snow pictures that I scoffed off an email titled 'you can tell when people up north are bored'. This first on is something I should to my car because it is filthy. No chance to go to the car wash since it's so cold.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the laugh Chris. Love the snowman.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Really nice pics Chris.. I have seen the tops of the car hoods before but the other two are new to me


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice pictures, Chris. 

Here's my SW as of tonight. I put the long cable on, but it is really not long enough to spread out my SW. Did the best I could.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Your SW looks so soft and warm Bev. Even scrunched up it looks great!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Nice pictures, Chris.
> 
> Here's my SW as of tonight. I put the long cable on, but it is really not long enough to spread out my SW. Did the best I could.


Looks good Bev.

My stitch definition isn't that good or else the sparkle in the yarn makes it harder to see. I think I saw a glimmer of light so maybe I can block it soon. I get the two prayer shawls finished, only a week late. Forgot to take a picture of the second one. I will try to get one in a few days. I took it to show someone and left it for a few days.

Does this match the hat Sue found? If yes, might make a set. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-knitting-snowflakes-scarf


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Nice pictures, Chris.
> 
> Here's my SW as of tonight. I put the long cable on, but it is really not long enough to spread out my SW. Did the best I could.


Bev, it looks really good!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Looks good Bev.
> 
> My stitch definition isn't that good or else the sparkle in the yarn makes it harder to see. I think I saw a glimmer of light so maybe I can block it soon. I get the two prayer shawls finished, only a week late. Forgot to take a picture of the second one. I will try to get one in a few days. I took it to show someone and left it for a few days.
> 
> Does this match the hat Sue found? If yes, might make a set. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-knitting-snowflakes-scarf


I just checked. The snowflakes are different, but I bet someone around here could do something about that.  Or use the same yarns, that could work also.

Bev, your SW is looking wonderful!!! I want to wrap up in it. 

Chris, your snow photos are amazing! That van is great! We could have done that with ours last week, until DH washed it. Those are some pretty creative ways of dealing with a tough situation. :thumbup:

Thanks for your kind words about my sheep/knitting mug.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I just checked. The snowflakes are different, but I bet someone around here could do something about that.  Or use the same yarns, that could work also.
> 
> Bev, your SW is looking wonderful!!! I want to wrap up in it.
> 
> Chris, your snow photos are amazing! That van is great! We could have done that with ours last week, until DH washed it. Those are some pretty creative ways of dealing with a tough situation. :thumbup:


I was thinking the same thing.. If they were both done in the same yarn they would look like a set!! I have them both saved 

Bev I love the creamy color.. I find I have a lot of it in my stash  your stitches are so pretty and even.. I dream of the day when mine look as good


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all for the lovely compliments. I am having fun knitting it. It really is an easy knit. And I put it off for years. 

Looking forward to seeing yours blocked, Tricia.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Lot's to comment on.

Chris--the pics are great. Isn't it wonderful to see the creativity of people in situations that are so dreary and drab? Creativity is such a human force.

If I get it together to design a dish/wash cloth, it will not have numbers, I promise.

Bev--your cream/beige color SW has such a warm feel to it--like being wrapped in soft butter.

The snowflakes are very different but once the hat is done there is nothing to stop us from using that snowflake pattern on a scarf so they will match.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all for the lovely compliments. I am having fun knitting it. It really is an easy knit. And I put it off for years.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing yours blocked, Tricia.


The hardest part was figuring out how to get started! I am looking forward to getting back to it one of these days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Nice pictures, Chris.
> 
> Here's my SW as of tonight. I put the long cable on, but it is really not long enough to spread out my SW. Did the best I could.


looking lovely!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, that looks beautiful. Looking forward to seeing it finished.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Nice pictures, Chris.
> 
> Here's my SW as of tonight. I put the long cable on, but it is really not long enough to spread out my SW. Did the best I could.


----------



## flladyslipper (Sep 15, 2012)

Eshlemania - your SW is so beautiful. I would love to know what the SW stands for as I had not heard of it before. I am trying to make one that is round but have put it aside for a while because my count was off. Cannot wait to see yours finished and blocked!!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Toni, love your mug. All it needs is a spinning wheel to spin the yarn as it comes off the sheep before it is knitted. 

I wasn't sure about the snow flakes but maybe all that is needed is the snowflake chart to use on both patterns. :wink: Maybe a little adapting. However since no 2 flakes are alike maybe color is the key.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

flladyslipper said:


> Eshlemania - your SW is so beautiful. I would love to know what the SW stands for as I had not heard of it before. I am trying to make one that is round but have put it aside for a while because my count was off. Cannot wait to see yours finished and blocked!!


SW is our shorthand reference to Shipwreck Shawl. It is easy to knit but does get big after a while. It was fun and I think I would like to make another but there are so many things I want to make there is no time to repeat one.

I think I forgot to welcome you to the group. If I don't take notes, after reading 5 pages or more all I remember are the last few posts and then may not be able to accurately comment.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my Clue 2 of Mountain Mist. I have caught up a little, but still a few days behind with doing an extra repeat of one chart.
> 
> I still can't decide whether I will bead the edging. I like the colour of the yarn and not sure what colour I would go for if I did, maybe a clear or silver.
> 
> Sue


I do love the colour, Sue. I think clear would make it sparkle.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> That is totally ok. I am sure someone will jump in with something for us during that time. You just have yourself a wonderful trip and I will be thinking of you as I drink my tea from my cup my daughters brought me from Wales.
> 
> Whenever you are ready, just let me know. :thumbup:


I did wonder why the sheep up the lane I walk every day shake when I pass. She is a dead ringer for me in that rocking chair :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Ok, I have a couple more snow pictures that I scoffed off an email titled 'you can tell when people up north are bored'. This first on is something I should to my car because it is filthy. No chance to go to the car wash since it's so cold.


Great photos! It does sound horrendous though. Do stay warm, everyone.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Nice pictures, Chris.
> 
> Here's my SW as of tonight. I put the long cable on, but it is really not long enough to spread out my SW. Did the best I could.


Your cable gives us a great view. Excellent :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> SW is our shorthand reference to Shipwreck Shawl. It is easy to knit but does get big after a while. It was fun and I think I would like to make another but there are so many things I want to make there is no time to repeat one.
> 
> I think I forgot to welcome you to the group. If I don't take notes, after reading 5 pages or more all I remember are the last few posts and then may not be able to accurately comment.


Not having time at the moment to knit- also with it being so hot, I had forgotten what SW stood for. Thanks for the explanation, Tricia!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I did wonder why the sheep up the lane I walk every day shake when I pass. She is a dead ringer for me in that rocking chair :XD:


 :thumbup: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I did wonder why the sheep up the lane I walk every day shake when I pass. She is a dead ringer for me in that rocking chair :XD:


Norma, you are funny.

Sue, I like your Mountain Mist. Nice colors

Bev, your SW is looking good!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Ok, I have a couple more snow pictures ...


Neat car art.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Here's my SW as of tonight...


Oh - this will be gorgeous!
Very difficult to get a pic with so many stitches involved.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...My stitch definition isn't that good or else the sparkle in the yarn makes it harder to see...f


The yarn has a big impact with stitch definition. When it is blocked, things will show up much better.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ... And I put it off for years. ...


So perhaps that means that some of my earliest queued projects might become a reality??


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...However since no 2 flakes are alike ...


Good one


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This isn't my work - but I thought that I would share this interesting way of employing a circular shawl.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

A Snowflake Hexagon pattern: "For seven days (Feb 20, 2015, through Feb 26, 2015), this pattern is free. Enter code SNOW215."
It would work up into a lovely afghan. I love the white-grey-blue-black!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/arctic-whisper-snowflake-hexagon


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

flladyslipper said:


> Eshlemania - your SW is so beautiful. I would love to know what the SW stands for as I had not heard of it before. I am trying to make one that is round but have put it aside for a while because my count was off. Cannot wait to see yours finished and blocked!!


Thanks, flladyslipper! It's the Shipwreck Shawl. The beginning of Jan a few of us started them. Toni got us started.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-308663-1.html


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

All y'all now know why geese, ducks, and turkeys (in-the-wild critters) walk QUICKLY away from me! I'm not chasing them for exercise...there is space in the new freezer for a few!

I have worked on one doily (ruffled) and am on the final 2-3 points before finishing/tucking in the outside thread. Whenever I finally get the size of thread for that oval doily perfected...have a choice of 50/60/70 for doily's thread. All of 10/20/30/40 haven't matched the fine thread. Pictures will be pending.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> So perhaps that means that some of my earliest queued projects might become a reality??


Jane, I purchased all I would need for this project about 5-6 years ago when I started knitting again, before I knew what was involved. Didn't know how to knit in the round, didn't know how to knit lace. Then once learned how to do that stuff, and I knew a bit more, the project was so big it was daunting. But once started, it's an easy knit. I have a Swirl sweater that I did that with also. I am thinking next year??? Long answer, but yes, there is hope. 

Thanks all for the lovely comments. It's been fun and great to start a project like this with some lovely, lovely friends. 

Tanya, when I bought all the stuff for SW, I also purchased dye for a stormy blue color. I still haven't looked to see if I have the courage to actually dye such a huge project.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free pattern from SweaterBabe for a child's Pixie Hat - coupon code: R3T5T
http://www.sweaterbabe.com/monthly-free-knitting-or-crochet-pattern-9078/?utm_source=FREE+Pattern+for+February&utm_campaign=Feb+20+2014+Email&utm_medium=email


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I had a 24 hour stomach virus yesterday and spent most of the day sleeping and sipping ginger tea. All better today, so I can finally catch up! 

Sue, your mountain mist shawl colors are so lovely. 

Bev, love the Shipwreck Shawl. Are you still considering dying it? It looks great as is in the white! 

Chris those picture of things to do on a snowy day were funny and interesting at the same time. People sure can be creative!

I have downloaded that double knit hat and would love to give that a try. 

Wow Jane, that is a neat way to use a shawl. What fun that would be to carry around. Bet you would get lots of comments! 
Got the snowflake pattern too- thanks.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I don't have this in my shawl folder so I am thinking that it hasn't been shared before. It says that it is basic but it is a little more than that. I'd dress up the spine & do something with the border, though. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pretty-basic


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--obviously couldn't see your yarn as white. Have been taking inspiration from Frankie's dying class with children. I think I would want to dye yarn first so if it didn't dye well, I wouldn't waste my time on a project that looked so yukky. I really loved the complex coloring of the Toddler Miter Square Sweater so was thinking to dye yarn that would be used 2 strands at a time. That would also mellow out any areas of color pooling. But if you are doing only 1 color it might not be that difficult if your dye pot is large enough to get even, or relatively even color saturation. If it is not an even color it can add depth to the project.

I wish we all lived closer as this would be a terrific fun project for us all to do together.

Jane--very creative use of the shawl on an umbrella frame. Great way to show off such beautiful work.

Saw the Sweater Babe free pattern, too, and saved it. She has been featuring this hat for several years--that is her beautiful child who is now about 6 I would guess?

Fladyslippper--glad to see you coming back again. Hang out for awhile with us. We are such a fun and sharing group.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This appears to be a one skein fingering weight project. I like how the spine grows as it goes - for want of a better description.
http://blog.loveknitting.com/manos-sandalo-free-pattern/?utm_medium=email&utm_source=Loveknitting&utm_campaign=200215_FINGER


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I did wonder why the sheep up the lane I walk every day shake when I pass. She is a dead ringer for me in that rocking chair :XD:


Oh thanks for the good laugh  first one of the day... I wish I was into fiber arts when I lived next to a ranch that raised sheep .. I can still see all that wool on the barbed wire! and I thought I had collected everything when I was out there!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, I purchased all I would need for this project about 5-6 years ago when I started knitting again, before I knew what was involved. Didn't know how to knit in the round, didn't know how to knit lace. Then once learned how to do that stuff, and I knew a bit more, the project was so big it was daunting. But once started, it's an easy knit. I have a Swirl sweater that I did that with also. I am thinking next year??? Long answer, but yes, there is hope.
> 
> Thanks all for the lovely comments. It's been fun and great to start a project like this with some lovely, lovely friends.
> 
> Tanya, when I bought all the stuff for SW, I also purchased dye for a stormy blue color. I still haven't looked to see if I have the courage to actually dye such a huge project.


And look how far you have come!!! So if you bought some dye for it... is this done in Knit Picks Bare yarn? I have some that I was thinking of using for this! I need another skein though. I have 2 right now 

Caryn I am glad your feeling better.. I was down with this too.. mine tried to settle in my chest... it was pretty scary but it cleared up as quickly as it came on  I was able to do my 3 mile walk yesterday.. and it felt amazing...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

beautiful shawl patterns Jane.. I put the basic one in my library although I think I have it printed off somewhere too ... I really need to get my patterns in order again!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> This appears to be a one skein fingering weight project. I like how the spine grows as it goes - for want of a better description.
> http://blog.loveknitting.com/manos-sandalo-free-pattern/?utm_medium=email&utm_source=Loveknitting&utm_campaign=200215_FINGER


Oh, Jane, I love, love, love this one!!!

Ronie, yes, it is Knit Picks Bare yarn.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

http://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/16/5d/d9/165dd910f1c4dbe6f31c83da11577a9d.jpg

A funny to start or end your day with.  (Our finances are tight right now. My DH said we need to limit our spending to food, gas, and clothes. I replied that yarn is for clothes.  )

It is good to hear from you flladyslipper! How are you?!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I did wonder why the sheep up the lane I walk every day shake when I pass. She is a dead ringer for me in that rocking chair :XD:


Too funny!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lol Norma


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--like this shawl. I would like to see the spine a little more defined and the edge loops emboldened a bit--like we did with the doilies from Belle. As is it reminds me some of the older European style doilies which have simple, repetitive patterning.

Norma--thinking about your sheep in the road experience. In homeopathy the remedy Sheep has the characteristic of gathering into tight groups when threatened. I think that may be what you experienced from them when you walked by. If I remember correctly, the more vulnerable ones get left on the outside of the herd.

FYI. Knit Picks was having a sale this week with their Bare Yarn featured I think. They also have their Shadow Lace Yarn in heathers and bare yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> http://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/16/5d/d9/165dd910f1c4dbe6f31c83da11577a9d.jpg
> 
> A funny to start or end your day with.
> 
> It is good to hear from you flladyslipper! How are you?!!!


Too true!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the patterns!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...A funny to start or end your day with. ...


Hear! Hear!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This has an interesting motif - might be nice in a scarf, too.
http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/fanfare-wrap.html?utm_source=responsys&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=02-20-2015-shawls


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This has an interesting motif - might be nice in a scarf, too.
> http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/fanfare-wrap.html?utm_source=responsys&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=02-20-2015-shawls


Like that motif.. Thanx Jane. Will save it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Was someone saying a little while back that they were going to do a lampshade?
I like this one:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diamond-lace-lampshade


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> This isn't my work - but I thought that I would share this interesting way of employing a circular shawl.


Great idea. Now to find an umbrella frame that is not broken or damaged. Wouldn't that make a nice portable shade? Sort of like the parasols women used to carry.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Free pattern from SweaterBabe for a child's Pixie Hat - coupon code: R3T5T
> http://www.sweaterbabe.com/monthly-free-knitting-or-crochet-pattern-9078/?utm_source=FREE+Pattern+for+February&utm_campaign=Feb+20+2014+Email&utm_medium=email


Looks like you must create an account to get this pattern and they require information I don't give out. The system would not advance without it for me.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Great idea. Now to find an umbrella frame that is not broken or damaged. Wouldn't that make a nice portable shade? Sort of like the parasols women used to carry.


Dollar stores sell umbrellas!! how much fun would that be.. I know there are times when my husband will bring me our umbrella because our large patio one is just at the wrong angle to block the sun from my eyes..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> http://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/16/5d/d9/165dd910f1c4dbe6f31c83da11577a9d.jpg
> 
> A funny to start or end your day with.  (Our finances are tight right now. My DH said we need to limit our spending to food, gas, and clothes. I replied that yarn is for clothes.  )
> 
> It is good to hear from you flladyslipper! How are you?!!!


Ours too until I find work ... its ok these little set backs keep us strong!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Was someone saying a little while back that they were going to do a lampshade?
> I like this one:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diamond-lace-lampshade


That is very pretty!!! I bet it would look nice with Belle's curtains


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Another free Fiesta pattern - still yarn that's too busy - do they sell anything else? Interesting construction, though.
http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/2059/sunset_shawlette/?utm_source=Retail&utm_campaign=36210daa0a-Free_Pattern_Thursday_BetteVestR_5_8_2014&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_66133aa203-36210daa0a-64996929
Code: SS22215FP


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Was someone saying a little while back that they were going to do a lampshade?
> I like this one:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diamond-lace-lampshade


I was one person who was looking at shades. I like this one a lot. Most that I have seen turn me off. The gorgeous ones we looked couple of months ago were for sale int he $100's. But this one saves me the trouble of designing something. thank you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Great idea. Now to find an umbrella frame that is not broken or damaged. Wouldn't that make a nice portable shade? Sort of like the parasols women used to carry.


that is what I thought about. a southern belle parasol type.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Looks like you must create an account to get this pattern and they require information I don't give out. The system would not advance without it for me.


since the pattern is free, I assume it can be shared with you:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> since the pattern is free, I assume it can be shared with you:


Thank you all for offering to share. I am thinking that the Children's home in the Kiamichi Mountains might need some baby/toddler things too.

Because of some bad experiences I am paranoid about sharing personal data on web sites. One state recommended site charged me 2-3 months service before I even knew it, they offered a free trial but I cancelled before completing the form. Another site for medicare supplemental insurance comparison information I started getting phone calls before I clicked the send button.

Then there is the question, where does all that personal information go? I get calls from a Credit Card Service I have been trying to stop for 10 years. Each call says it is the last and I don't even have any of the credit cards they are calling about. If I try to ask them not to call they hang up before I can say 3 words. Now they appear with another person's number and name on caller id. Scary when your own name appears on an incoming call!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Thank you all for offering to share. I am thinking that the Children's home in the Kiamichi Mountains might need some baby/toddler things too.
> 
> Because of some bad experiences I am paranoid about sharing personal data on web sites. One state recommended site charged me 2-3 months service before I even knew it, they offered a free trial but I cancelled before completing the form. Another site for medicare supplemental insurance comparison information I started getting phone calls before I clicked the send button.
> 
> Then there is the question, where does all that personal information go? I get calls from a Credit Card Service I have been trying to stop for 10 years. Each call says it is the last and I don't even have any of the credit cards they are calling about. If I try to ask them not to call they hang up before I can say 3 words. Now they appear with another person's number and name on caller id. Scary when your own name appears on an incoming call!


Tricia-- *did you see the download link in my post response to you? It is the pattern.*

I understand that experiences like yours can make you very cautious. My experiences have included annoying stuff but nothing that made me feel that vulnerable.

I also have a little pattern for an infant vest that is posted on KP. I wrote the pattern up for some KP'rs probably a couple of years ago. It is informally written but is so simple that I think you can work from those notes. It should be under my name in pictures here. Ros found it when she was exploring the other month.

Also, Lionbrand free patterns has many baby/toddler/children patterns that are pretty simple. You might find some to your liking.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> A funny to start or end your day with.  (Our finances are tight right now. My DH said we need to limit our spending to food, gas, and clothes. I replied that yarn is for clothes.  )


clever, I love it  Gonna try that with my fabric stash too


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, thanks for sharing the Fiesta pattern. I printed it out. It's another one of those that have no tails to flap around and come free. And did you notice the name of the pattern-'Sunset' shawlette. 

I like the idea of an umbrella. How fun!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...And did you notice the name of the pattern-'Sunset' shawlette. ...


Missed that


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I am with you on this internet security business Tricia I have actually argued with the telemarketer telling them to find a different company to work for because what they are telling them is a hot lead is just their website snooping into our lives.. and not real leads.. I have just gone and looked something up and I have gotten as far as just starting to fill out the information and change my mind.. only to have someone call me?? it is true the red X is not necessarily a close button.. My malware bites pretty much stops most everything and my antivirus hopefully will block the rest.. 

I really like the Sunset Shawlette it would be perfect in most any color..


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Caryn I am glad your feeling better.. I was down with this too.. mine tried to settle in my chest... it was pretty scary but it cleared up as quickly as it came on  I was able to do my 3 mile walk yesterday.. and it felt amazing...


Thanks Roni, Glad you recovered fast too and good for you for getting that 3 mile walk in as well!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

http://blog.lionbrand.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/Lola_02202015-600x251.jpg

Ah hmmm, can anyone else relate? 

Melanie, I hope you can work that out with your fabric stash. I have to warn you - my hubby is not totally convinced yet.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Ours too until I find work ... its ok these little set backs keep us strong!!!


They sure do!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Another free Fiesta pattern - still yarn that's too busy - do they sell anything else? Interesting construction, though.
> http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/2059/sunset_shawlette/?utm_source=Retail&utm_campaign=36210daa0a-Free_Pattern_Thursday_BetteVestR_5_8_2014&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_66133aa203-36210daa0a-64996929
> Code: SS22215FP


I saved this one too. I really liked the design if not the yarn. And their yarn is quite expensive as well!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> http://blog.lionbrand.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/Lola_02202015-600x251.jpg
> 
> Ah hmmm, can anyone else relate?
> 
> Melanie, I hope you can work that out with your fabric stash. I have to warn you - my hubby is not totally convinced yet.


Yes, Toni--I relate. Very cute.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> http://blog.lionbrand.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/Lola_02202015-600x251.jpg
> 
> Ah hmmm, can anyone else relate?


This is too funny! Can definitely relate


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Missed that


I must find appropriate colored yarn. 

Toni, I love that Lola.  Made me smile.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I love that Lola.  Made me smile.


She is pretty funny.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> This is too funny! Can definitely relate


Me, too!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Tricia-- *did you see the download link in my post response to you? It is the pattern.*
> 
> I understand that experiences like yours can make you very cautious. My experiences have included annoying stuff but nothing that made me feel that vulnerable.
> 
> ...


Yes, I saw the download link and appreciate it. I will check before making many toddler items. No sense making something they cannot use or waste my limited time.

Thanks for the pattern information too. When you taught the miter square jacket I didn't think it would be something I would use. After all my neighbor's boys are 10 and 12. By the time they have babies I probably not be able to knit.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Dollar stores sell umbrellas!! how much fun would that be.. I know there are times when my husband will bring me our umbrella because our large patio one is just at the wrong angle to block the sun from my eyes..


That will be good to check out. Never thought of them. Portable shade at summer games might be good too or at an backyard cookout/get together. Hmmmm. Now to fasten it to the chair! :lol:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> http://blog.lionbrand.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/Lola_02202015-600x251.jpg
> 
> Ah hmmm, can anyone else relate?
> 
> Melanie, I hope you can work that out with your fabric stash. I have to warn you - my hubby is not totally convinced yet.


Oh, how I an relate!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

TLL said:


> http://blog.lionbrand.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/Lola_02202015-600x251.jpg
> 
> Ah hmmm, can anyone else relate?
> 
> Melanie, I hope you can work that out with your fabric stash. I have to warn you - my hubby is not totally convinced yet.


Toni, love The Lola carton and the other you post earlier. 😅

There is a free shawl offered on today's Craftsy email. 
http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/accessory/biscotte-rainbow-shawl/98508?_ct=rbew&_ctp=145269


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Toni, love The Lola carton and the other you post earlier. 😅
> 
> There is a free shawl offered on today's Craftsy email.
> http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/accessory/biscotte-rainbow-shawl/98508?_ct=rbew&_ctp=145269


I'm glad you liked them, Chris. They were good for a chuckle.

That Craftsy pattern sure is an interesting one. I've only glanced at it, but I do not see how the stripes are joined. Do you?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Yes, I saw the download link and appreciate it. I will check before making many toddler items. No sense making something they cannot use or waste my limited time.
> 
> Thanks for the pattern information too. When you taught the miter square jacket I didn't think it would be something I would use. After all my neighbor's boys are 10 and 12. By the time they have babies I probably not be able to knit.


Life does give us lots of unusual turns, doesn't it?

And I just did a miter square hat pattern that I haven't written up yet but it is easy to do and I should write it up soon.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I'm glad you liked them, Chris. They were good for a chuckle.
> 
> That Craftsy pattern sure is an interesting one. I've only glanced at it, but I do not see how the stripes are joined. Do you?


Yes, the last stitch is an SSK and you pick up one stitch from the first strip along with the another stitch from the new stripe.
Not written very clearly but it creates a nice effect. The pattern instructions show doing this every other row but the scarf looks like it has more of a gap. Maybe there is a lot of stretch at these connection points.

The pattern does not look complicated but it is not written well at all. This cannot be followed by an unskilled knitter and a skilled one will have to figure a few things out on her own. Very frustrating. Part of the problem may be that it is probably a translation.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I had spare 30 weight white...so I finished the second doily below. #3 is 40 weight, Ecru.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Man,Kaixixang, you are flying.  Love your doilies.  Do I see color in the third one???


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I had spare 30 weight white...so I finished the second doily below. #3 is 40 weight, Ecru.


You have been busy! Great work!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KX--very impressive production and quality. Wonderful work.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, DIL and I knit yesterday. She is just starting to knit, though she has tried many times to learn. She is a crocheter. When I started my friend on knitting, DIL came along and knit and purled the whole time, adding in a k2tog when she wanted a decrease. So, yesterday I thought she should learn SSK, how to read a chart, put markers in, and garter sides to keep from curling. So while I was there, I made up a chart for the 24 stitches we were casting on. Designers you have a job and a half. But I finally got something going. 1 & 3 purl, row two had in some SSKs and k2tog with yos and row 4 was just eyelet (I couldn't make the chart work and I wanted to teach her eyelet anyway).So we did that awhile. I had forgotten to tell her to count each repeat before moving on and she had dropped some yo's, but she learned a lot. And yes, we talked about lifelines. This morning she told me she was going to use my chart to make a scarf for a friend. That way she will learn fully what I was trying to teach her. I am so pleased. 

She is a very tight knitter. I suggested she use larger needles to get looser and lacier results. Good day yesterday.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Those are very beautiful doilies, Kaixixang!!! You are so fast! I love the ruffle on the third one. 

Way to go, Bev!!! It sounds like you had a really good day yesterday.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--what a nice sharing experience with DIL. New knitters tend to work tightly because they are holding on for dear life. They need to trust themselves, the needles and relax.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Very beautiful doilies Kaixixang! I especially like the design of the first one.

What a great eperience for you and DIL, Bev. Sounds like you are a wonderful teacher and she was able to learn a lot. So great that you were able to do charting for her too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I had spare 30 weight white...so I finished the second doily below. #3 is 40 weight, Ecru.


Your doilies are wonderful, Kaixixang!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I downloaded the Rainbow scarf It is done in strips then joined. The way it is constructed gives you a loop to join so it should be a pretty fun pattern to make. Plus it would be a good one done in cotton.. nice and colorful too 

Kaixixang those are once again stunning.. you really have a talent for your crochet. I have always loved those ruffled doily's  I have plenty of crochet thread I should give it a try.

Bev that is wonderful.. it is so nice to see her really take this on and to have such dedication to do a lace scarf!! You must be a very patient teacher! plus now all of you have things in common that you can shop and knit together.. sounds like so much fun to me.. and how nice it is that you have such a good relationship with your DIL


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Life does give us lots of unusual turns, doesn't it?
> 
> And I just did a miter square hat pattern that I haven't written up yet but it is easy to do and I should write it up soon.


Just so everyone knows the Kiamichi Mountain Children's home in in the Kiamichi Mountains of Oklahoma. It depends on donations from churches around the area. I can't find a web site for them but know they have dormitories where the children live. When the church adopts children for Christmas there is a $$ limit of $25 - 30 and a list of things the "adopted" child would like to have. The goal is each child have something to open. It is in Indian territory but not limited to Indians and is a non-denominational, Christian center.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> Very beautiful doilies Kaixixang! I especially like the design of the first one.
> 
> What a great eperience for you and DIL, Bev. Sounds like you are a wonderful teacher and she was able to learn a lot. So great that you were able to do charting for her too!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I had spare 30 weight white...so I finished the second doily below. #3 is 40 weight, Ecru.


Beautiful work. I have seen pictures of doilies like this in the past and thought they were crocheted. At least the patterns I saw were crocheted or tatted.

This is amazing work.

Oops. Those are crocheted. I was thinking you were knitting and charting doilies. I need to pay more attention! Still fabulous work.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Well, DIL and I knit yesterday. She is just starting to knit, though she has tried many times to learn. She is a crocheter. When I started my friend on knitting, DIL came along and knit and purled the whole time, adding in a k2tog when she wanted a decrease. So, yesterday I thought she should learn SSK, how to read a chart, put markers in, and garter sides to keep from curling. So while I was there, I made up a chart for the 24 stitches we were casting on. Designers you have a job and a half. But I finally got something going. 1 & 3 purl, row two had in some SSKs and k2tog with yos and row 4 was just eyelet (I couldn't make the chart work and I wanted to teach her eyelet anyway).So we did that awhile. I had forgotten to tell her to count each repeat before moving on and she had dropped some yo's, but she learned a lot. And yes, we talked about lifelines. This morning she told me she was going to use my chart to make a scarf for a friend. That way she will learn fully what I was trying to teach her. I am so pleased.
> 
> She is a very tight knitter. I suggested she use larger needles to get looser and lacier results. Good day yesterday.


Bev, it is so great to be able to share and teach others. It is common to knit tight while learning, then some of us just seem to knit tighter. Seems like we get a death grip on needles and yarn. It my case my hands were damp all the time. In the summer I could only knit or crochet a few minutes at a time. Now they are dry sometimes and lotion doesn't seem to help.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful. I particularly love the first one with the pineapples and the scallops, and the third one.

Sue


kaixixang said:


> I had spare 30 weight white...so I finished the second doily below. #3 is 40 weight, Ecru.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This is the yarn that I am planning on using for Snowdrop: Knit Picks Stroll Glimmer in Jay. I am trying to decide on beads. I won't use a lot - mostly on the ends but a sprinkling in the body - have to examine it more closely - starts tomorrow so I have to get cracking on a plan.
L-R:
 Size 6/0 matte capri blue - I also have them in 8/0
 Size 8/0 metallic hematite delicas
 Size 8/0 rainbow transparent
 Size 6/0 rainbow transparent

Which would you prefer?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This is the yarn that I am planning on using for Snowdrop: Knit Picks Stroll Glimmer in Jay. I am trying to decide on beads. I won't use a lot - mostly on the ends but a sprinkling in the body - have to examine it more closely - starts tomorrow so I have to get cracking on a plan.
> L-R:
>  Size 6/0 matte capri blue - I also have them in 8/0
>  Size 8/0 metlalic hematite delicas
> ...


Either of the transparents.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I agree with the transparents as I think they will tie in with the silver fleck in the yarn.
Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Either of the transparents.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I agree with the transparents as I think they will tie in with the silver fleck in the yarn.
> Sue


Glad you spotted that, Sue- but it did give me a giggle! Spell Check on the job perhaps- had originally read 'Grandparents' !!!!!!!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Me too, it also had shiver instead of silver"

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Glad you spotted that, Sue- but it did give me a giggle! Spell Check on the job perhaps- had originally read 'Grandparents' !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Me too, it also had shiver instead of silver"
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

This is the view out of my front door. It has been snowing for about four hours now, and is snowing heavy again. I went to my Jazzercise class which is about 13 miles from here. When I left there it was not doing anything, but started snowing on my way home and by the time I got home the roads were covered and getting slippery. The temperature is about 18 Fahrenheit. So I am quite happily inside now and seems like a good time to be knitting.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> This is the view out of my front door. It has been snowing for about four hours now, and is snowing heavy again. I went to my Jazzercise class which is about 13 miles from here. When I left there it was not doing anything, but started snowing on my way home and by the time I got home the roads were covered and getting slippery. The temperature is about 18 Fahrenheit. So I am quite happily inside now and seems like a good time to be knitting.
> 
> Sue


Happy Knitting, Sue! I am glad you got home safely.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> This is the yarn that I am planning on using for Snowdrop: Knit Picks Stroll Glimmer in Jay. I am trying to decide on beads. I won't use a lot - mostly on the ends but a sprinkling in the body - have to examine it more closely - starts tomorrow so I have to get cracking on a plan.
> L-R:
>  Size 6/0 matte capri blue - I also have them in 8/0
>  Size 8/0 metallic hematite delicas
> ...


I really like the matte capri blue beads, but I really like blue. I can see how the transparent beads pick up that silver fleck in your yarn. That would be very pretty also.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Transparents have my vote. But do what pleases you, Jane. 

Sue and Julie, so nice to hear about the spellcheck after things have been corrected. 

Sue, love the picture of your snow. Glad you got home safely. Indeed, a wonderful time to curl up and knit.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Either of the transparents.


I agree.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Happy Knitting, Sue! I am glad you got home safely.


Me, too! Enjoy your knitting!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> I had spare 30 weight white...so I finished the second doily below. #3 is 40 weight, Ecru.


Kaixixang, your Doilies are delightful. Good work


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> This is the yarn that I am planning on using for Snowdrop: Knit Picks Stroll Glimmer in Jay. I am trying to decide on beads. I won't use a lot - mostly on the ends but a sprinkling in the body - have to examine it more closely - starts tomorrow so I have to get cracking on a plan.
> L-R:
>  Size 6/0 matte capri blue - I also have them in 8/0
>  Size 8/0 metallic hematite delicas
> ...


I like the smaller transparent beads, especially for the Snowdrop. But I also really like the matte blue ones. If you were using this yarn for the Alpine MKAL I would say use those.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Think I am going to use either a grey or ivory for Snowdrop. I may bead a little at the ends, with either clear silver or gold lined beads
Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...So I am quite happily inside now and seems like a good time to be knitting...


Always preferable to be on the inside (of the house - not the car) looking out. So pretty, though.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--we have same weather. Went to show my rental house today and thought I would beat the snow. Within the hour it was covering the roads and house is on a steep hill. With heart in mouth came home but State already had roads sanded once I got south of the city where the house is. 20 miles later, I breathed a sigh of relief and got into my house. After a cup of tea will bring in firewood which I am almost out of but it is not snowing here now.

Find it hard to believe we have the same temps going.

Gray or white for your Snowdrop sounds terrific. Seems to match the name of the scarf well.

Mine will be red I think.

Jane--my vote goes for the transparent beads and the smaller ones. I like the Capri blue color but they seem too large for a delicate scarf. Yarn is a great color.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Glad you are home safely Sue and Tanya. 
Jane, I really like the Capri blue beads in the small size. I'm sure any one of them that you decide upon will look super.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Think I am going to use either a grey or ivory for Snowdrop. I may bead a little at the ends, with either clear silver or gold lined beads.


I can picture either of these combinations - both would be lovely. Now I want to do a white one.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I can blame all y'all for the hard looks I've been giving to the glass beads at Walmart. Or should I look at JoAnn's for selection? I do want to price the Boye DPN...seems they disappear for nothing...and I want to have a complete set (8 inch length) for my knitting/crochet box so they won't go as quickly.

Trust me...I don't miss the DPN in any WIP...they're actually disappearing and I cannot find the needles anywhere - the hard way or looking for them.

Thankfully the crochet hooks (steel) and circular knitting needles (metal...not so the smaller bamboo) are behaving...or all y'all wouldn't be seeing the lovely photos.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Jane - either of the transparent beads if you want to dress up the shawl, the capri blue if you want it casual looking


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I can blame all y'all for the hard looks I've been giving to the glass beads at Walmart. Or should I look at JoAnn's for selection? ...


Beads will vary in quality depending on where they are from. Czech beads are cheaper but the hole size is inconsistent which means some of them are unusable. 
Japanese beads have the best reputation; Miyuki & TOHO are the ones most frequently cited.
I doubt that Walmart has those but JoAnn's might.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Beads will vary in quality depending on where they are from. Czech beads are cheaper but the hole size is inconsistent which means some of them are unusable.
> Japanese beads have the best reputation; Miyuki & TOHO are the ones most frequently cited.
> I doubt that Walmart has those but JoAnn's might.


Unless they are different in larger WalMart stores, the ones here have small holes, the beads are irregular; the company is Cousin of America but the beads are from China. I can get a small crochet hook through some but the yarn splits when pulling it through the bead because the hook is too small.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Unless they are different in larg WalMart stores, the ones here have small holes, the beads are irregular; the company is Cousin of America but the beads are from China. I can get a small crochet hook through some but the yarn splits when pulling it through the bead because the hook is too small.


I've had that problem with ones from JoAnn's, too. When the holes are too small for my crochet hook, I use the dental floss threader thing.

Here is what I'm going to use for my Snowdrop. It's Knit Picks Gloss fingering, colorway Kenai (actually a little darker teal than the photo shows). The beads are size 6 seed beads by Matsuno of Japan, transparent multi color Iris. I plan to do the beads on the ends and maybe some of the other parts depending on how it goes as we knit ilthe project.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It sure looks like you are all getting so organized! Your combinations will be fun to see as they progress. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...for my Snowdrop. It's Knit Picks Gloss fingering, colorway Kenai ...beads are size 6 seed beads by Matsuno of Japan, transparent multi color Iris. ..


Oh that will be nice! This is a great combination. I have knit several projects with Gloss - lovely to work with & great stitch definition. I haven't used that brand of beads but the Multi-coloured Iris are a mainstay for me.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I think that I will go with the smaller transparent Rainbow beads.
I love the Capri but I think that they would go better with a more muted blue - which I have on hand - another project.
Currently examining the pattern & FOs for beading possibilities. I can only see 2 that used beads... however, I will save further comment for tomorrow when we make our official start.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh that will be nice! This is a great combination. I have knit several projects with Gloss - lovely to work with & great stitch definition. I haven't used that brand of beads but the Multi-coloured Iris are a mainstay for me.


Thanks Toni and Jane. Jane, I got those beads from Knit Picks a few months ago. Haven't used them before but thought they would be good with this project. Hopefully the holes will be consistent.  If not, I'll use the floss threader!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think that I will go with the smaller transparent Rainbow beads.
> I love the Capri but I think that they would go better with a more muted blue - which I have on hand - another project.
> Currently examining the pattern & FOs for beading possibilities. I can only see 2 that used beads... however, I will save further comment for tomorrow when we make our official start.


Am interested in hearing what you think about the bead placement. I still feel like a novice with beaded projects.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh I like clicking in here and seeing lots of pretty yarns and beads!! Jane I am sure that what ever you decide on will be great... your beaded shawls always look so nice.. I like the blues and teals too...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think that I will go with the smaller transparent Rainbow beads.
> I love the Capri but I think that they would go better with a more muted blue - which I have on hand - another project.
> Currently examining the pattern & FOs for beading possibilities. I can only see 2 that used beads... however, I will save further comment for tomorrow when we make our official start.


I am looking forward to this... I'll be checking in tomorrow


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Pam, I love your yarn and beads.  

Looking forward to seeing everyone's project progress.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ... Jane, I got those beads from Knit Picks a few months ago. Haven't used them before ...


Oh - I didn't realize. I never knew the source of the beads other than that Fire Mountain Gems supplied them. I couldn't find any other info on the Knit Picks site. I use these all the time - they are very reasonably priced & work up beautifully.
A size 6/0 with this yarn should not cause any problems. I frequently use the 8/0 with fingering - strike the scattered bead that doesn't want to slide on - I just put it aside for when I am using a finer yarn - or use the floss, as you say.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh - I didn't realize. I never knew the source of the beads other than that Fire Mountain Gems supplied them. I couldn't find any other info on the Knit Picks site. I use these all the time - they are very reasonably priced & work up beautifully.
> A size 6/0 with this yarn should not cause any problems. I frequently use the 8/0 with fingering - strike the scattered bead that doesn't want to slide on - I just put it aside for when I am using a finer yarn - or use the floss, as you say.


That's all good to know. The yarn seems to be a heavier fingering so thought the 6/0 beads would work. Glad you confirmed that.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

My eyes are always larger than my available knitting time. Next week is the last week of preparations for my workshop. I am getting much closer to being ready, but will have to bow out of this project.  Don't mind me. I'm just pouting.  Have fun, everyone!!!

Thank you so much for hosting these last two weeks, VintageCrochet!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> My eyes are always larger than my available knitting time.


Wow, mine too.  It's a real shame too. I would love to get more done than I have time for.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...preparations for my workshop. ... will have to bow out of this project. ...


We are looking forward to that, too, Toni.
I hope that you will still drop in on us, though.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> We are looking forward to that, too, Toni.
> I hope that you will still drop in on us, though.


Oh, you know I will!!! 

Thank you, Jane!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--It was very intense for me preparing for the workshop--for about 6 weeks before and I was very anxious. However, once it began, it has been fine and not stressful at all. The prep--knowing your material well will make if very easy for you, too. I don't know how you are structuring your workshop, but there is a lot of time for people to work on their own project and some people only tune in periodically. I am sure it will go very well for you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I had spare 30 weight white...so I finished the second doily below. #3 is 40 weight, Ecru.


Those are beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, that sounds a lovely day. Great :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> This is the yarn that I am planning on using for Snowdrop: Knit Picks Stroll Glimmer in Jay. I am trying to decide on beads. I won't use a lot - mostly on the ends but a sprinkling in the body - have to examine it more closely - starts tomorrow so I have to get cracking on a plan.
> L-R:
>  Size 6/0 matte capri blue - I also have them in 8/0
>  Size 8/0 metallic hematite delicas
> ...


I love the colour. I would go for the transparents. I seem to like a little giltz in my knits
:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, pretty but dangerous outside in your photo. Stay safe.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

It was DDs wedding yesterday. It was a lovely day and everyone was happy. These are the photos we took of her before the ceremony. It was quite tricky as the light was not good. I will post a professional one later of the happy couple.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It was DDs wedding yesterday. It was a lovely day and everyone was happy. These are the photos we took of her before the ceremony. It was quite tricky as the light was not good. I will post a professional one later of the happy couple.


And to think we went through the trauma with you, of that coffee spill on the first shawl!
Very fine work, Norma, and what a lovely model! DD's dress is pretty fabulous, too!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Julie. DD chose the shawl to match the dress :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Julie. DD chose the shawl to match the dress :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> It was DDs wedding yesterday...


Congratulations to your family on this important event. SO glad that things went well.
How beautiful the bride looks! ... especially with that gorgeous shawl to complement her dress.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Congratulations to your family on this important event. SO glad that things went well.
> How beautiful the bride looks! ... especially with that gorgeous shawl to complement her dress.


Thank you, Jane. The only hitch was the photographer broke her ankle in two places on Thursday but she found another photographer who normally charges twice as much to do it for the same price. I do hope she heals quickly.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...The only hitch was the photographer broke her ankle in two places on Thursday ...


I can't help but say, please forgive me... that she should stay out of those places. :wink: 
Great that she was able to make sure that you were taken care of, though.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Pam, your yarn and beads are great together and will make a lovely shawl! 

Norma, congratulations to you and dd! She is a beautiful bride and the shawl is a perfect compliment to her dress. Sorry to hear about the photographer, but glad all turned out well!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Caryn.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I can't help but say, please forgive me... that she should stay out of those places. :wink:


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma, so glad to hear that things went well. Thanks for sharing pictures of the lovely bride and her gorgeous ensemble. The shawl perfectly compliments the dress and the bride.  

Now, take a couple of deep breaths, some afternoon naps, and some tea by the fireside. Relax.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma thank you for sharing the beautfiful pictures.. your daughter is very pretty and makes a beautiful bride!! I love the dress and the shawl... I hope the photographer will heal quickly!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

OOP's double post!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you, Vintagecrochet, for hosting Lace Party during the last two weeks. I have been very busy & wasn't able to pursue the challenge that you suggested. I have saved the links, though & will be following up on it since it is something that interests me. One of these days I will create my own design & will lay the credit for the inspiration at your door. 

The newest Lace Party thread is located at this address:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-321077-1.html


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Good luck, Toni, with the rest of your preps. I am sure everything will be fine

Sue


TLL said:


> My eyes are always larger than my available knitting time. Next week is the last week of preparations for my workshop. I am getting much closer to being ready, but will have to bow out of this project.  Don't mind me. I'm just pouting.  Have fun, everyone!!!
> 
> Thank you so much for hosting these last two weeks, VintageCrochet!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Norma, thanks for sharing this. A great pic of a beautiful bride with her beautiful dress and shawl.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> It was DDs wedding yesterday. It was a lovely day and everyone was happy. These are the photos we took of her before the ceremony. It was quite tricky as the light was not good. I will post a professional one later of the happy couple.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Just finished my Clue 2 of Mountain Mist. I have caught up a little, but still a few days behind with doing an extra repeat of one chart.
> 
> I still can't decide whether I will bead the edging. I like the colour of the yarn and not sure what colour I would go for if I did, maybe a clear or silver.
> 
> Sue


Gorgeous Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> That is totally ok. I am sure someone will jump in with something for us during that time. You just have yourself a wonderful trip and I will be thinking of you as I drink my tea from my cup my daughters brought me from Wales.
> 
> Whenever you are ready, just let me know. :thumbup:


So cute 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Ok, I have a couple more snow pictures that I scoffed off an email titled 'you can tell when people up north are bored'. This first on is something I should to my car because it is filthy. No chance to go to the car wash since it's so cold.


Love these photos Chris, thanks for sharing. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Nice pictures, Chris.
> 
> Here's my SW as of tonight. I put the long cable on, but it is really not long enough to spread out my SW. Did the best I could.


It's gorgeous Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> I had a 24 hour stomach virus yesterday and spent most of the day sleeping and sipping ginger tea. All better today, so I can finally catch up!


I'm glad that you are feeling better Caryn. Take care. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry about what happened with the photographer, but it was good that she found a replacement. This, together with the coffee stained shawl will all be things that become memories of the wedding.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Jane. The only hitch was the photographer broke her ankle in two places on Thursday but she found another photographer who normally charges twice as much to do it for the same price. I do hope she heals quickly.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful bride and beautiful shawl Norma. You did a great job on both


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you for hosting, Vintagecrochet.

Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good luck and enjoy, Toni. I'll be lurking in your workshop


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> And look how far you have come!!! So if you bought some dye for it... is this done in Knit Picks Bare yarn? I have some that I was thinking of using for this! I need another skein though. I have 2 right now
> 
> Caryn I am glad your feeling better.. I was down with this too.. mine tried to settle in my chest... it was pretty scary but it cleared up as quickly as it came on  I was able to do my 3 mile walk yesterday.. and it felt amazing...


I'm glad you are feeling better too Ronie.💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Julie. DD chose the shawl to match the dress :thumbup:


Norma, what a good job she did on picking the shawl and you did such an excellent job of creating it. Beautiful pictures. You are indeed fortunate that your photographer did a good job of getting a replacement.

Jane you made me laugh - saying she needed to stay out of those places.

Mel, I had seen a picture of a bicycling snowman and thought of you but I forgot to save the picture. Maybe I can track it down.

Vintage Crochet, thanks so much for hosting this week.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Grr, one of the cats got into my RMT dish cloth last night. They chewed through the ball yarn. I am going to have a join in an item a little bigger than a gauge swatch. Grr Well, out comes one of the Stay-A-Ways to scare them off of my desk. They know they are not allowed up there, appears they need a reminder.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> I had spare 30 weight white...so I finished the second doily below. #3 is 40 weight, Ecru.


Beautiful work kaixixang. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Well, DIL and I knit yesterday. She is just starting to knit, though she has tried many times to learn. She is a crocheter. When I started my friend on knitting, DIL came along and knit and purled the whole time, adding in a k2tog when she wanted a decrease. So, yesterday I thought she should learn SSK, how to read a chart, put markers in, and garter sides to keep from curling. So while I was there, I made up a chart for the 24 stitches we were casting on. Designers you have a job and a half. But I finally got something going. 1 & 3 purl, row two had in some SSKs and k2tog with yos and row 4 was just eyelet (I couldn't make the chart work and I wanted to teach her eyelet anyway).So we did that awhile. I had forgotten to tell her to count each repeat before moving on and she had dropped some yo's, but she learned a lot. And yes, we talked about lifelines. This morning she told me she was going to use my chart to make a scarf for a friend. That way she will learn fully what I was trying to teach her. I am so pleased.
> 
> She is a very tight knitter. I suggested she use larger needles to get looser and lacier results. Good day yesterday.


Sounds like a very enjoyable day Bev.💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Toni--It was very intense for me preparing for the workshop--for about 6 weeks before and I was very anxious. However, once it began, it has been fine and not stressful at all. The prep--knowing your material well will make if very easy for you, too. I don't know how you are structuring your workshop, but there is a lot of time for people to work on their own project and some people only tune in periodically. I am sure it will go very well for you.


Thank you, Tanya, that is exactly what I have been feeling. I had sensed from you that things seemed to be going well now that you had started, I just haven't been able to check in on you. I am glad to hear that it is going so well.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Julie. DD chose the shawl to match the dress :thumbup:


She did great! So did you! She looks so beautiful and happy.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> This is the yarn that I am planning on using for Snowdrop: Knit Picks Stroll Glimmer in Jay. I am trying to decide on beads. I won't use a lot - mostly on the ends but a sprinkling in the body - have to examine it more closely - starts tomorrow so I have to get cracking on a plan.
> L-R:
>  Size 6/0 matte capri blue - I also have them in 8/0
>  Size 8/0 metallic hematite delicas
> ...


I like the transparents Jane.💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Good luck, Toni, with the rest of your preps. I am sure everything will be fine
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> This is the view out of my front door. It has been snowing for about four hours now, and is snowing heavy again. I went to my Jazzercise class which is about 13 miles from here. When I left there it was not doing anything, but started snowing on my way home and by the time I got home the roads were covered and getting slippery. The temperature is about 18 Fahrenheit. So I am quite happily inside now and seems like a good time to be knitting.
> 
> Sue


So happy you are home safe. It looks so pretty.💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, Melanie and Ros!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Sue--we have same weather. Went to show my rental house today and thought I would beat the snow. Within the hour it was covering the roads and house is on a steep hill. With heart in mouth came home but State already had roads sanded once I got south of the city where the house is. 20 miles later, I breathed a sigh of relief and got into my house. After a cup of tea will bring in firewood which I am almost out of but it is not snowing here now.
> 
> Find it hard to believe we have the same temps going.
> 
> ...


Glad you are safe at home Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I've had that problem with ones from JoAnn's, too. When the holes are too small for my crochet hook, I use the dental floss threader thing.
> 
> Here is what I'm going to use for my Snowdrop. It's Knit Picks Gloss fingering, colorway Kenai (actually a little darker teal than the photo shows). The beads are size 6 seed beads by Matsuno of Japan, transparent multi color Iris. I plan to do the beads on the ends and maybe some of the other parts depending on how it goes as we knit ilthe project.


Gorgeous colour Pam and the beads are pretty 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Grr, one of the cats got into my RMT dish cloth last night...


Oh, dear!
Tango has only once done damage to my kitting but it was all my fault.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I like the transparents Jane.💞


Thanks, Ros. That is what I will be using - if I can manage to get settled down to cast on. I have been going to start all morning & just can't seem to get at it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It was DDs wedding yesterday. It was a lovely day and everyone was happy. These are the photos we took of her before the ceremony. It was quite tricky as the light was not good. I will post a professional one later of the happy couple.


Both your daughter and the shawl are absolutely lovely!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> It was DDs wedding yesterday. It was a lovely day and everyone was happy. These are the photos we took of her before the ceremony. It was quite tricky as the light was not good. I will post a professional one later of the happy couple.


Beautiful bride, gown and shawl Norma. Sounds like everyone had a wonderful time. Congratulations to the happy couple. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Pam, your yarn and beads are great together and will make a lovely shawl!
> 
> Norma, congratulations to you and dd! She is a beautiful bride and the shawl is a perfect compliment to her dress. Sorry to hear about the photographer, but glad all turned out well!


Thank you, Caryn.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Vintage Crochet for hosting this week.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Am interested in hearing what you think about the bead placement. I still feel like a novice with beaded projects.


I'm definitely a novice in the beaded projects. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Jane. The only hitch was the photographer broke her ankle in two places on Thursday but she found another photographer who normally charges twice as much to do it for the same price. I do hope she heals quickly.


Oh dear!! I hope she heals quickly too. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thank you for hosting, Vintagecrochet.
> 
> Sue


And thank you from me, too, Vintage Crochet.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Gorgeous colour Pam and the beads are pretty 💞


Thank you, Ros.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you Vintage Crochet for hosting this Lace Party. &#128158;


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Vintage Crochet from me too. Enjoyed seeing all the things that can be done with crochet! 
Have fun with your workshop Toni. I will be lurking too! 
Now on to the new LP before I lose the page the link is on


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Tanya, that is exactly what I have been feeling. I had sensed from you that things seemed to be going well now that you had started, I just haven't been able to check in on you. I am glad to hear that it is going so well.


Thought you might like a little confidence building support--and glad to be able to share my experience in that light with you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--my condolences on the damaged dishcloth yarn. So frustrating. fortunately is it a small and uncomplicated one.

Norma--so glad the wedding went well. Your wedding shawl is stunning on your daughter and goes so well with the dress. All looks beautiful together--daughter, dress and shawl. The photographer getting injured was a piece of drama which worked out. Hope she heals well. What major event ever goes by without some drama. it will all be part of the history to relive.

Vintage Crochet--thanks for hosting. It was fun for me to pull out some older crochet pieces to share. I also downloaded a very large mandela pattern with too many colors to list. Am looking forward to making one of them. It is larger enough to be a lap throw or cover a bed I think. Hope you continue to stick around with us and share your work.

Hope I didn't forget anyone as it was several pages of catching up to do.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for hosting the last two weeks VC.. I wish I had gotten to do more with my hat! life and time got away from me... When I do finish the hat I will share  See everyone in the next Party!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Norma, so glad to hear that things went well. Thanks for sharing pictures of the lovely bride and her gorgeous ensemble. The shawl perfectly compliments the dress and the bride.
> 
> Now, take a couple of deep breaths, some afternoon naps, and some tea by the fireside. Relax.


That sounds wonderful :thumbup: We have had a nasty storm for most of the day so staying in wasn't very hard.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Thought you might like a little confidence building support--and glad to be able to share my experience in that light with you.


I appreciate that. :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> That sounds wonderful :thumbup: We have had a nasty storm for most of the day so staying in wasn't very hard.


Hope you are safe Norma. 💞


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It was DDs wedding yesterday. It was a lovely day and everyone was happy. These are the photos we took of her before the ceremony. It was quite tricky as the light was not good. I will post a professional one later of the happy couple.


Congratulations, Norma! Both on the very lovely, happy bride and your wedding shawl How very special for the both of you


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you VC for a lovely time with you as hostess. Thank you for all your kind remarks about DD's wedding and shawl. The storm was nasty but there was minimal damage. The coastal flooding due to high winds and high spring tides wasn't as bad as the forecast :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you VC for a lovely time with you as hostess. Thank you for all your kind remarks about DD's wedding and shawl. The storm was nasty but there was minimal damage. The coastal flooding due to high winds and high spring tides wasn't as bad as the forecast :thumbup:


Thank goodness the storm wasn't as bad as forecast. So happy you are safe Norma. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank goodness the storm wasn't as bad as forecast. So happy you are safe Norma. 💞


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## flladyslipper (Sep 15, 2012)

Such a beautiful bride and shawl!! Great job. What is the pattern? Hi everyone!!! I have enjoyed reading a lot of pages!! Beautiful work. I have been making a scarf for my sister in the linen stitch, worked lengthwise. I will post when finished.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flladyslipper said:


> Such a beautiful bride and shawl!! Great job. What is the pattern? Hi everyone!!! I have enjoyed reading a lot of pages!! Beautiful work. I have been making a scarf for my sister in the linen stitch, worked lengthwise. I will post when finished.


If you search for Lace Party with Norma March 22nd which has a URL:
<http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327240-1.html >you will find us this week!


----------

